# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #8415 attika, Πλ.Αττικής

## vangel

*Kόμβος attika (#8415)*
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8415

_voip:84151_



*Backbones*

*yang (#6830)*
_SSID awmn-6830-8415
IEE 802.11a_
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=6830

*apollonas (#630*
_SSID awmn-8415-6308
IEE 802.11a_
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=6308

*kokkasgt (#7284)* 
_SSID awmn-7284-8415
IEE 802.11a_
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7284

*damn (#7646)*
_SSID awmn-8415-7646
IEE 802.11a_
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7646

*alekrem (#3773)*
_SSID awmn-3773-8415
IEE 802.11a_
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=3773

*pangeo_2 (#2707)*
_SSID 8415-2707
IEE 802.11b_
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=2707


*Access Point*  

_SSID 8415-ap
IEE 802.11b
Κανάλι Επικοινωνίας 6_


*Υπηρεσίες*


FTP: ftp://ftp.attika.awmn

HTTP: http://www.attika.awmn

stats: http://router.attika.awmn/graphs

----------


## yang

Και εγώ και ο ximpatzis εχουμε ifs έτοιμα πανω στον ιστο που κάθονται,
σου στελνω τηλ με pm να τα πούμε.

----------


## vangel

Με την βοήθεια του Γιάννη (yang 6830) είναι έτοιμο το πρώτο ΒΒ link. Αναζητώ και δεύτερο καθώς και βοήθεια για το AP από άτομα που ξέρουν το Mikrotik. Διαβάζω το PlugMeIn από τη σελίδα του Ngia ο οποίος έχει κάνει φανταστική δουλειά για όλους εμάς που μπαίνουμε τώρα στο κλίμα και εξηγεί με τον πιο κατανοητό τρόπο όλα τα βήματα για την δημιουργία κόμβου και BB Links. Άψογη δουλειά. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Apollona για ολο το στήσιμο του κόμβου (rooter, ιστό, συνδεσμολογία, επιλογή υλικού) και στον Stafan για την βοήθεια του στον scan με Mikrotik. Ιδέες και συμβουλές δεκτές διότι τα μάτια εχουν γίνει χάντρες  ::  Επίσης όποιος είναι διαθέσιμος για ΒΒ μεταξύ του Apollona και εμένα ώστε να έχουν έξοδο και τα παιδιά που έχουν πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο του jabarlee ας μου στείλει pm. 

Φιλικά,
Βαγγέλης

----------


## vangel

Το BB Link με Apollona (630 ::  είναι επιτέλους ενεργό!!!!!!  ::

----------


## dti

Καλορίζικο!

Δες αυτό εδώ κι έλα σ' επαφή με katsaros_m .

----------


## vangel

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!  ::  

Θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί με τον katsaros_m αφού έχει διαθέσιμο interface ώστε να κάνουμε scan ελπίζοντας να δημιουργήσουμε ενα BB Link έτσι ώστε να μην είμαστε όλοι ουρά στον tirea. Το άσχημο είναι ότι αυτή την στιγμή δεν έχω πιάτο και grid για scan καθώς οι δύο Ferimex 5G-27 είναι γυρισμένες στα links yang & apollonas. Οπότε όσο πιο γρήγορα παίρνω ένα που έτσι κ αλλιώς θα χρειαζόταν για την 3η cm9 ώστε να ανοίξει μια πόρτα για όλους μας.
Ο Apollonas θα έχει σύντομα επικοινωνία για BB Link με τον Bedrock καθώς ο Yang είναι διατεθειμένος να μας προμηθεύσει με feeder 5G.

Στο scan που είχαμε κάνει στην πρώτη αναζήτηση για BB Links, το signal strength του metalab είναι -65. 

Στέλνω pm στον katsaros_m και σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Η θέα προς τα εδώ τί λέει??

----------


## acoul

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ και εδώ

----------


## robotech_

Βλέπω στο WiND ότι υπάρχει ΑΡ.
Λειτουργεί κανονικά?

----------


## vangel

To AP είναι ένα D-Linkάκι DWL-900AP+ το οποίο είναι ρυθμισμένο στο κανάλι 6 με ssid awmn-8415-testap. Πιστέυω ότι λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά αν υπάρχει κάποιος να κάνει την πρώτη δοκιμή σαν client, καλό θα ήταν για να δούμε και τι παίζει.  ::  Ευχαριστώ acoul θα τα κοιτάξω όλα και θα επικοινωνήσω. Να'στε καλά που με βοηθάτε  ::

----------


## robotech_

Το απόγευμα θα γίνει scan 360 από μεριάς μου από δώμα και θα κοιτάξω μήπως υπάρχει μεταξύ μας επαφή για να εξεταστεί κάποιο ΒΒίκι.

----------


## vangel

Sotirisk πρέπει να έχω 2 θηριάκια από εκεί. Το ένα είναι ακριβώς στο σταθμό του μετρό (πολυκατοικία καινούργια) αλλά δεν ξέρω τί παίζει σίγουρα γιατί δεν έχω grid ελεύθερη για scan. Με το Γιάννη είσαστε περίπου στην ίδια ευθεία. Ελπίζω αύριο να έχουμε ανεβάσει τον καινούργιο ιστό για άλλες δυο κεραίες ώστε να μπορώ να scanάρω. Apollona help!!! Φέρε τρυπάνια και upa και βίδες  ::

----------


## vangel

Οκ robotech_. Περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα καί αν πάνε όλα καλά τα λέμε με pm.

----------


## yang

Ανέβασα στο WIND και τις φωτογραφίες που είχα βγαλει απο την ταράτσα του Βαγγέλη.

----------


## gormir

στο τελευταιο scan που εκανα οπως αναφερω και εδω
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21760
επιασα το AP σου αν και ηταν πολυ προχειρο .
Αν ενδιαφερεσε να κανουμε κανα τεστ μια που εχω ετοιμο IF ,μπορουμε το συντομοτερο

----------


## vangel

Γιάννη ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφίες. Αν είχα ανέβει εγώ εκεί πάνω θα φωτογράφιζα την πτώση μου από την πίσω μεριά  :: 

gormir ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Μόλις στήσω τον δεύτερο ιστό με τα πιατάκια και scanάρω πρώτα με τους κοντινότερους, κάνουμε και τα test γιατί με βλέπω να θέλω να βγούν όλα τα ΒΒ Links  ::

----------


## vangel

Αναμένω για την μεταφορά  ::

----------


## machine22

Καλορίζικος

----------


## vangel

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!  ::

----------


## apollonas

Άντε καλορίζικος και από δω και καλό traffic στα routerakia μας!  ::  
(Το δικό σου είναι και hand made)!  ::

----------


## vangel

Ευχαριστώ Πανούλη!!!  ::  

Τώρα έχεις εσύ σειρά και πάμε για clients και για άλλα backbones  ::

----------


## yang

Αντε με το καλό......κομβούχε Βαγγέλη  :: 

(ΥΓ..Λεω να "κατεβάσω" τον κόμβο για συντήρηση κανα δυό μέρες.
τι λέτε  ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## Sam_GR

Οταν μπορέσω θα ανέβω ταράτσα να δώ μήπως και σε πιάσω.Είμαστε και πάρα πολύ κοντά.300 μέτρα.  ::

----------


## Sam_GR

Συνδέθηκα μια χαρά.Με πάρα πολύ καλό σήμα.Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα κάνω και καλύτερη στόχευση.

----------


## vangel

Ωραίος  ::  

Μπράβο. Οπότε δουλεύει  ::  
Μπορείς να έρθεις και στην ταράτσα λοιπόν να δούμε τα πιπίνια απέναντι  ::  

Καλορίζικος πρώτε μου clientάκο μου  ::

----------


## vangel

Με τον τροχό του Apollona κόπηκε ο γα**νεροσωλήνας και έφτασε μέχρι την ταράτσα. Το μπράτσο του πιάτου μας έβγαλε την πίστη.. Ξεπέρασα κατά 0.01 την υψοφοβία ανεβαίνοντας στο ταρατσάκι. Τελικά στήθηκε και είναι τέρας  ::  
Το τρίτο BBLink είναι γεγονός (kokkasgt)!

Είχα καλό σιδερά  ::

----------


## apollonas

Πράγματι μας ζόρισε λίγο ο σωλήνας (2 ίντσες γομάρι ήταν αυτό)  ::  αλλά τελικά τα καταφέραμε (credits to vangel ή αλλιώς "ακροβάτης")!  ::

----------


## apollonas

Καλό traffic στο καινούριο link Βαγγέλη! Με την όρεξη που έχεις σε βλέπω σε λίγο καιρό υπερκόμβο!  ::

----------


## yang

> Ξεπέρασα κατά 0.01 την υψοφοβία ανεβαίνοντας στο ταρατσάκι.


Αυτό έπρεπε να το δώ.....  ::   ::

----------


## kokkasgt

Καλό traffic στο καινούριο μας link Βαγγέλη! 
Και πολλα bb's ακομα!

----------


## vangel

Πόσα πολλά δηλαδή; Σε βλέπω για δέκα Πάνο  ::  
Καλορίζικο να είναι. Πάμε για το τελευταίο.

----------


## apollonas

Βαγγέλη την σελίδααααα!!!  ::

----------


## vangel

Clientάkia υπομονή με το D-Link. Κολλάει με τη ζέστη... Θα προσπαθήσω να του βάλω blowerάκι  ::

----------


## vangel

Παιδιά τα clientakia να μου στείλουν mcadresses γιατί βλέπω 6 pc συνδεδεμένα στο dlink. Σε μια εβδομάδα το πολύ γιατί μετά πέφτει filter. Σας είχα πει να σας δώσω ips αν θέλετε αλλά βλέπω ότι το dlink είναι μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε. Sammy αν βρήκες άλλο καλύτερο AP καλώς. Αν δεν βρήκες στείλε macadresses. Chris2004 βάλε το πιάτο! Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να πέσει η ισχύ του Dlink και δεν θα μπαίνεις καθόλου. Βάλτε μια τάξη και μη με φέρνετε σε δύσκολη θέση να σας το παίζω αστυνομικός. 
Περιμένω απάντηση και από τους 2 με macadresses.

----------


## vangel

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Όποιος έχει free interface προς κέντρο ας στείλει pm για δημιουργία 4ου link. Τα BBs αναφέρονται στο πρώτο post της σελίδας μου. Scan θα γίνει το Σάββατο από μέρους μου. Κόμβοι χωρίς AP καλύτερα όχι. Επίσης όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για clients στην γύρω περιοχή ας στείλουν pm να συνδεθούν. Το AP παίζει στο 40% με mac filter. Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας. 

Βαγγέλης

----------


## vangel

To backbone με gormir είναι στα σκαριά σχεδόν έτοιμο. Αναμένονται κεντραρισματάκια και ψιλορυθμίσεις. Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη.  ::

----------


## vangel

Καινούργιος client στο AP! Gortin (#9673)!!!

Καλώς ήρθες στο AWMN!  ::

----------


## gormir

ειχα ενα προβληματακι με τον ιστο μου και αλλαξα τις αντιριδες το σ/κ αυριο θα κανω και ενα καλο κεντραρισμα και νομιζω θα ειμαστε ετοιμοι Βαγγελη αντε να δουμε  ::

----------


## vangel

Άντε να δούμε γιατί έχω φτιάξει λίστα με τα mikrotik passwords και μπαινοβγαίνω σαν την άδικη κατάρα  ::  Πάντως από εδώ δεν μου στρώνει άλλο.  ::  Θα δείξει... Κάνε και μια καταχωρισούλα στο wind να μας δείχνει. Μου αρέσει το γραφικό μέρος του wind. Από μέρους μου σε έχω δηλώσει.  ::

----------


## vangel

Λοιπόν εδώ θα παραθέτω τις macs που βλέπω και προσπαθούν να συνδεθούν στο dlink μήπως και στείλετε κανά pm γιατί κάθε μέρα γεμίζουν τα logs. Οι πιο επίμονες:

00-11-F5-47-E0-00
00-0D-29-5F-85-75

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί βαριέστε να στείλετε ένα pm να συνδεθείτε.
Υπάρχει mac filter ώστε οι δηλωμένοι clients να ξέρουν τι τους γίνετε και να μην τους καπακώνετε με τις μα'ι'μουδιές σας.  ::  

Για να δείτε την mac address του μηχανήματος σας γράφετε στο παράθυρο του dos ipconfig /all. Οι macs των dlink σας αναφέρονται στο status-device info.

----------


## koki

Ενδιαφέρεσαι για άλλο ΒΒ;
Βλέπεις προς Ευελπίδων; (#66)

----------


## vangel

Προς το παρόν δεν έχω if ελεύθερο για να κάνω scan και δοκιμές. Το 5ο θα χρειαστεί αρκετά πραγματάκια ακόμη (καινούργιος ιστός, cm9, 2η pci to mini pci) και ίσως πάρει αρκετό χρόνο. 

Το link που μου προτείνεις είναι αρκετά δελεαστικό. Ειλικρινά μακάρι να είχα στήσει πύργο  ::  .

Βέβαια για την οπτική δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Αργότερα, αν ακόμη ενδιαφέρεται ο συγκεκριμένος κόμβος, θα ήθελα πολύ να βγει το link.  ::  

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και την πρόταση.

Φιλικά,
Βαγγέλης

----------


## Gortin

> Καινούργιος client στο AP! Gortin (#9673)!!!
> 
> Καλώς ήρθες στο AWMN!


  ::  

Ευχαριστώ, δεν είχα δει έγκαιρα τη δημοσίευση.  ::

----------


## vangel

To link με gormir παρ'όλες τις προσπάθειες και από τις 2 πλευρές είναι ασταθές και σε σήμα και σε rates. Από αύριο δοκιμές με [email protected] με σκοπό τη δημιουργία link μεταξύ μας όπως είχα υποσχεθεί. Ελπίζω να υπάρχει οπτική από μέρους μου και να βγεί καθαρό και σταθερό σε σήμα και data rates. Αν δεν έχει κ αυτό αποτελέσματα το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι να γίνει προσπάθεια με τον κόμβο #66.

----------


## vangel

Apollona χρειάζομαι καινούργιο 2o ιστό για να συμμορφωθούν όλα. 

Γιάννη το link μας κάνει τραμπάλα. Μήπως να το στρώσουμε κάποια στιγμή πάλι; (Αν δεν είναι κόπος φανταστικέ Yang). Χτυπάει και 80άρι  ::  Δες τα logs. 

Ο φίλος Gormir θα μεταφερθεί σε άλλο ιστό για τελευταία προσπάθεια. Apollona χρειάζομαι βοήθεια να ανεβάσω το πιάτο μας πιο ψηλά για να κοτσάρω ψηλότερα του gormir. 

Γιάννη αποφάσισε αν θα αλλάξουμε θέση στις κεραίες ώστε να δω τι θα κάνω με τα υπόλοιπα. Θα έρθω να σου λέω τα σήματα όποτε θές. HELPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Κανονίστε να με χάσετε με την υψοφοβία γιατί δεν μπορώ να βλέπω έτσι άλλο τα link μας. Θα μπούν 2 12αρια blowers στον router και ετοιμάζω και κουρτίνα για το παράθυρο του ταρατσοrouteroδωματίου. (να μην σας χτυπάει η αντηλιά καμάρια μου). 

Κερνάω σουβλάκια ή πίτσα γύρο και καρμπονάρες ή ποικιλία κρεατικών. Μπύρες και coca cola μετά την εργασία. 

Γιάννη θα σου κρατάω και ομπρέλα για τον ήλιο. Θέλω επίσης 2 cm6, 1 adapter minipci σε pci, 2 feeders 5g, 2 μπράτσα για τα μελλοντικά πιάτα. 

Gortin (νόμιζες ότι θα την γλυτώσεις εσύ ::  θα σου βάλω 1000 ταινίες στο ftp να δω τι θα πρωτοτραβήξεις να πάθεις σύνδρομο dvd.  ::  
Ευπρόσδεκτος στην ταράτσα μου για βοήθεια.

 ::  Ζητάω πολλά;;;;;;;;  ::

----------


## yang

> Ζητάω πολλά;;;;;;;;


Ομόλογα ΕΤΒΑ  ::  
Οταν ξυπνήσεις -κατα το απόγευμα- call me..

Οσο για τα νούμερα, έχεις δίκιο...
http://wlan.yang.awmn/wlan3.cgi

----------


## apollonas

Μήπως να παίρναμε και μια προκαταβολή??? (2 μονά με γύρο απ'όλα)!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει κανένα ελεύθερο if για bella μήπως και κλείσουμε το τρίτο if στην όμορφη; το παλεύουμε με ximpatzi αλλά είναι πιθανό να υπάρχει ένα δώμα στη μέση... θα το παλέψουμε λίγο ακόμη, αλλά σε περίπτωση που δεν βγει, υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο ζεστό if στην bella !!

----------


## vangel

Φίλε Αλέξανδρε αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω if ούτε για δοκιμή. Περιμένω στησίματα και καινούργιο εξοπλισμό ώστε να σταθεροποιήσω τα ήδη υπάρχοντα Links. Να φανταστείς ότι τα 2 μόνο από τα 4 είναι σταθερά. Τα υπόλοιπα 2 είναι ακόμη σε ιστό κεραίας... Θέλω δουλειά ακόμη για παραπάνω BBs.

----------


## acoul

Καλή δύναμη !!  ::

----------


## vangel

Αύριο Κυριακή ο κόμβος θα είναι down όσο χρειαστεί για routerονακατατάξεις....

1 ) Καινούργιες τρύπες στο σασί για σταθερότητα των pigtails.
2 ) Αφαίρεση κάρτας γραφικών και ρυθμίσεις bios για irq conflicts.
3 ) Προσθήκη πιο μεγάλων blowers για καλύτερη ψύξη των cm9.
4 ) Αντικατάσταση της cm6 με cm9 στο link με gormir και ανέβασμα κεραίας για καλύτερη αναζήτηση οπτικής και σταθερότητα σήματος.
5 ) Προσθήκη ενός επιπλέον 4πλού adaptor.
7 ) Κουρτινίτσες η χαρτόκουτο στο παράθυρο του ταρατσοδωματίου να κόβει την αντηλιά προς το routέρι που αναστενάζει.
6 ) Δημιουργία link 2.4 σε γειτονική μονοκατοικία με panoscnr και check noise από απέναντι client (chris2004) για να μπεί επιτέλους ένα πιάτο.

Με την χθεσινή πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Γιάννη (Yang) σταθεροποιήθηκε ένα ακόμη link.

Επόμενο βήμα μετά από αυτά είναι η δημιουργία ΒΒLink 5Ghz με [email protected] ώστε να αναπτύξει από μέρους του τον κόμβο του (Με το ανέβασμα του καινούργιου ιστού). Δημιουργία 2 επιπλέον links με τη σειρά που μου έχουν ζητηθεί και εφόσον υπάρχει η κατάλληλη οπτική. Αντικατάσταση των ferimex με πιάτα αν χρειαστεί στα μακρινά links για σταθερότητα.

Οι clients θα εφοδιαστούν αν το κρίνουν αναγκαίο με 8αράκια. Υπάρχει καλή θέληση και δυνατότητα από μέρους μου. Όσοι προσπαθούν να συνδεθούν ας στείλουν pm με macaddress και την επόμενη ημέρα θα είναι συνδεμένοι. Αλλιώς... τρία πουλάκια, του κίτσου η μάνα κάθεται, τα logs γεμίζουν κτλ...

Μετά από τα παραπάνω θα αντικατασταθεί από τον συνδιαχειριστή το mikrotik με linux για την πιο ομαλή λειτουργία του κόμβου αλλά εφόσον υπάρξει πλειοψηφία συγκατάθεσης από τους διαχειριστές των απέναντι κόμβων για την αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων. (καθότι τους γνωρίζω προσωπικά).

Αυτά... Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα γράψω στο βιβλίο που θα εκδώσω γιατί εδώ το γέμισα πάλι.  ::

----------


## vangel

Up!

----------


## vangel

Αυτή είναι η δεύτερη φορά... Στην τρίτη συγγνώμη, αλλά καίγεσαι... Ελπίζω αυτός που θα το διαβάσει να καταλάβει...  :: 

Για τον συγκεκριμένο τα λέμε πάλι από Πέμπτη. mac filter  ::

----------


## vangel

Αναδιοργάνωση backbones. Το link με yang είναι off (προς το παρόν). Απέναντι άκρα ΜΟΝΟ με Mikrotik και πρόσβαση σε αυτά. To link pangeo_2 λειτουργεί κανονικά σε b για την εξυπηρέτηση του κόμβου. Ανεβαίνει 2o access point στην περιοχή με bandwidth limit για ενεργοποίηση c-class του κόμβου pangeo_2. Στα σκαριά 3 επιπλέον Links μόλις πέσει η ζέστη.

----------


## vangel

a) Link με Yang UP @ RUNNING AGAIN!!!

b) Επιστροφή "ασώτου" client  ::  Sammity! Welcome Back!!!!

----------


## Sam_GR

Οχι και "άσωτος".Για διακοπές είχα φύγει.Αντε καλό χειμώνα να έχουμε με καλά links.

----------


## vangel

::

----------


## vangel

Νέα υπηρεσία κόμβων apollona-attika

Τα posts, εντυπώσεις και γνώμες εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23695

Η βοήθεια του Yang θα είναι πολύτιμη για το επόμενο porject που έχει ετοιμάσει ο κόμβος apollonas.  ::

----------


## yang

Εγκο κινεζο, ντεν καταλαβαίνει.  ::

----------


## vangel

Δίκιο έχεις φίλε Γιάννη. Οπότε Κινέζο κ ego  ::

----------


## apollonas

Πω πω Κινέζοι που πλάκωσαν!!! Πεκίνο έγινε το forum!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Εντώ Ελλάντα! 
(Τα κεράσω εγκώ σούβλακος να ντείς πως γκίνονται όλα)!  ::

----------


## yang

Αν είναι για κέρασμα, είμαι μέσα.  ::   ::

----------


## apollonas

Είντες που μιλάμε την ίντια γκλώσσα???  ::  
(δύο με γύρο είναι ενταξει)?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Access Point down.. κολλάει το ρημάδι. Μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα θα είναι πάλι up. Όταν είχε καύσωνα δεν έπεφτε! Τώρα του ήρθε  ::

----------


## vangel

Αύριο Κυριακή ο κόμβος θα είναι down. Το στήσιμο του 2ου ιστού είναι γεγονός και με τη βοήθεια των Παναγιώτηδων backbones (θα παρευρίσκονται οι 2 από τους 4  ::  ) θα στηθούν και τα άλλα 2 πιατάκια. Ο gormir θα ανέβει στο ψηλότερο σημείο για να γίνει ένα ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ scan και να μην πηγαίνουμε τραμπάλα. Το AP θα ανέβει ένα μέτρο ψηλότερα οπότε οι clients θα πρέπει να ρίξουν πάλι ένα κεντραρισματάκι. Θα χωριστούν τα πιάτα των backbones στους 2 ιστούς ανάλογα με την κατεύθυνση που είναι στραμμένα ώστε να μην χτυπάνε τα πίσω στον μπροστινό ιστό και το αντίθετο. Μόλις ετοιμαστούν όλα θα σταλούν pm στα άτομα που μου έχουν ζητήσει backbones και θα αρχίσει το γλέντι των traffics  ::  Το βασικότερο να υπάρχει οπτική! 

Danke!!!  ::

----------


## Sam_GR

Μόλις βρώ λάπτοπ ανεβαίνω για να κεντράρω.Αντε τώρα λογικά θα σε βλέπουμε καλύτερα.

----------


## vangel

Κ εγώ αυτό πιστεύω Sammy. Έχει ανέβει 1,5 μέτρο πιο πάνω. Θα κάνουμε και tests να δούμε ποιος παίζει δυνατά ώστε να βάλει επιτέλους το πιάτο!  ::

----------


## nikpet

Έκανες scan τελικά;

Και αν ναι έχεις κάπου πρόχειρα τα αποτελέσματα αυτού;

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## vangel

Φίλε Χρήστο σου έχω στείλει pm. Scan μπορώ να κάνω στα 5ghz μόλις γυρίσει ο Άγγελος if προς την κατεύθυνση που έχει πιάσει το AP μου.

----------


## nikpet

Για τσέκαρε λίγο τα stats σου  :: 

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

ps. Τουλάχιστον η αρχή έγινε... Τώρα θέλει λίγο να παίξετε με τις ρυθμίσεις για να πετύχετε το βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα...  ::

----------


## vangel

Σωστός!!!  ::  Το δήλωσα και στο wind. Οπότε επικοινωνώ με τον Άγγελο να το κλειδώσουμε εκεί που πρέπει (54  :: ). Θα του στείλω και pass αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα να μπεις στο router και να δεις. Καλορίζικο Άγγελε το link και εύχομαι να στήσεις τον κόμβο σου όπως τον επιθυμείς!

----------


## vangel

4oς Client στον κόμβο.  ::  

Wizard (#8245)
Φίλε Δημήτρη,
Καλώς ήρθες στο AWMN!!! 

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία δήλωσέ το στο wind.  ::

----------


## Sam_GR

Ειναι διαστήματα της μέρας που το ping μου φτάνει τα 2000 και 4000ms.Οι ταχύτητες απελπιστικά χαμηλές 5-10 kbs.Ενώ υπο κανονικές συνθήκες παίζει 5-15 ms ping.Εχετε προσέξει κάτι παρόμοιο;

----------


## vangel

Ας απαντήσουν οι υπόλοιποι clients γιατί το πρόβλημα υπάρχει εδώ και αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα κ ο Sammy μου το αναφέρει συχνά σε pms. Επιτέλους πρέπει ο καθένας να κανονίζει από μόνος του την ισχύ του ώστε να μην επηρεάζει τους υπόλοιπους. Όσοι από τους clients δεν παίζουν με κατευθυντική ή έχουν δώσει ισχύ να πιάσουν τους δορυφόρους του ΑΡΗ ας χαμηλώσουν να μην τρέχω κάθε μέρα στην ταράτσα με τα λουκάνικα  ::  . 

Τα ping δοκιμάστε τα με κλειστό το dc και γράψτε οι υπόλοιποι τα δικά σας pings εδώ ώστε να βρούμε μια λύση. Ελπίζω να μη με γράψετε πάλι... chris2004 ευχαριστώ για τη γείωση... ακόμη δεν έχω δει πιάτο από μέρους σου....

edit:

a) Access Point up & running again.
b) Καινούργιος client: Sofos (#10023) testing...

----------


## jpeppasgr

Καλώς σας βρήκα στην μεγάλη οικογένεια των AWMN-ητών.

Είμαι ακόμη στο βερφικό στάδιο αλλά που θα πάει....

----------


## Sam_GR

Το πρωϊ τα Pings ήταν κανονικά της τάξης του 2-15ms.Απο τις 2 και μετά είναι τα εξής:




> [email protected]:~# ping 10.2.117.33
> PING 10.2.117.33 (10.2.117.33): 56 data bytes
> 64 bytes from 10.2.117.33: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=223.1 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.2.117.33: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=329.5 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.2.117.33: icmp_seq=12 ttl=64 time=17.4 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.2.117.33: icmp_seq=16 ttl=64 time=584.6 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.2.117.33: icmp_seq=17 ttl=64 time=587.8 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.2.117.33: icmp_seq=22 ttl=64 time=423.6 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.2.117.33: icmp_seq=24 ttl=64 time=7.3 ms
> ...


Να πω και ότι το σήμα μου είναι -65.

----------


## vangel

Ας ποστάρουν κ οι υπόλοιποι αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Πάντως μετά τις 2 που λες sammy συνδέθηκαν και οι υπόλοιποι οπότε είναι φυσιολογικό να είναι αυξημένο το ping. Ειδικά αν όλοι τραβάνε μαζί.  ::  Τώρα για τα packet loss... ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω φίλε... Δεν έχω ρίξει ισχύ και παραμένει στο 40%
που πιστεύω ότι είναι και πάλι δυνατά...

jpeppas καλό είναι και το βρεφικό στάδιο. Εγώ που ψάχνω συνέχεια το mikrotik να δω τι φταίει τι καταλαβαίνω ;  ::

----------


## Sam_GR

Pings που έγιναν πρίν απο λίγο




> ^C
> C:\Documents and Settings\Sam_GR.SAM>ping 10.2.117.33 -t
> 
> Pinging 10.2.117.33 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 10.2.117.33: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=63
> Reply from 10.2.117.33: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=63
> Reply from 10.2.117.33: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=63
> Reply from 10.2.117.33: bytes=32 time=211ms TTL=63
> ...

----------


## vangel

AP up again. (Sorry παίδες αλλά κολλάει...) Όταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά να το κάνετε post ή να στέλνετε ένα pm όπως έκανε κ ο sofos εχθές ώστε να το κάνω reset όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται. Τώρα λειτουργεί κανονικά.

P.S έχω και voip  ::

----------


## yang

Και αν κολλήσει το AP, πως θα σε πάρουν στο VoIP:  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Μέσω του pstn2voip service που τρέχει ο ifaistos. (210-9853104 το δοκίμασα πριν λίγο αλλά δεν έπαιζε...)

----------


## Gortin

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 10.2.117.33:
Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 90, Ληφθέντα = 90, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου:
Ελάχιστο = 2ms, Μέγιστο = 729ms, Μέσος όρος = 416ms


Τα πρωϊνά πακέτα βέβαια πετάνε  ::  
Για τη χρήση που κάνω αυτό τον καιρό, η ταχύτητα δεν μου είναι πρόβλημα, αρκεί να μην πιάνουν πείσματα το D-link στο AP  ::  

Βαγγέλη, σε ένα-δύο μήνες που θα στηθούν τα πρώτα BB links κι εδώ, αν θέλεις να σου δώσω να βάλεις το δικό μου που (μέχρι τώρα) δεν είναι κυκλοθυμικό...  ::

----------


## Sam_GR

Θα προσπαθήσω να στοχεύσω καλύτερα γιατι ακόμα χάλια είναι τα Pings μου,αν και δεν νομίζω να γίνει τπτ καλύτερο απο το -65 που είμαι τώρα.

----------


## vangel

Gortin και να θέλω να το κατεβάσω είναι πεισματάρικο. Σκαρφάλωσε πολύ ψηλά  ::  Sammy κάνε μια στόχευση φίλε μου να δούμε τί θα γίνει. Πάντως δεν έχει ξανακολλήσει από την προηγούμενη. Άντε να δούμε...  ::

----------


## apollonas

Μόνο με γερανό κατεβαίνει αυτό τώρα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Κόλλησε πάλι. Αύριο ξαναπερνάω firmware μήπως στρώσει το #$$%λο

----------


## Gortin

Αν σου είναι εύκολο κάνε μια μέτρηση στην τάση τροφοδοσίας του AP ενώ είναι σε λειτουργία.  ::  
Παρατήρησα από το δικό μου ότι όσο υπάρχει μεγάλη ζήτηση για διαμεταγωγή, η τάση "έχει την τάση" να πέφτει σε κρίσιμα επίπεδα αν το ρεύμα δεν είναι πλουσιοπάροχο. Βέβαια εμένα είναι σε 50m με PoE, αλλά και με το τροφοδοτικό ποτέ δεν ξέρεις αν έχει αρχίσει να δίνει 1-2V λιγότερα... 
Διαφορετικά να δούμε πως θα ανεβούμε εκεί πάνω!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## yang

> Διαφορετικά να δούμε πως θα ανεβούμε εκεί πάνω!


Ενώ εσυ θα ανεβαίνεις, εμείς απο κάτω......εεεε οπ εεεεε οοοπ.  ::

----------


## vangel

αχαχαχαχα  ::  Γεια σου ρε Γιάννη με τις ιδέες σου!  ::  

Gortin δεν πρέπει να παίζει θέμα τάσης γιατί η απόσταση του dlink από το p100 είναι 10μ!

----------


## apollonas

> Ενώ εσυ θα ανεβαίνεις, εμείς απο κάτω......εεεε οπ εεεεε οοοπ.



Τί εννοείς Γιάννη??? Ότι θα χορεύουμε εμείς από κάτω ενώ το παιδί θα κινδυνεύει???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Θα ψήνουμε και μπριζολάκια και εγώ θα τραγουδώ ρυθμικά από ψηλά το έχω πετάξει μαζί σου  ::

----------


## apollonas

Δεν πιστεύω να προλάβεις εσύ Βαγγέλη. Θα το τραγουδάει ήδη ο Gortin!!! 
 ::

----------


## Gortin

Ξέρω ξέρω: "Ανέβα να δεις Gortin τι ωραία που φαίνεται το πιάτο σου από κει πάνω...."  ::  

Καλαααα... δε θα τον κάνω τον κόμβο; Θα περνάω τους clients σχολείο πανικού!  ::   ::   ::  

Πάντως είμαι διατεθημένος να ανέβω με την προϋπόθεση να με αφήσει ο Βαγγέλης να βάλω το δικό μου D-Link. Θα ξεπεράσω για πάντα την υψοφοβία, να μην έχω και δίκτυο;  ::   ::

----------


## vangel

To dlink επειδή είναι πλέον είδος προς εξαφάνιση θα παραμείνει εκεί μέχρι να νεκρώσει τελείως. Δεν βρήκα ακόμη χρόνο να του ξαναπεράσω firmware αλλά θα το προσέχω ώστε να το ξεκολλάω όποτε παθαίνει ίλιγγο.
Απ'ότι έχω καταλάβει φοβάται τις βροχοπτώσεις και δεν θέλει να γίνεται μούσκεμα  ::  . Θα κανονιστούν πάντως όλα και δεν θα χρειαστεί να μείνει κανείς χωρίς δίκτυο καθώς ο λόγος που ανέβηκε εκεί είναι αυτός  ::

----------


## Sam_GR

Εγινε κάτι με τo AP;Εδω και μερικές μέρες έχω καλά Pings και καλές ταχύτητες.

----------


## vangel

Σήμερα μπήκε το αρχικό firmware του d-link. Πιστεύω ότι δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει πάλι πρόβλημα.  ::  Όσο για τις προηγούμενες ημέρες... μάλλον ήταν τυχαίο  ::

----------


## Sam_GR

Εγώ πάντως πάλι τα ίδια απο σήμερα.Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει.

----------


## vangel

Δεν έχω ιδέα φίλε Sammy. Πάντως δεν έχει ξανακολλήσει από τότε που έγινε η αλλαγή στο firmware.  ::

----------


## vangel

Νέος client στον κόμβο. Καλώς ήρθες φίλε Κώστα  ::  

Senius (#10636) testing...

O Κώστας θα είναι ο τελευταίος client του κόμβου για να μην έχουν και οι υπόλοιποι problem με το bandwidth. Βέβαια σε περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει άμεση ανάγκη εδώ είμαστε για να το δοκιμάσουμε. 

Επόμενο στάδιο η διόρθωση των Α links να δούμε γιατί υπάρχουν προβλήματα. Αρχίζω αύριο την αντικατάσταση της ferimex με πιάτο στο link με Yang ώστε να "καρφωθεί" και επιτέλους να σταθεροποιήσω τον 2o ιστό. Συνέχεια με Damn (ακριβώς από κάτω 5.5μετρα ώστε να έχω πρόσβαση στο πιάτο και να μην γυρίζω τον ιστό) και Kokkasgt που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί χάθηκε σήμα (Damn) και bandwidth (Kokkasgt). 

Μόλις σταθεροποιηθούν όλα μπαίνει πλέον quagga μήπως κάνω κανά καλό uptime  :: [/list]

----------


## jpeppas

Έγώ είμαι σε αναμονή για 2ο ΒΒ link. 

Το πρώτο θα βγει μεσα στομ μήνα (BTW καλό μήνα  ::  )

Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από κανέναν?

----------


## senius

> Νέος client στον κόμβο. Καλώς ήρθες φίλε Κώστα  
> 
> Senius (#10636) testing...
> 
> O Κώστας θα είναι ο τελευταίος client του κόμβου για να μην έχουν και οι υπόλοιποι problem με το bandwidth. Βέβαια σε περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει άμεση ανάγκη εδώ είμαστε για να το δοκιμάσουμε. 
> 
> 
> Μόλις σταθεροποιηθούν όλα μπαίνει πλέον quagga μήπως κάνω κανά καλό uptime [/list]




Καλημερα Βαγγελη (Attika)
Θα ηθελα να σε ευχαριστησω για το αμεσο ενδιαφερον σου.
Το Σαββατο 4-11-06 οπωσ σου ειπα θα σκαναρω καλυτερα επανω σου και θα τα ξαναπουμε . εχω μια ερωτηση ομωσ ,επειδη εισαι σχεδων στην ιδια ευθεια με τον Ximpatzi , αν μου φερνει πιο ισχυρο σημα , τοτε τι μου προτεινεις?
Σ' ευχαριστω
Κωστας
Senius (#10636)

----------


## vangel

Κώστα σου προτείνω να συνδεθείς όπου έχεις τα καλύτερα σήματα με την χαμηλότερη ισχύ. Κάνε testάκια, pingάρισε επικοινώνησε και με τον Κώστα (ximpatzis) να σου δώσει ip για δοκιμές και μετά αποφασίζεις εσύ. Το βασικό είναι να έχεις καλό σήμα με την χαμηλότερη δυνατή ισχύ του d-link σου.

jpeppas γίνεται panic με τα πιάτα και φτιάχνει το ένα χαλάει το άλλο. Επειδή είμαι σε κατάσταση εκτάκτου ανάγκης και δεν έχω φτιάξει τα ήδη υπάρχοντα, ένα link με εμένα αυτή την περίοδο θα ήταν καταστροφικό και για τους 2  ::  . (δεν θέλω να μετακομίσω στην ταράτσα. Έχει κρύο  ::  )

----------


## senius

Βαγγελη μπορεις να μου στηλεις στο Ε-mail μου , το E-mail του Κώστα (ximpatzis).
Κατι αλλο να σε ρωτησω, στο DC + κατεβαζει με αργη ταχυτητα περιπου 30-40 kb , ενω στον κομβο nasos765, που ειναι γνωστος μου, αυτος κατεβαζει με 375 kb περιπου. Τεραστια διαφορα.
Θα εισαι το βραδακι σπιτι να σε παρω τηλεφωνο?
Και παλι ευχαριστω
Κωστας

----------


## vangel

Θέλεις κεντράρισμα Κώστα. Και αναλόγως από που τραβάς. Λοιπόν στείλτου pm καλύτερα για να το δει πιο γρήγορα. Βραδάκι θα πήζω...
οπότε τηλ me το Σάββατο. Ότι θελήσεις pm.

PS: Βάλε το nodeid σου στο προφίλ  ::

----------


## jpeppas

> jpeppas γίνεται panic με τα πιάτα και φτιάχνει το ένα χαλάει το άλλο. Επειδή είμαι σε κατάσταση εκτάκτου ανάγκης και δεν έχω φτιάξει τα ήδη υπάρχοντα, ένα link με εμένα αυτή την περίοδο θα ήταν καταστροφικό και για τους 2  . (δεν θέλω να μετακομίσω στην ταράτσα. Έχει κρύο  )


Όχι ρε Βαγγέλη link με σένα, αλλά με αλλον  ::  . Έτσι θα αδειάζει και μια θέση στο AP σου και να εξυπηρετηθεί άλλος.

Ετσι και αλλιώς θα βγάλω link είτε με τον tirea είτε με τον Warlock, αλλά περιμένω νέα από τον tirea...

Θα μπορούσαν οι Sammity και Gortin να πάνε στο AP του Warlock μόλις στηθεί.

----------


## vangel

1). Δημήτρη στείλε ένα pm στον gortin μήπως βγει κάτι καλό από όλους στην περιοχή. Θέλει να στήσει κόμβο. 

2). Δεν έχω πρόβλημα και 10 να μπούνε απλά είναι μικρές οι ταχύτητες όπως μου παραπονιέστε και λέω να σας αφήσω 5  ::  

3). ΤΟ ΣΚ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΠΤΙΚΟ SCAN ΠΡΟΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΒΒίκια. ΘΑ ΑΛΛΑΧΤΟΥΝ FEEEDERAKIA όσα δεν είναι BY YANG (το ένα του kokkasgt αλλάχτηκε ήδη και το ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ θα αλλαχτεί και του φίλου μου του Damn γιατί τον έχω ταλαιπωρήσει αρκετά. Ελπίζω να φταίει το feeder (80% Άγγελε αυτό είναι).

ΟΠΟΤΕ: 
----------
4). Άγγελε (Damn) κέντραρε όσο καλύτερα γίνεται το access point μου (θα παίζει ψιλοτσίτα το ΣΚ για τις δοκιμές) και γύρισε το ΑPbridge στα 5580,
διότι στα 5200 έχει κάποιος κοντά σου και σε 2 παρακαλώ links του την ίδια συχνότητα. (έλεος).

5). Παναγιώτη (Kokkasgt) κέντραρέ με όσο καλύτερα γίνεται και γύρισέ μου AP να ξανακεντράρω μήπως έχει γυρίσει το πιάτο μου. Feeder άλλαξα ήδη.
Συχνότητα άσε αυτή που έχουμε ήδη και παίζουμε με την παλιά μας μετά.

6). Τον Yangουλα θα το ξεσηκώσω μόνος μου να κεντράρουμε πάλι  ::  και τον Apollona τον έχω γραμμένο διότι το bandwidth είναι 40άρι. (χεχε).

Λοιπόν παίδες θα σας στείλω κ pm. Μη με ξεχάσετε το ΣΚ μήπως τα καταφέρουμε όλα μαζί μιας και υπάρχει ευκαιρία. 



sieben , acht -> guten nacht.

PS: Δεν θέλω να φύγει κανένας client από το AP. Μόλις στρώσουν τα A, ετοιμαστείτε για meeting ώστε οι κοντινοί clients να συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους και να δώσω ένα if στα 5 με όποιον από τους clients υπάρχει καλύτερη οπτική. Δημήτρη άρχισε τα pm σε sammy, gortin να κάνουμε παιχνίδι. Μετά από αυτά ο κόμβος δεν θα ξαναπειραχτεί και θα λειτουργεί με 5 ΒΒ και quagga όπως έχουν αρχίσει και στήνονται οι πιο πολλοί.

----------


## vangel

Το πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο damn έχει πάρει επιτέλους το δρόμο του. Μετά από κόψιμο ιστού (για να φτάσουμε το feeder), αλλαγή feeder, scan με τρεις κάρτες, κεντράρισμα πιάτου η λύση δεν βρέθηκε. 'Οταν κατεβήκαμε στο router (που είναι μέσα σε δωμάτιο παρακαλώ!!) ξεβιδώσαμε τη μούφα από το pigtail.... Η μούφα ήταν γεμάτη νερό από τον αέρα που τον έσπρωξε και το πέρασε από την τρύπα που περνάει το καλώδιο... ΕΛΕΟΣ. 
Αν λοιπόν όλα είναι οκ στα feeder κάντε ένα κόπο να τσεκάρετε και την άλλη άκρη διότι (και γαμώ τις διαγνώσεις....): 

 ::  Το νερό γλυστράει πάνω στο καλώδιο και καταλήγει στη μούφα.  ::   :: 

PS: Το καλό είναι ότι φάγαμε κ μια τηγανιά μαρίδες που κολυμπούσαν ανεξέλεγκτα  ::  Apollonaκο ευχαριστώ φίλε!!!

----------


## apollonas

> Το νερό γλυστράει πάνω στο καλώδιο και καταλήγει στη μούφα.


Και να φανταστείτε ότι έξω απ'το καμαράκι είχαμε κάνει και κοιλιά στα καλώδια για να στραγγίζει το νερό! 

Συμπέρασμα: 
Θρησκευτική ευλάβια με τις σιλικόνες, λαστιχοταινίες και γενικά με τις μονώσεις γιατί το νερό καραδοκεί!  ::

----------


## senius

Βαγγελη Attika 8415 , επειτα απο 3 ωρες scan σημερα Σαββατο 4-11-06 απο Αιγαλεω μεχρι κεντρο Αθηνας , τελικα εισαι ο πιο ισχυρος στην περιοχη μου στον Κεραμεικο. Με την NEC καρτα που σκαναρα μου ερχεσαι πολυ καλυτερα απο το περασμενο Σαββατο και με τις μετρησεις απο Dos που εκανα , εχει αποκληση 6 ms. Το ιντ καθως και το DC++ απο προχθες εξακολουθουν και σερνονται. Ο ximpatzis μου ερχεται χειροτερα απο σενα, οποτε Attika αν θες , καλως ηρθα ... στον κομβο σας σαν client πελατης. Παρε τηλεφωνο να τα πουμε το απογευμα η να σε παρω εγω. Και παλι σας ευχαριστω ολους σας, καθως και τον ximpatzi.
Κωστας

----------


## vangel

Κώστα Welcome  ::  . Μην ξεχνάς ότι παίζω τσίτα για δοκιμές αυτό το ΣΚ κ αυτός είναι ο λόγος που με πιάνεις καλύτερα από το προηγούμενο. Τώρα για το inet θα τα πούμε από τηλ να σου δώσω και άλλους proxies.
Μην ξεχάσεις να το δηλώσεις στο wind.

----------


## nikpet

Μπράβο ρε Βαγγέλη, γιατί ο Άγγελος κοντεύει να τρελαθεί...

Πάνω στον "πανικό" του, του έφυγε και ένα feeder στα 2,4 στον ακάλυπτο...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Βαγγελη καλησπερα
Σημερα Κυριακη συντονισα την κεραια μου πανω στον ximpatzi και μου εδωσε IP και συνδεθηκα δοκιμαστικα σε αυτον. Μεχρι τωρα πηγαινει πολυ καλα. Μολις μπορεσεις παρε με τηλεφωνο, να τα πουμε να διορθωσουμε τον κωδικο στο AWMN 
Και παλι ευχαριστω
Κωστας

----------


## vangel

Κώστα όλα από Σάββατο. Αρχίζει αποτοξίνωση γιατί έχει παίξει πήξιμο και μπούχτησα. Ο κωδικός για το wind θα πρέπει να δωθεί από το παιδί που σε καταχώρησε ή να σταλεί pm στον admin. Σου στέλνω pm.

----------


## vangel

Το Σάββατο θα γίνει απόπειρα δημιουργίας καινούργιου linkουδίου με 
alekrem 3773 και αν όλα πάνε καλά θα είναι super! (ελπίζω  ::  ).

Επανήλθαν τα links με Damn και Panoscnr. (λίγες διορθώσεις έμειναν σε θέμα bandwidth).

Επίσης το Σάββατο θα γίνει επανακεντράρισμα στον φίλο μου τον Kokkasgt γιατί το bandwidth... μας τα έχει ζαλίσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό. 

Ο Yang παρακαλείται να ετοιμάζει τα νυστέρια για το update του routerούλη. Το μαρτύριο φτάνει στο τέλος του. (το εύχομαι...)........

P.S: Yang το καινούργιο style των φιντεριδίων σου είναι για FashionTV. (σλουρπ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΕ Γιάννη  :: )

----------


## jpeppas

Καλά το Link με τον Pangeo_2 γιατί το έκανες?. 

Δεν του πέταγες καλώδιο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Δεν του πέταξα καλώδιο γιατί θα απλώναν τη μπουγάδα οι κυράτσες  ::   ::   :: 

Από την άλλη... τι ασύρματο θα ήταν αν δεν μπούν τα πιατάκια και τα feederάκια;  :: 

Ath Cable Metr Net  ::  [/img]

----------


## yang

> P.S: Yang το καινούργιο st...................


Ξέρεις..μεγάλωσα και δεν ακούω καλά.....είπες κάτι?..  ::

----------


## vangel

Style= στύλ
FashionTV (μοντέλα κ έτσι)

ΠΑΠΠΟΥΛΗ!!!  ::   ::  

P.S: Τελικά είχε νερό και του kokkasgt. Την τελευταία εβδομάδα όλο φυσάω τις μούφες. Αν φούσκωνα μπαλόνια θα είχαμε κάνει ένα καταπληκτικό ταρατσοPARTY.  ::

----------


## vangel

To link με alekrem (#3773) είναι πραγματικότητα με άψογα σήματα για την απόσταση και αρκετά υψηλό bandwidth. 

Αύριο ο κόμβος θα είναι down για:

1. Checkάρισμα πιθανών IRQ conflicts, καλωδίων,καρτών κτλ.
2. Αναβάθμιση σε 2.9.x + quagga-0.98.6.
3. Κλείσιμο παραθύρου με ότι βρω για αποφυγή υγρασίας.

Μετά το στήσιμο θα ενημερωθούν οι "απέναντι" για πιθανές αλλαγές συχνοτήτων ώστε τα καινούργια links να σεταριστούν όπως πρέπει xωρίς να παρεμβάλονται με τα ήδη υπάρχοντα.

Μετά από όλα αυτά ο κόμβος δεν θα πειραχτεί παρά μόνο για συντήρηση και όχι για άλλα links.

thanks to:
1.Apollonas για όλο του λούκι που έχει τραβήξει μέχρι τώρα.

2.Yang για το πρώτο μου link. Χωρίς αυτόν και τον Apollona 
κόμβος attika δεν θα υπήρχε. (και τα fashionTV feeder του)  :: 
Ευχαριστώ για τις apachoγνώσεις.

3. Kokkasgt για την βοήθεια του στην επαναφορά του link μας και την προσοχή που δείχνει μέχρι τώρα για την καλή λειτουργία του.

4. panoscnr (#2701) για τη βοήθεια του στο κεντράρισμα και το στήσιμο.

5.Αλέξανδρο (alekrem) για το άμεσο κεντράρισμα από μεριάς του και το κλείσιμο του κόμβου attika σε backbones. Είναι το τελευταίο.  ::  

6. Τον Άγγελο (Damn) για την υπομονή του και τα ιπτάμενα 2.4 feeder στους ακάλυπτους  ::  

7. Τα clientάκια που τα έχω φακελώσει.  ::  

Όλους όσους μου έκαναν προτάσεις για links και έφαγαν ώρες ασχέτως αν το αποτέλεσμα ήταν καλό ή κακό.

Το awmn και όλα τα μέλη του που με ανέχτηκαν με τις πρώτες περίεργες και άσχετες ερωτήσεις (βλέπε "δήλωση ασύνδετων στο wind" και άλλες παλαβές απορίες αδιάβαστου)  :: 

Τέλος ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον *stafan* για το χρόνο που με φιλοξένησε στο AP του και με άφηνε να βλέπω τα νουμεράκια στο router του χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω τι είναι...  ::  Οι πρώτες οδηγίες του και συμβουλές για το στήσιμο του mikrotik ήταν ότι χρειαζόμουν για να αρχίσει το πανηγύρι  :: 

PS: Μια cm9 είναι καβατζόπουλος για τους clients όπως είχα πει παραπάνω. Αν βγάλουν τα links σε Α μεταξύ τους (sammy,gortin,jpeppas) και θελήσουν έξοδο.... ένα πιατάκι παραπάνω δεν θα ρίξει τον ιστό  ::

----------


## vangel

Up again με 2.9.27 + quagga.  ::

----------


## apollonas

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Βαγγέλη, στον Γιάννη, στον Πάνο και σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που έφαγαν λούκι για την αναβάθμιση. 
Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά!  ::

----------


## yang

> Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο...........


Ζηλεύεις?  ::   ::

----------


## apollonas

Λίγο...  ::

----------


## yang

Πάρε σειρά..είσαι ο επόμενος.  ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Ετοιμάσου για εγχείρηση Apollona.  ::

----------


## vangel

Yang,Wizard,Gortin,Sammity,Warlock,UUU,Sotirisk πως σας φαίνεται το παρακάτω σενάριο;

Attika ή Yang με Wizard -> Gortin ->Sammity -> Warlock -> UUU (αν ενδιαφέρεται) -> Sotirisk όλα σε A. 

Έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να:

α). Δημιουργήσουμε αυτόματα 3 ενεργούς κόμβους. (wizard, sammity, warlock) και έναν 4ο (UUU) αν το επιθυμεί γιατί τον βλέπω ασύνδετο.

β). Ο Gortin να ανοίξει έναν ακόμη δρόμο από την πίσω μεριά και να γίνει 5ος ενεργός κόμβος έτσι ώστε να έχουμε έξοδο και από εκεί. (λίγο δύσκολο γιατί ο stafan είναι ήδη κλεισμένος από if).

γ). Να δημιουργηθεί access point ή Adhock από Sammity ή Warlock στην Αγ.Μελετίου κάτι που θα είναι αρκετά χρήσιμο για την περιοχή.

δ). Να έχουμε πρόσβαση σε sotirisk, onikoseimai κτλ.

Πως σας φαίνεται παίδες;  ::

----------


## yang

Μάλλον πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα meeting σεπολίων κλπ..

----------


## jpeppas

άψογο!!! Πολύ καλό.

Ο Warlock έχει ήδη AP (omni) στημένο αλλά περιμένει να μπεί ενεργός για να το δώσει στο ΑΜΔΑ.

Με Gortin έχω ήδη ετοιμάσει την βάση για να το στρέψω προς τα εκεί.

Με εσένα Βαγγέλη έχω άψογη οπτική οπότε μπορόυμε να κάνουμε άνετα λινκ με ελάχιστα εκπεμπόμενα Db!

Επίσης το ίδιο με τον Gortin.

Έχω λίγη βοήθεια για να κάνω το link με τον Warlock αλλά κατά τα άλλα είναι έτοιμο εκείνο.

----------


## vangel

Αν συμφωνήσετε και οι υπόλοιποι και έχετε την άνεση για εξοπλισμό κανονίζουμε να βρεθούμε. Με τον Wizard μιλήσαμε και θα τα ξαναπούμε μισοβδόμαδα. Sammy εσύ; 

Ο warlock ας έρθει σε επαφή με sotirisk να δούμε αν ενδιαφέρεται για link. Μπορείς κ εσύ Kώστα να στείλεις ένα pm. Το βασικό είναι αυτό το link για την ενοποίηση των υπολοίπων και αποφυγή της ουράς  ::

----------


## jpeppas

> Μάλλον πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα meeting σεπολίων κλπ..


Πότε/που να το κανονίσουμε?

----------


## yang

> ας έρθει σε επαφή με sotirisk


Αυτό αφήστε το σε μένα.  ::  
αρκεί να υπάρχει οπτική.

----------


## jpeppas

@Sammity

Ο Warlock έχει πανοραμικη στο Wind..τον βλέπεις?

----------


## papako

[ασχετη παρεμβαση MODE ΟΝ]
Δημήτρη πρέπει να αλλάξεις το νικ γιατί μπερδέβεις κόσμο με τα διαφορετικά σε αμδα και γουιντ
[ασχετη παρεμβαση MODE OFF]

----------


## yang

Αυτό ισχύει και για "άλλους"  ::

----------


## vangel

Υπονοείς κάτι Yangουλα;  ::   ::   ::  

vangel=attika  ::

----------


## yang

Ονόματα δεν λέμε, υπολήψεις δεν θίγουμε.  ::

----------


## jpeppas

> [ασχετη παρεμβαση MODE ΟΝ]
> Δημήτρη πρέπει να αλλάξεις το νικ γιατί μπερδέψεις κόσμο με τα διαφορετικά σε αμδα και γουιντ
> [ασχετη παρεμβαση MODE OFF]


Έχω την αίσθηση ότι άλλο ο κομβος και άλλο το άτομο που το χειρίζεται...

Τεσπα, για να μην στεναχωρούμε τα πλήθη, άλλαξα το όνομα του κομβου καθώς και του διαχειριστή..

----------


## vangel

Και το σχετικό πρόχειρο jpg από wind [εναλλακτική yang ή attika με jpeppas] :

----------


## jpeppas

Πωπω, γέμισε ο τόπος βελάκια  ::

----------


## jpeppas

με τον Yang το βλέπω δύσκολο, άσε που μπορεί πιθανώς να έχεις και εσύ σε λίγο. 
Το καινούργιο κτήριο που χτίζεται δίπλα του μάλλον θα μας κόψει οποιαδήποτε οπτική που έχουμε.
Σήμερα που πέρασα, είδα ότι έχει ήδη φτάσει στο ύψος της ταράτσας του  :: 

Βαγγέλη, ένα 60άρι για μας είναι ΟΚ? Είδα ένα ρομβοειδές πιάτο στραμμένο προς την μεριά μου. Τι είναι αυτό?

@Warlock: κανα νεό από UUU?

----------


## vangel

Μην αγοράσεις τίποτα πριν συναντηθούμε και συμφωνήσουμε όλοι.  :: 

Μια ferimex είναι (όχι ρομβοειδής) για το link μας με το yang.

----------


## jpeppas

o UUU ενδιαφέρεται για link με τον Warlock, οπότε πάμε σχετικά καλά. Μένει να δούμε αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή μεταξύ τους. Η απόσταση είναι καλή (570μ)

Παμε καλά προς επέκταση προς βόρεια...

----------


## yang

Τι θα γίνει με το meeting ρε παιδιά?
δεν βλέπω καθόλου ενθουσιασμό, πολύ χαλαρότητα έπεσε.  ::

----------


## vangel

Κοιμόμαστε αργά και είμαστε κουρασμένοι  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Θα σε πάρω τηλ μήπως κανονίσουμε να πάρουμε τον peppas και να πάμε να κάνουμε κάνά scan σε warlcock-> UUU και UUU sotirisk. ΠΣ με διευκολύνει πιο πολύ. Να το κανονίσουμε Σαββατοκύριακο; Peppas κανόνισε με το warlock και πάμε σπίτι του ταρατσάδα να φέρω και το laptop. Γιάννη εσύ μπορείς ΣΚ; Εμείς "ένα voip" είμαστε θα τηλεφωνηθούμε. Ο SAMMΙΤΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!;;;;;  ::   ::  

Ο παλιοGORTIN δεν διαβάζει πλέον forum;;; Μεγαλοπιάστηκε!.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Sam_GR

Εδώ είμαι κι εγώ.Λόγω εργασίας έχω παραμελήσει πολλά πράγματα σχετικά με το δίκτυο.Επειδή τις γιορτές θα λείπω επαρχία(καιρός να πάω να δω και λίγο τους φίλου μου)  :: , μετά απο αυτές θα είμαι Αθήνα για να συναντηθούμε.*edit* Εγινα Sam πλέον.

----------


## Gortin

Λάθος Βαγγέλη  ::   ::   :: 
Ο "ταπεινός clientάκος" Gortin είναι εδώ με εξελίξεις  ::   ::   ::  
(αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα πάλι).

Μετά από ένα μήνα ολοήμερου τρεξίματος με τη δουλειά, είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας αναφέρω ότι εδώ έγιναν οι "σωστές νυχτερινές ταρατσο-επιχειρήσεις"  ::  και το πρώτο a IF είναι ετοιμοπόλεμο: WRAP με POE, CM9, μεγάλο UPS για 24/7 κι ένα πιάτο σε τέλεια οπτική και γοητευμένο με την ταράτσα του jpeppas.  ::  Το μόνο αρνητικό, το feeder που είναι εργοστασιακό και όχι επώνυμο made by yang.  ::  (Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα εδώ για να ευδοκιμήσει ταρατσόκουτο, πρέπει να καλλιεργηθούν πρώτα οι γείτονες...)  ::  . Το link, που είναι απ' ότι βλέπω και μέρος του γενικότερου σχεδιασμού που προτάθηκε, πιστεύουμε με τον Δημήτρη ότι είναι θέμα λίγων ημερών.  ::  

Τα δυσάρεστα τώρα: Όπως εμφανίστηκε και άρχισε να αναπτύσσεται αυτό το γνωστό μεγαλόπρεπο κτίριο δίπλα στον yang, εμφανίστηκε κι άλλο ένα, -το ίδιο όμορφο- δίπλα σε μένα.  ::  Δεν ξέρω ακόμα πόσο ψηλό θα καταλήξει, αλλά φρόνιμο είναι οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με σχεδιασμό link από εδώ προς τα βόρεια να αναβληθεί μέχρι να πέσουν και τα τελευταία μπετά. Αν περάσει πάνω από το επίπεδο της ταράτσας μου, ξεχνάμε δυστυχώς όλο τον ενεργό μου ορίζοντα από Βορειοανατολικά μέχρι και Βορειοδυτικά.  ::  Καλή οπτική πλέον θα υπάρχει μόνο Δυτικά-Νοτιοδυτικά και περιορισμένη Ανατολικά σε ψηλές μόνο περιοχές στην Κυψέλη και στο Γαλάτσι. Εύχομαι να μην είναι και τόσο ψηλό...  ::  

Για το meeting είμαι διαθέσιμος το ΠΣ. Δεν ξέρω μήπως θα έχεις ήδη φύγει Sam_GR. Αλλιώς το κάνουμε μετά τις γιορτές για να είμαστε όλοι και να μην έχουμε απουσίες...

----------


## jpeppas

> Θα σε πάρω τηλ μήπως κανονίσουμε να πάρουμε τον peppas και να πάμε να κάνουμε κάνά scan σε warlcock-> UUU και UUU sotirisk. ΠΣ με διευκολύνει πιο πολύ. Να το κανονίσουμε Σαββατοκύριακο; Peppas κανόνισε με το warlock και πάμε σπίτι του ταρατσάδα να φέρω και το laptop.


Θα το κανονίσουμε ή Σάββατο ή Κυριακή (τηλεφωνικά). Να πω ότι η ταράτσα του Warlock δεν είναι για τους λιγόψυχους  :: . Πρόσβαση από παλιά μεταλλική εξωτερική σκάλα αρχομένης του υπογείου!!! Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγούμε από τον 5ο. 

Τι ώρα θέλετε να ανέβουμε? Να ανέβουμε σούρουπο ώστε να παίξει και φακός/laser?

Ο Warlock επίσης έχει μιλήσει με Ithaca-1 αλλά πρέπει να γίνει και εκεί Scan. Να συντονιστούμε.... 





> Ο παλιοGORTIN δεν διαβάζει πλέον forum;;; 
> Μεγαλοπιάστηκε!.


Ο Gortin Περιμένει από μένα να ανεβάσω και να σημαδέψω το πιάτο ΄προς τα εκεί...επίσης να ρυθμίσουμε ΜΤ κλπ

----------


## jpeppas

> Τα δυσάρεστα τώρα: Όπως εμφανίστηκε και άρχισε να αναπτύσσεται αυτό το γνωστό μεγαλόπρεπο κτίριο δίπλα στον yang, εμφανίστηκε κι άλλο ένα, -το ίδιο όμορφο- δίπλα σε μένα.  Δεν ξέρω ακόμα πόσο ψηλό θα καταλήξει, αλλά φρόνιμο είναι οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με σχεδιασμό link από εδώ προς τα βόρεια να αναβληθεί μέχρι να πέσουν και τα τελευταία μπετά. Αν περάσει πάνω από το επίπεδο της ταράτσας μου, ξεχνάμε δυστυχώς όλο τον ενεργό μου ορίζοντα από Βορειοανατολικά μέχρι και Βορειοδυτικά.  Καλή οπτική πλέον θα υπάρχει μόνο Δυτικά-Νοτιοδυτικά και περιορισμένη Ανατολικά σε ψηλές μόνο περιοχές στην Κυψέλη και στο Γαλάτσι. Εύχομαι να μην είναι και τόσο ψηλό...


Οργασμός μπετού... ::   :: .

Να μας πει και ο Yang πως τον επιρεάζει η πολυκατοικία-τέρας που χτίζετε δίπλα του...Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κόψει yang-attika?

----------


## yang

> Να μας πει και ο Yang πως τον επηρεάζει η πολυκατοικία-τέρας που χτίζετε δίπλα του...Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κόψει yang-attika?


Οχι, το yang-attika μένει ακλόνητο, και με εσένα δεν χάνεται η οπτική. οι οποία όπως είδα απο τις φώτος που έχεις στο wind, είναι τέλεια.( στην πάνω αριστερά φώτο, βλέπω τα πιάτα μου)..

----------


## yang

ZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzz

----------


## jpeppas

Τελικά σήμερα θα βρεθούμε? 

Κατα τις 12 με 1 θα είμαστε με τον Warlock, halek, ithaca & μάλλον UUU σε joint operation για να σεταρουμε τα μηχανήματα μας. 

Όποιος θέλει ασ με πάρει τλέφωνο. Το έχει ο βαγγέης (Attika)

----------


## vangel

Κώστα φεύγω για Μοναστηράκι και σε παίρνω μόλις γυρίσω.

----------


## jpeppas

> Κώστα φεύγω ......


who is κωστας??  ::   ::

----------


## vangel

O senius... anyway τα έχω κάνει σαλάτα  ::   ::  Δημήτρη τα λέμε από κοντά  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Βαγγέλη τελικά θα δοκιμάσουμε Β.Β. τον αλλο μήνα μαζί, ή δεν εχεις IF ελεύθερο?

----------


## vangel

Δεν έχω ελεύθερο if. Η παραπάνω περίπτωση αναφέρεται σε σπάσιμο link και εισαγωγή ενδιάμεσου κόμβου φίλε Κώστα.

----------


## jpeppas

Λοιπόν , Καλη Χρονιά σε όλους. Υγεία και Ευτυχία.

Μετά τις γενικές κρεπάλες, να μπούμε σιγά-σιγά στο πνεύμα....

Εγώ σκοπεύω αυρίο (2/1/2007) να ανεβάσω τα 2 πιάτα (60") + 5Ghz feeder προς Gortin και Attika (για ετοιμότητα). Στο router στημένο:
α. CF Με MT & Quagga 
β. HDD με Linux (Debian & Quagga).

Το Link του Warlock & Ithaca είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο (έχει γίνει και BGP test με επιτυχία).

Γουστάρετε καιμμιά συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και συντονισμό?

ΥΓ: Βαγγέλη, έχεις πρόβλημα στο AP? Σε κάνω Ping μεχρι το 33 και μετά το χάος...

----------


## vangel

Καλή Χρονιά φίλε Δημήτρη.  ::  

Προτιμότερο το πιάτο σου το 2ο να γυρίσει πρώτα προς ενεργό κόμβο ή να βγει η διαδρομή προς τον sotirisk όπως είχαμε πει και όχι στον gortin. Γιατί μετά είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα μείνουν έτσι... πέφτοντας ο ένας θα πέφτετε όλοι μαζί. Είπαμε για καλό και του δικτύου και δημιουργία AP στην Αγ. Μελετίου που έχει πρόβλημα ώστε να εξυπηρετηθούν κ άλλοι. 

Αρχίστε από επάνω και το yang->attika μόλις ετοιμαστείτε θα σπάσει σε yang->jpeppas->attika. Όχι μόνο ουρά 5άρια που θα εξυπηρετούν μεταξύ μας διασυνδέσεις κάτι που υπάρχει κ αυτή τη στιγμή σε 2.4. 

Πάντα με τη συμφωνία του yang. Δεν σπάει έτσι εύκολα το πρώτο link. Θέλει δουλειά κ λίγο μελέτη να βγει όπως το είχαμε σκεφτεί. 

 ::  Το link με ithaca είναι άψογο καθώς προς stafan μεριά δεν είχαμε πρόσβαση κ ο κόμβος του είναι full. Μένει η έξοδος προς Κυψέλη μεριά και κλείσαμε  ::  


Και για να θυμηθούμε πάλι το σχεδιασμό. 
α).Yang->Jpeppas->Attika
β).jpeppas->warlock->sotirisk ->  ::  έξοδος  ::  
γ).Δημιουργία  ::  AP  ::  ώστε να πέσουν επάνω ο sammy_gr και κοντινοί ασύνδετοι. 

Για να μπει ο gortin: 

α).Yang -> Jeppas -> Attika
β).Jpeppas -> Gortin-> Warlock -> Sotirisk ->  ::  έξοδος  ::  .
γ). Δημιουργία  ::  AP σε gortin ή warlock. 

Αρχίζοντας έτσι και φτάνοντας σε ικανοποιητικό αποτέλεσμα, το yang->jpeppas και attika->jpeppas τα βγάζουμε σε 1 μέρα καπάκι. Είναι το τελευταίο κ το πιο εύκολο. 

P.S α: Το AP δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Δουλεύει όπως πριν.
P.S β: Οι μικρορυθμίσεις είναι οι πιο σημαντικές.

----------


## jpeppas

Που είναι ο Yang? οεο?

----------


## jpeppas

είμαι διατεθιμένος να ανεβάσω μέχρι 4 λινκ. Δεν θέλω να κρεμάσω τον Gortin. Αν παέι και αυτός βορεια, θα έχουμε 2-3 εξόδους.

1. Warlock
2. Attika
3. Yang
4 Gortin 

για AP βλέπουμε. Να μπουμε σε σειρά. Το πιάτο+feeder+nortel για σενα τα έχω έτοιμο, μου λείπει τα προς Yang.

----------


## vangel

Ο κόμβος παρέμεινε down για μερικές ώρες και η αιτία ήταν οι 2 οικογένειες ιδιοκτητών οι οποίοι επέμεναν ότι:

1). Η κατασκευή (ιστοί,πιάτα) είναι παράνομη και ότι τους το είπε ένας ηλεκτρονικός που έφεραν χωρίς να είμαι παρόν.

2). Ότι τα έκανα όλα πίσω από την πλάτη τους και ότι έπρεπε να τους αναφέρω την κατασκευή σε συνέλευση. Επίσης ότι ήταν παράνομο που είχα πάρει κοινόχρηστο ρεύμα. (Ενώ ο διαχειριστής είναι ηλεκτρολόγος και εγώ του είπα και μου έβαλε το μετρητή για να τους πληρώνω το ρεύμα).

3). Είχα δώσει τα απαραίτητα χαρτιά στο διαχειριστή καθώς κ τα τηλέφωνα της ΕΕΤΤ. Τα χαρτιά μου τα επέστρεψαν λέγοντας μου ότι είναι άχρηστα κ "να τα βάλω εκεί που ξέρω". Τους είπα να κάνουν καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και να απευθυνθούν στην Κ.Καρακίτσου και στο τηλ 210-6151124 ώστε να γίνει έλεγχος από την ΕΕΤΤ. Η απάντηση τους: "Ξέρεις τι δουλειά κάνω; Στήνω κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Αυτοί είναι "δικοί σου" (αναφορά στην ΕΕΤΤ!!) και δεν έχουμε εμπιστοσύνη.!!! Πήραμε τηλέφωνο και ο ένας μας στέλνει στον άλλον.

4). Ανέβηκαν επάνω και έκοψαν την παροχή ρεύματος. Είπαν ότι "εκπέμπω" και δεν υπάρχει άδεια. Επηρεάζω τις κεραίες τους. Τους έδειξα την κεραία μου η οποία είναι ακριβώς κάτω από τα πιάτα κ τους είπα ότι η δική μου παίζει μια χαρά. "Άστα αυτά" μου είπε. Εγώ θα τα κατεβάσω θέλεις δεν θέλεις. Του είπα ότι είναι βλάχος κ ότι ο ιστός της κεραίας του κ το πλέγμα είναι σκουριασμένα. Μου απάντησε ότι δεν σηκώνει τσαμπουκάδες κ ότι θα τα κατεβάσει με την κλασσική φράση: στήνω κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Του είπα κοινώς ότι θα μου κλάσει. (με είχε φέρει στο αμην καθώς ότι κ να προσπαθούσα να εξηγήσω στις ερωτήσεις του μου έλεγε: Δεν με νοιάζει. Εγώ θα τα κατεβάσω θες δεν θες.Στήνω κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας.

5). Πήρα τον δικηγόρο μου κ του είπα ότι θα ανεβάσω 220V από το σπίτι μου στη 1.00 το βράδυ καθώς δεν έχω καλώδιο κ θα μου έφερνε ο φίλτατος apollonas. Ο δικηγόρος γνώριζε το AWMN (!) και μου είπε ότι αν είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν χρειάζομαι κάποια άδεια και έχω τα χαρτιά ας κάνω την κίνηση με δική μου ευθύνη.

6). Ανέβηκα στον διαχειριστή και του είπα να του πληρώσω το ρεύμα.Μου είπε ότι δεν μπορούσε να το λογαριάσει εκείνη τη στιγμή και να του πω εγώ πόσο κοστίζουν οι 250 κιλοβατώρες. Για 8 μήνες ήταν 30Ε (εδώ να σημειώσω ότι όσες φορές συνάντησα τον διαχειριστή κ του είπα να του πληρώσω το ρεύμα, αυτός μου έλεγε ότι έχει δουλειά). Πήγε να βάλει 12Ε την κιλοβατώρα και του εξήγησα ότι είναι 0.12Ε ! (ηλεκτρολόγος είναι). Το αναφέρω για δεύτερη φορά. Εκέινη τη στιγμή μπήκε και ο "στήνω κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας". Του είπα ότι αφού έκοψε το ρεύμα θα πάρω από το σπίτι μου. Μου είπε ότι δεν θα το κάνω και ότι θα πάρει το 100. (ντοινγκ!).Του είπα να το πάρει το 100 αλλά επειδή δεν έχω καλώδιο, να τον φωνάξω στη 1.00 για να τουε πάρει να έρθουν.Συμφώνησε. (ντοινγκ2). Πριν είχα ανέβει με τον panoscnr και τους είπα ότι πάω να τραβήξω φωτογραφίες και ότι αν πειραχτεί οτιδήποτε θα είναι αυτοί υπεύθυνοι για οποιαδήποτε καταστροφή που θα προκληθεί ή κατέβασμα των πιάτων. Ο διαχειριστής με κοίταξε και μου είπε "μην με μπλέξεις" καθώς και αυτός έχει κλειδιά του κοινόχρηστου δωματίου που βρίσκεται το routerάκι μου.

7). Μετά πήγα στο τμήμα και τους περιέγραψα το συμβάν. Τους είπα ότι ο "στήνω κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας" μου είπε ότι δεν μπορώ να ρίξω μπαλαντέζα χωρίς την παρουσία της αστυνομίας (ελέησον!!!). Με ρώτησαν αν έχω άδεια για τις κεραίες, τους εξήγησα δείχνοντας την εξαίρεση αδειοδότησης των κεραιών wi-fi και τους είπα αν μπορούν να έρθουν 1.00 το βράδυ γιατί ο "στήνω κτλ" θα θέλει να είναι εκέι. Με ρώτησαν αν τους έδειξα τα χαρτιά. Τους είπα ναι κ με ρώτησαν 
-τι σου απάντησε;; -Να τα βάλω στον κώ*& μου. τους είπα με σοβαρό ύφος. Κρατήθηκαν να μην γελάσουν κ μου είπαν άν δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα, να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο να έρθουν. (ζήτησα το τηλ του αστυνομικού τμήματος, μου είπαν να πάρω απλά το 100. -Όλοι μαζί είμαστε. Πάρε εσύ κ θα έρθουμε.) εξυπηρετικότατοι αν λάβουμε υπ'όψιν ότι δεν είναι στην αρμοδιότητά τους κ αυτά που τους έλεγα πάνω στην ταραχή μου ήταν για γέλια.

 :: . Γύρισα σπίτι και πήρα τηλ τον "στήνω κεραίες..." να του πω ότι δεν χρειάζεται αστυνομία για να ρίξω την μπαλαντέζα.. Το σήκωσε η γυναίκα του κ μου είπε ότι κοιμάται κ να μην τον ενοχλήσω ξανά για το ίδιο θέμα. Ας κάνω 'οτι θέλω και θα ενεργήσουν αυτοί όπως πρέπει. Μετα μου το έκλεισε.

9). Ρίξαμε την "μπαλαντέζα" στην πρίζα της κουζίνας και ο κόμβος είναι πάλι up. Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο μου Παναγιώτη Apollona για τον κόπο του καθώς ενώ ήταν πτώμα από τη δουλειά ήρθε και έκανε πάλι τα μαγικά του, καθώς και τον φίλο μου Παναγιώτη panoscnr ο οποίος με κάλμαρε από την πρώτη στιγμή καθώς είχα γίνε κόκκινος σαν πατζάρι από τα νεύρα μου κ αυτά που άκουγα...

Αύριο είμαι της γνώμης να πάρω την ΕΕΤΤ και να τους αναφέρω ο ίδιος το συμβάν. Να έρθουν να κάνουν έλεγχο με παρουσία όλων αυτών που έχουν πρόβλημα ώστε να τους φύγουν όλες οι απορίες περί κινητηής τηλεφωνίας και επηρεασμό των τηλεοράσεων από τα πιάτα, καθώς εμένα δεν με αφήνουν να τους εξηγήσω τίποτα. Ελπίζω να μην πειράξουν την κατασκευή και τα πιάτα ή να κόψουν το καλώδιο της τροφοδοσίας διότι δεν αντέχω τα δικηγορικά και θα μου ανέβει το αίμα στο κεφάλι.

Αυτά... Χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να κάνω; Έχω διαβάσει το post με το απαραίτητο χαρτομάνι. Να αναφέρω στην ΕΕΤΤ ότι τους αποκάλεσαν "δικούς μου";  ::

----------


## Vagan

Ιστορίες για αγρίους...  ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Αν υπάρχει άλλο τηλέφωνο εκτός από το 210-6151124 για επικοινωνία με την ΕΕΤΤ παρακαλώ όποιος ξέρει ας μου στείλει pm ή ας κάνει post. Στον αριθμό αυτό δεν απαντάει κανείς....

----------


## jpeppas

Κουράγιο ρε φίλε  ::  , αν είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να κάνουμε, μην διστάσεις να με πάρεις.

Τελικά το "η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη από την αμάθεια" είναι καθημερινό βίωμα. Πολύ κάφροι!!!  ::  
Σου στέλνω και pm με Info που μπορεί να βοηθήσει...

----------


## vangel

H επικοινωνία με την ΕΕΤΤ έγινε στο τηλέφωνο 210-6151000 στο τμήμα παρεμβολών συχνοτήτων. Οι άνθρωποι ήταν πολύ ευγενικοί και μου είπαν ότι εφόσον δώσω πάλι το τηλέφωνο στους ιδιοκτήτες για να μου κάνουν καταγγελία και δεν το κάνουν, αν συνεχίσουν να με ενοχλούν να τους κάνω μήνυση για παρενόχληση και να πάρω την χρηματική αποζημίωση που μου ανήκει και αρμόζει στην περίπτωσή μου.  ::  Βέβαια μου ανέφεραν κ την 2η περίπτωση στην οποία αν δεν κάνουν καταγγελία, να στείλω ο ίδιος ένα fax ώστε να έρθουν να κάνουν έλεγχο και να ζητήσω μετά να μου δώσουν τα αποτελέσματα και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται ώστε να έχω ήσυχο το κεφαλάκι μου. Επίσης μου ανέφεραν ότι κάθε άλλος έλεγχος από άλλο άτομο ή "ειδικό" εκτός από την ΕΕΤΤ (ηλεκτρονικοί, ειδήμονες παντός είδους, τύποι ¨στήνω κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας" και τα ξέρω όλα) είναι άκυρος και δεν παίζει κανέναν απολύτως ρόλο αν δεν γίνει από ομάδα ελέγχου της ΕΕΤΤ. Αυτό όταν τους ανέφερα ότι οι ένοικοι δεν εμπιστεύονται την ΕΕΤΤ και ότι μου είπαν πως: δεν χρειάζεται να φέρεις "τους δικούς σου"

Όλα καλά λοιπόν αν και μου χάλασαν το uptime (51 ημέρες...)  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Εκτός όλων των άλλων προβλημάτων....δυστυχώς, υπάρχουν και αυτά.

Οπως και να είναι όμως ....είναι ψυχοφθόρες καταστάσεις, για να μην το πω διαφορετικά, και δυστυχώς συμβαίνει συχνά.
Κουράγιο....και μπράβο.  ::

----------


## vangel

Θα τα φτιάξουμε όλα Δημήτρη. Απ'ότι κατάλαβα από τα χθεσινά τρεξίματα όλα λύνονται κ οι δυσκολίες και τα εμπόδια είναι μόνο για καλό. Αποφεύγω προς το παρόν τις εργασίες επάνω για να μην δίνω στόχο και μόλις ενημερωθούν με όσα έγραψα εδώ (τα οποία ανέφερα και στον δικηγόρο τους) θα στρώσουν όλα με τα link μας.  ::  Klarabel ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## apollonas

> Του είπα ότι είναι βλάχος



Γείτονααααα πούλ όβερ δε γαιδάρ!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚ.& ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΩΝ

Λ.ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑΣ 60

210-6151154 Φύλακας
fax 210-6105049
210-6151150 Κυρία Μητρουλιά Πληροφοριες
210 6151173 
210-6151121 Δήμου

Αρχεiο απο senius #10636

----------


## Gortin

Χαλάρωσε φίλε. 
Δεν έχει κανείς δικαίωμα να πειράξει μια *νομιμότατη κατασκευή.* Ελπίζω να μην συνεχίσουν τις ενοχλήσεις και το περιστατικό να είναι πρώτο και τελευταίο. Να κλείσει η υπόθεση μια και καλή! (Kαι σκέψου ότι άλλοι τραβήξαν πολύ χειρότερα στο παρελθόν πριν εκδοθούν τα γνωστά ΦΕΚ του 2006... ).

Και τους δικούς μου "εξυπνάκηδες" εδώ τους φοβάμαι για τέτοιες αντιδράσεις, αλλά μου αναπτέρωσε το ηθικό η στάση της αστυνομίας της περιοχής, καθώς και η θετική εμπειρία σου με την ΕΕΤΤ .  ::  

Και ξέρεις κάτι ρε Βαγγέλη... (άποψή μου βέβαια), μην αποφεύγεις να γίνεις στόχος, τώρα είναι η ευκαιρία να πατήσεις πόδι, να τους κόψεις τη φόρα και να ησυχάσεις μια και καλή.
Βγές παραπονούμενος. Ενημέρωσέ τους όλους για τη νομιμότητα των πιάτων και πες του... "στήνει κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας" ότι είναι απαράδεκτος, γιατί δεν έχει ιδέα για τη νομοθεσία που διέπει το ίδιο το αντικείμενο στο οποίο εργάζεται! Νομοθεσία *που είναι υποχρεωμένος να γνωρίζει* αφού ασκεί αυτό το επάγγελμα! -όπως ισχυρίζεται βέβαια-.....
....πες του επίσης κι ότι ο router σου έπαθε ζημιά με την απώλεια ρεύματος και πρέπει να αποζημιωθείς και θα κάνεις μήνυση. Αυτά λέω εγώ.  ::  

Δεν του αρέσει η μήνυση; αν θέλει λοιπόν, στην επόμενη ταρατσο-κατασκήνωση καλεσμένος και το σχολείο υψοφοβίας δικό του όλο  ::   ::   ::  αφού "δουλειά του είναι του ειδικού" και ξέρει αυτός!!!  ::   ::   ::  .

Μαζί σου φίλε.

----------


## dti

> ...


Φίλε Βαγγέλη έχεις pm. Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό, για το ρεύμα με τη μπαλαντέζα, νομίζω οτι δεν νομιμοποιείσαι να ανεβάσεις έτσι "χύμα" ρεύμα στην ταράτσα. 
Κι επειδή υπάρχει πάντα ο κίνδυνος της δολιοφθοράς με απρόβλεπτες συνέπειες (220V είναι αυτά), θα σε συμβούλευα να εγκαταστήσεις το συντομότερο δυνατό άλλον τρόπο τροφοδοσίας (π.χ. έχω και μπορώ να σου δανείσω δύο τορροειδείς μετασχηματιστές από 220 σε 42V και από 43V σε 220 V), ώστε να είναι απόλυτα νόμιμη η εγκατάσταση και ταυτόχρονα ακίνδυνη για όλους (κάφρους και μη...)

Επίσης, καλό είναι να κοινοποιήσεις (μέσω του δικηγόρου σου) σ' αυτόν που στήνει κεραίες κινητής ένα εξώδικο οτι είναι υπεύθυνος στο εξής για οποιαδήποτε τυχόν φθορά σημειωθεί στον εξοπλισμό σου. 
Πάντα με ηρεμία και σιγουριά οτι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτε απέναντι στο νόμιμο δικαίωμά σου για εγκατάσταση ασύρματου δικτύου σε εξωτερικό χώρο. 
Τέλος, καλό είναι για αντιπερισπασμό να κολλήσεις στον πίνακα ανακοινώσεων της πολυκατοικίας σου μια λίστα με τις δωρεάν υπηρεσίες που μπορούν να έχουν μέσω του κόμβου σου και επίσης οτι κάτι αντίστοιχο έχει στηθεί με έξοδα της Πολιτείας και στην Πλ. Συντάγματος από την ΚτΠ...

----------


## papako

Βαγγελη, θα συμφωνήσω με τον dti ότι στην περίπτωση σου είναι παρακινδυνευμένο να ανεβάσεις 220 V. 
Ιδικά όταν το καλώδιο μοιάζει με καλώδιο κεραίας και ο «βάζω κεραίες κινητής» μπορεί να το κόψει. 
Απ’ ότι κατάλαβα μάλλον μόνο βιδώνει τις κεραίες στον ιστό και άλλοι κάνουν την δουλεία

@dti
πόσο έχουν οι μετασχηματιστές και πόσα ampere πρέπει να είναι;

----------


## Sam_GR

Βαγγέλη είμαστε όλοι μαζί σου.Δεν έχει κανένας το δικαίωμα να σου στερήσει αυτό που χτίζεις τόσο καιρό και που είναι *ΝΟΜΙΜΟΤΑΤΟ*.

----------


## dti

> @dti
> πόσο έχουν οι μετασχηματιστές και πόσα ampere πρέπει να είναι;


Tους είχα πάρει από το μαγαζί του av με κόστος 65 ευρώ.
Τους έχω δει και στον ΦΑΝΟ. Οι δικοί μου είναι 200 VA.

----------


## papako

Δεν θα έχουμε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα (προστασία) αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε έναν μετασχηματιστή 220V/220V;

----------


## vangel

Τα τσιράκια πίστευαν ότι εγώ έστησα όλη αυτή την κατασκευή για να έχω οικονομικό κέρδος. Τώρα που τους είπε ο δικηγόρος τι είναι το AWMN πιστεύω ότι τα κοράκια θα σταματήσουν την ενόχληση. Τα 220V δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα πειράξει κανείς. Και να τα πειράξει θα πέσει το ρελεδάκι διαφυγής. Μόλις μου έφεραν το 100 και εξήγησα ήρεμος τι συμβαίνει. Οι αστυνομικοί με παρακάλεσαν να σταματήσω για να φύγουν κ να μην τους ακούνε.  ::  Και βέβαια τους είπαν ότι είναι νόμιμο και έχω ενημερώσει τον δικηγόρο τους.  ::

----------


## manoskol

Ετσι Ετσι ! με την αλμυρα Vag μη μασας...

----------


## ntrits

Τι έπαθες ρε φίλε, τα διαβάζω και έχω πάθει πλάκα!!!!
Χαρα στην υπομονή σου...
Εγώ δεν θα το πέρναγα αυτό το σηριαλ ούτε για 10'....
Πρωτα θα ¨τα βρίσκαμε¨ και μετά θα τους διάβαζα τα δικαιώματα ΜΟΥ!

----------


## Sam_GR

Το ίδιο τους έκανε και ο Βαγγέλης, αλλα αυτοί δεν έπαιρναν απο λόγια.

----------


## commando

Οταν λεει οτι στηνει κεραιες κινητης τι εννοει το οργιο μηπως τα καμουφλαζ Θερμοσιφωνες και δηθεν διαφημιστικα πανελ που απο μεσα κρυβουν τα κωλοβαττ τους ?τα δικα μας μιλιβατ τους πειραξαν?
Τερμα η παθητικη αντισταση αυτο λεω εγω, χρειαζεται μια εξουσιοδοτημενη απο ΕΕΕΤ ομαδα task-force(η καποιος απο ΕΕΕΤ )για τετοια ζητηματα που θα απαντα σε κομβους με προβληματα.Επισης χρειαζεται ενας AWMNδικηγορος,για να λυνει γρηγορα με αστυνομιες κ εξωδικα τα οποια θεματα.
Παλια σε περιοδικο τεχνικο υπηρχε αρθρογραφος δικηγορος για αποζημιωσεις σε τρακαρισματα,παραβασεις ΚΟΚ,τροχαια και εδινε συμβουλες,δεν μπορει ενα παλλικαρι ειτε freenet ειτε vangel ειτε φουφουτος λεγεται να ασχολειται με καφρους.
Ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να γινει αυτη η ομαδα κρουσης κ 5 χρονια γιατι δεν εγινε?
PS αμα χρειαστεις μπρατσα εδω ειμαστε χεχε!

----------


## ntrits

> Το ίδιο τους έκανε και ο Βαγγέλης, αλλα αυτοί δεν έπαιρναν απο λόγια.


Όταν είπα ¨τα βρίσκαμε¨ μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι ενοούσα....

Για να ευθυμήσουμε θα σας πω ένα ενεκδοτάκι.

Είναι ο Βαγγέλης στον ηλεκτρικό και μπαίνει έλεγχος.
Ελεγκτής: Το εισητηριο σας.
Βαγγέλης: Ο Βαγγέλης δεν πλερώνει ποτε!!!!
Ελεγκτής: Αν δεν έχετε εισητήριο θα πληρώσετε πρόστιμο.
Σηκώνεται ο Βαγγέλης και τους πλακώνει και τους 2 ελεγκτές.

Την άλλη μέρα πάνε 4 ελεγκτές.
Ελεγκτής: Το εισητηριο σας.
Βαγγέλης: Ο Βαγγέλης δεν πλερώνει ποτε!!!!
Ελεγκτής: Αν δεν έχετε εισητήριο θα πληρώσετε πρόστιμο.
Σηκώνεται ο Βαγγέλης και τους πλακώνει και τους 4 ελεγκτές.

Την επόμενη πάνε 4 ελεγκτές και 2 αστυνομικοί.
Ελεγκτής: Το εισητηριο σας.
Βαγγέλης: Ο Βαγγέλης δεν πλερώνει ποτε!!!!
Αστυνομικός: Γιατί ρε Βαγγέλη δεν πληρώνεις; ΘΑ σε πάμε μέσα.
Βαγγέλης: Ο Βαγγέλης δεν πλερώνει ποτε... γιατί έχει κάρτα.

----------


## dti

> Τερμα η παθητικη αντισταση αυτο λεω εγω, χρειαζεται μια εξουσιοδοτημενη απο ΕΕΕΤ ομαδα task-force(η καποιος απο ΕΕΕΤ )για τετοια ζητηματα που θα απαντα σε κομβους με προβληματα.Επισης χρειαζεται ενας AWMNδικηγορος,για να λυνει γρηγορα με αστυνομιες κ εξωδικα τα οποια θεματα.
> ...
> Ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να γινει αυτη η ομαδα κρουσης κ 5 χρονια γιατι δεν εγινε?


Χρειάζεται να συνταχθεί ένα σχέδιο εξωδίκου (το οποίο κάθε φορά θα συμπληρώνεται κατάλληλα με τα στοιχεία του κομβούχου και του "κάφρου").
Το εξώδικο αυτό θα αναφέρει τους νόμους που μας κατοχυρώνουν και θα βρίσκεται ανά πάσα στιγμή στη διάθεση κάθε κομβούχου, με την προϋπόθεση οτι αυτός παίζει στις νόμιμες μπάντες και κανάλια, με νόμιμη ισχύ εκπομπής και γενικά δεν έχει ξεπεράσει κάποια λογικά όρια που ορίζει ο νόμος σχετικά με το ύψος του ιστού κλπ.
Ο Σύλλογος θα μπορούσε με δική του πρωτοβουλία να στείλει με όποιο τρόπο μπορούσε (fax, email) αντίγραφα των ΦΕΚ που μας κατοχυρώνουν σε όλα τα αστυνομικά τμήματα καθώς πιθανότατα δεν τα έχουν... (από προσωπική περίπτωση διαπίστωσα οτι π.χ. σε Αστυνομικό Τμήμα της Ν. Ιωνίας, δεν είχαν το ΦΕΚ για το νέο νόμο για τις ηλεκτρονικές επικοινωνίες που αναφέρει ρητά τις προϋποθέσεις που πρέπει να συντρέχουν *ΠΡΙΝ* γίνει οποιαδήποτε εγκατάσταση κεραίας κινητής τηλεφωνίας...). Πόσο μάλλον για wi-fi και άλλα εξωτικά φρούτα... :: 

Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι δική μας ευθύνη να τους κοινοποιήσουμε αυτά τα ΦΕΚ, αλλά εμείς είμαστε οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι και θιγόμενοι από την άγνοια που επικρατεί οπότε ας φροντίσουμε έστω και για τα αυτονόητα... 
Τέλος, καλό είναι να δημοσιοποιήσουμε με κάποιο δελτίο τύπου οτι οι εγκαταστάσεις wi-fi σε εξωτερικούς χώρους καλύπτονται νομικά και δεν απαιτείται καμία άδεια... Όλο και κάποιος δημοσιογράφος θα το δημοσιεύσει, κάτι που επίσης θα βοηθήσει.  ::

----------


## commando

ωραια μπορει να γινει πρωτα η φαση να μοιραστουν ανα περιοχη τα ΦΕΚ στα αστυνομικα τμηματα?
Ποιος θα τα εκτυπωσει ?εγω ειμαι μεσα να μοιρασω στα Νοτια Προαστεια μεχρι κ ΑΤ Βουλας.Τον καταλογο με τα ΑΤ απο το site της αστυνομιας τον βρισκουμε.
Ας ποσταρουν μερικοι αν εχουν γνωστους δημοσιογραφους αμα ειναι για μετα ...

----------


## vangel

Και το μαρτύριό μου συνεχίζεται... Έτσι έχουμε την Τετάρτη 10/01/2007 και ώρα 20:00 με 20:30 έκτακτη γενική συνέλευση για μάζεμα υπογραφών και κατέβασμα κεραιών. Οι 2 γνωστοί θα προσπαθήσουν να πείσουν τους ενοίκους (παππούδες,γιαγιάδες, άσχετους κτλ) ότι εκπέμπω επικύνδυνες συχνότητες κινητής τηλεφωνίας και επηρεάζω επίσης τις τηλεοράσεις τους κ δεν θα μπορούν να βλέπουν τα μεταγλωτισμένα βραζιλιάνικα. 

Έτσι αναμένω οδηγίες από δικηγόρο για:

1). Μήνυση για απειλή καταστροφής ιδιωτικής περιουσίας ενώπιων 2 αστυνομικών. 

2). Μήνυση για παρενόχληση με αποζημίωση που αρμόζει στην περίπτωσή μου.

3). Συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση για υπόθαλψη κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας.

4). Συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση για "κλοπή" κοινόχρηστου ρεύματος ενώπιων 2 αστυνομικών. (ενώ έχει πληρωθεί).

5). Μήνυση για ψυχική οδύνη και διατάραξη της ψυχικής μου ηρεμίας.

6). Μήνυση για προσπάθεια αφαίρεσης των δικαιωμάτων μου στην πληροφόρηση και την συμμετοχή στην κοινωνία της πληροφορίας.

7). Εξώδικα σε όσους έχουν έρθει σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί μου και έχουν κλειδιά της ταράτσας που βρίσκονται οι κεραίες καθώς και στο δωμάτιο που βρίσκεται το routerάκι μου. 

Αν καταλήξουμε στα δικαστήρια οι όποιες αποζημιώσεις αποσπαστούν από τους 2 συγκεκριμένους, θα αποδοθούν στο ¨χαμόγελο του παιδιού". Δεν γίνεται για τα χρήματα αλλά για το δικαίωμά μου στην πληροφόρηση και την διατήρηση του κόμβου εφόσον γίνει ο έλεγχος από την ΕΕΤΤ και είναι καθ'όλα ΝΟΜΙΜΟΣ.

Στην συνέλευση δεν θα μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ, απλά να καλέσω την αστυνομία για τις μηνύσεις. Ο λόγος είναι ότι σκοπό έχουν να με βγάλουν έξω από τα ρούχα μου και να δημιουργήσουν σκηνή ώστε να χάσω την ψυχραιμία μου και να τους κουτουπώσω, καθώς οι άλλες προσπάθειές τους μέχρι τώρα δεν είχαν κανένα αποτέλεσμα.  ::  Εκτός αν υπάρξει βέβαια η παρεύρεση και παρέμβαση του δικηγόρου μου.  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Κατ΄αρχήν ηρέμησε και μην τους δώσεις δικαίωμα να σου κάνουν εκείνοι μήνυση για εξύβριση κλπ. 
Πρόλαβέ τους, κοινοποιώντας τους άμεσα, ακόμη και σήμερα αν μπορείς ένα εξώδικο μέσω του δικηγόρου σου, αναφέροντας τα δικαιώματά σου και τους νόμους που σε καλύπτουν 100%.
Καλό είναι να κοινοποιηθεί το εξώδικο και στο αστυνομικό τμήμα της περιοχής σου και αν μπορείς κάλεσε την αστυνομία αύριο, την ώρα που θα γίνεται η Συνέλευση. Οι περισσότεροι δεν θέλουν μπλεξίματα με αστυνομίες κλπ. και θα κάνουν πίσω μόλις δουν οτι δεν αστειεύεσαι.
Στη συνέχεια, είναι σίγουρο οτι θα γίνουν οι ενέργειες από την πλευρά της αστυνομίας για κλήση της ΕΕΤΤ κι όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους.
Δεν χρειάζεται εκνευρισμός, χρειάζεται ο κατάλληλος τρόπος. Επίσης οι καλές δημόσιες σχέσεις με κάποιους λογικούς ενοίκους της πολυκατοικίας που δεν πάσχουν από ανίατη τεχνοφοβία, σίγουρα μπορούν να βοηθήσουν πολύ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.

----------


## jpeppas

Μήπως θες να έρθω εγώ και ο αδερφός μου? (Αν μπορούμε χρονικά, λογικά δεν θα εχουμε πρόβλημα)

----------


## apollonas

Εεε τελικά την θέλουν την μηνυσούλα τους (για να μην πώ τίποτ'άλλο)!  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Αν θελεις παντως μυικη ενισχηση ερχομαι εγω και κανα 2 ατομα για βοηθεια!!!!(απλα αστειευομαι).Υπομονη και θα δεις που θα βρεις το δικιο σου και μετα θα τους τριβεις το wi-fi στην μαπα!!!!

----------


## commando

Μπορεις να στειλεις την διευθυνση σε pm αμα ειναι να ερθουνε μερικα ατομα που εχουν χρονο να μην εισαι μονος οταν ερθει η αστυνομια, και αν ειναι να βγαλουμε φωτογραφιες και βιντεο απο τον κομβο σου για να πιστοποιειται η κατασταση του αν υπαρξουν δολιοφθορες στο μελλον?Αυριο ειναι Τεταρτη και πολλοι μετα τον Συλλογο μπορει να ερθουν απο κει....
Φιλικα κ ισχυς εν τη ενωσει.....

----------


## vangel

Βασικά δεν θέλω να μπλέξω κανέναν σας. Θα προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω και να πάρω με το μέρος μου τους ενοίκους. Υπάρχει ήδη ο ένας ένοικος που είναι με το μέρος μου καθώς του άλλαξα την σκουριασμένη κεραία και δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τα κανάλια του. Ήρεμα και ωραία θα τους δώσω τα τηλέφωνα της ΕΕΤΤ για να κάνουν καταγγελία. Επίσης θα κλείσω τον κόμβο να ελέγξουν και μόνοι τους εκείνη τη στιγμή ότι δεν επηρεάζονται οι κεραίες τους από την κατασκευή. Ελπίζω να με ακούσουν... Εξώδικο δεν μπορώ να κάνω μέσω το δικηγόρου καθώς μου είπε ότι δεν θα αναλάβει την υπόθεση επειδή δεν θέλει να έρθει σε αντιπαράθεση με τους 2 γνωστούς καθώς ήταν και αυτός ένοικος για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα και ιδιοκτήτης ενός διαμερίσματος στην πολυκατοικία. Το μόνο που θα με βοηθούσε θα ήταν μια επιτροπή του AWMN ώστε να τους λύσει όλες τις απορίες καθώς υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην με ακούσουν. Αλλά ξέρω ότι αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γίνει...

----------


## commando

τιποτα δεν ειναι δυσκολο να γινει εχω μεταφερει το αιτημα σου σε νεο τοπικ.Μην ντρεπεσαι να ζητας βοηθεια.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27431

----------


## papako

Βαγγελη, 
γιατί δεν τους κάνεις μια προσφορά να φτιάξεις τις κεραίες τους. 
Νομίζω ότι όλοι, εκτός φυσικά από τον «βάζω κεραίες κινητής» θα δεχτούν. 

Δεν ξέρω βέβαια το κόστος, αλλά για εργατικά όλοι μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε. (αν και έχεις μεγάλη εμπειρία και δεν μας χρειάζεσαι.)

----------


## vangel

Το έχω κάνει ήδη αλλά δεν δέχτηκε ο κεραιάς της κινητής  ::  Έφτιαξα μόνο μια η οποία παίζει χαρτί  ::

----------


## papako

και οι άλλοι; αν έχετε κεντρική τότε αν συμφωνήσουν οι πολλοί δεν σε νοιάζει τι θα πει αυτός. Aν ο καθένας έχει την δικιά του, πάλι δεν σε νοιάζει τι θα πει. Έτσι στο τέλος θα μείνει μόνος του.

Μήπως θέλει να πάρει την δουλεία αυτός για να βγάλει φράνκα. Δως του την, αλλά από κοντά μην βάλει λαλακιές και μετα λειε οτι ειχε δικιο

----------


## senius

Βαγγέλη καλησπέρα, και με όλο τον σεβασμό που έχω απέναντι σου. Ξέρεις το πόστο.... που έχω στην εργασία μου. Παρακολουθώ με σεβασμό στο τι τραβάς αυτές τις μέρες, και θέλω να σε βοηθήσω με ο,τι τρόπο μπορώ. Μην ντραπείς να μου ζητήσεις βοήθεια όποτε την χρειαστείς και εσύ, αλλά και το φιλαράκι ο ximpatzis. Αν χρειαστείς κάτι από ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚ.& ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΩΝ , πες μου και εγώ με το.... φασουλάκι μου ....θα φροντίσω.
Με εκτίμηση, για οτι έχετε προσφέρει όλοι σας στο AWMN , είναι ό,τι λιγότερο ,αλλά και πολυτιμότερο μπορώ να προσφέρω σε άτομα .. που το αξίζουν.

----------


## Vigor

That's the spirit!  ::

----------


## vangel

Είχα ξεχάσει όλη τη νύχτα τον ΙΕ (εντάξει θα βάλω firefox)  ::  ανοιχτό. Δεν μπόρεσα να κοιμηθώ. Το μόνο που σκέφτηκα είναι ότι τελικά δεν υπάρχει νόημα σε όλη αυτή την υπόθεση καθώς πλέον έχουμε καταντήσει σαν άνθρωποι ο ένας να βρίσκουμε αφορμές για να πατάμε τον άλλον άσχετα αν έχει δίκιο ή αν είναι νόμιμος. Επειδή αυτό ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε σαν άτομο, δεν πρόκειται να κάνω εξώδικα στους συμπολίτες μου. Όσο ανίδεοι και αν είναι. 

Φίλε Senius αυτό που θέλω είναι να γίνει έλεγχος από την ΕΕΤΤ μπροστά σε όλους. Αυτό μόνο. Σε 10 λεπτά θα πάρω τηλ τον φίλο Δαμιανό να συναντηθούμε για το ενημερωτικό υλικό. Εγώ θα τους αναφέρω πάλι να κάνουν καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ για έλεγχο. Αν αρνηθούν θα βάλω τον φιλικό γείτονα να μου κάνει καταγγελία ώστε να έρθει η ΕΕΤΤ ή να στείλω το fax όπως μου είπαν και να κάνω καταγγελία στον εαυτό μου.

Βασικά είμαι πτώμα και χρειάζομαι ύπνο. Αρκετό ύπνο για τη συνέχεια...
Αφού πρώτα συναντηθώ με τον dti.

----------


## CyberFreak

Καλό κουράγιο και σίγουρα θα βρεθεί λύση ! ! !

Μην το βάλεις κάτω !

----------


## ntrits

Καλημέρα.
Φίλε μου όλα αυτά που λες είναι "ηθικώς ανώτερα" αλλά δυστυχώς η πράξη έχει δείξει πώς όσο είσαι καλός σε πατάνε. Μόλις ρίξεις καμιά "σφαλιάρα" και τρίξεις τα δόντια ή και δαγκώσεις ακόμα, όλοι κάθονται καλά και γίνονται φίλοι σου.
Μακάρι να λύνονταν όλα τα προβλήματα με τον δικό σου τρόπο και σκεπτικό. 

Μπράβο που προσπαθείς με αυτόν τον τρόπο, αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου, και να ηρεμήσουν τα πράγματα, μετά από λίγο κάποιος θα βρεθεί πάλι να σε ενοχλήσει.

Παρεπιπτόντως αν χρειαστείς οτιδήποτε (αν και είδα αθρόα προσφορά βοήθειας) το τηλέφωνο μου το έχεις.

----------


## commando

*ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ απο τον Αντιδημαρχο Τρικαλων!!!!*
Συγκεκριμενα ο Κος Παπαστεργιου απαντησε σε ενα mail για να παρουμε αδεια να χρησιμοποιησουμε υλικο για το wifi ΤΡΙΚΑΛΩΝ απο την ιστοσελιδα του(http://www.papastergiou.gr)
"Ναι παιδια χρησιμοποιειστε οτιδηποτε θελετε εννοειται,και αν μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε και με αλλο τροπο να με ενημερωσετε"
Αυτο με χαροποιει ιδιαιτερα και εσενα πιστευω επισης θα εχεις και το τηλεφωνο του σε pm αν τον χρειαστεις, ειναι Ηλεκτρολογος Μηχανικος και βεβαια η γνωμη του θα εχει βαρυτητα εννοειται.Θα εκτυπωσω καποια πραγματα απο εκει για την αστυνομια αν χρειαστουν.

Ο κυριος Παπαστεργιου ειναι
Αντιδήμαρχος Έργων
Αντιπρόεδρος ΔΕΚΑ
Μέλος ΔΣ Πολιτιστικού Οργανισμού
Μέλος ΔΣ Δημοτικού Θεάτρου
Μέλος ΔΣ Κέντρου Κοινωνικής
Παρέμβασης Τρικάλων
Μέλος ΔΣ Πανελληνίου Δικτύου για τη βιώσιμη κινητικότητα και το ποδήλατο
Μέλος ΔΣ Ενεργειακού Κέντρου
Μέλος Νομ. Επιτροπής Τουρισμού.
(to site temporary down μονο το cached απο google φαινεται σημερα αλλα δε πειραζει)

----------


## vangel

Commando ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα. Μόλις μίλησα με τον Κο Παπαστεργίου και είναι ευγενικότατος και πολύ εξυπηρετικός. Μέχρι και το τηλέφωνό του συμφώνησε να χρσιμοποιήσω αν χρειαστεί ο δικηγόρος μου να ενημερωθεί.  ::

----------


## apollonas

Αυτό που με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα είναι ότι είμαστε πραγματικά ενωμένοι και έτσι μπορούμε και ξεπερνάμε το όποιο πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται. 
Μπράβο σε όλους!  
Βαγγέλη κουράγιο! Είμαστε όλοι εδώ.

----------


## panoscnr

> Όλα καλά λοιπόν αν και μου χάλασαν το uptime (51 ημέρες...)


Βαγγέλη έχω το δικό μου με 60+ μέρες πάνω σε ups θες να το φέρω και να συνεχίσεις το uptime σου με λίγο έξτρα ;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Όλα καλά προς το παρόν. Ευτυχώς που δεν φάνηκαν τα παιδιά του ΑWMN γιατί κάθονταν κάποιοι οικοδόμοι κάτω στην είσοδο και τους πέρασαν για μπράβους. Η εξέλιξη της συζήτησης ήταν ομαλή, ανεβήκαμε επάνω, τους είπα τα σχετικά, μου έκαναν ερωτήσεις οι ψυχραιμότεροι, με άφησαν να τους απαντήσω, με ρώτησαν αν διακινώ πορνογραφικό υλικό (!) και είπα όχι, με ρώτησαν αν θα μπορούσα να διακινήσω παράνομο υλικό ή να έχω κέρδος με την εγκατάσταση και τους είπα ότι δεν το κάνω και ότι ο σύλλογος δεν επιτρέπει την χρηματική αμοιβή στις υπηρεσίες του ΑWMN. Με ρώτησαν αν ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω τον κόμβο για παράνομη χρήση θα μπορούσα να το κάνω; Τους απάντησα ότι κ αυτοί μπορεί να έχουν ένα γρήγορο αυτοκίνητο αλλά δεν το χρησιμοποιούν για να παίρνουν παραμάζωμα τους αθώους πολίτες. Επίσης για την εκπομπή τους είπα ότι είναι πολύ χαμηλή σε σχέση με τα κινητά και ότι οι ίδιοι "εκπέμπουν περισσότερο" από τις κεραίες μου σαν σύνολο. Ο αδερφός του πρώην δικηγόρου μου με ρώτησε τι δουλειά κάνω, του απάντησα τεχνικός υπολογιστών και συναρμολογήσεις, με ρώτησε αν έχω άδεια κ δεν του απάντησα. 

Μετά καθώς κοιτάζαμε τους ιστούς μου είπε ότι η πολεοδομία τους βρήκε παράνομους (!) (ενώ δεν έχει γίνει έλεγχος. Του εξήγησα μπροστά σε όλους ότι είναι μονοσωλήνιοι και ότι το ύψος πάνω από το ταρατσάκι δεν ξεπερνάει τα 4 μέτρα. Επέμενε και του είπα να την ξανακαλέσουμε, να τους ρωτήσει αν έχω άδεια τεχνικού Η/Υ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου να τους 
προτείνω να κάνουν έλεγχο σε όλα τα διαμερίσματα για γκρεμισμένους τοίχους και ανοιγμένα σαλόνια επειδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει σεισμός και να πέσουν στο κεφάλι μου καθώς μένω στο ισόγειο. Όσοι είχαν παρατυπίες πολεοδομίας είπαν ότι δεν τους ενδιαφέρει τι επάγγελμα κάνω και αν έχω κάνει έναρξη  ::  

Bρέθηκε φοιτητής ο οποίος τους ανέφερε ότι ο μόνος φορέας για έλεγχο είναι η ΕΕΤΤ και να κάνουν καταγγελία, μάζεψαν υπογραφές όταν ήρθε ο κεραιάς κινητής, τους είπα ότι αν ανέβουν και διακόψουν τις παροχή θα υπάχει νόμιμη διαδικασία με αποζημίωση, έκαναν να ανέβουν και αμέσως κάλεσα την αστυνομία και πήρα τον δικηγόρο ο οποίος μου είπε να κάνω μήνυση και η αστυνομία έφυγε, τους ενημέρωσα για τη μήνυση (για φθορά ξένης ιδιοκτησίας και κράτηση των υπευθύνων με την αυτόφορη διαδικασία). Ένας ιδιοκτήτης είπε ότι έχει κάνει καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και επίσης στον Δημόκριτο. Επίσης είπε ότι εκπέμπω με μεγάλη ισχύ και πιάνω όλο το λεκανοπέδιο κάτι το οποίο αρνήθηκα. Στο τέλος o φοιτητής ένοικος είπε: Δεν τα αφήνουμε αυτά να μας βάλει internet σε όλους και να παίζουμε κανένα παιχνιδάκι; Ζήτησαν να δουν τα χαρτιά και αρνήθηκα όπως μου είπε ο δικηγόρος απλά τους είπα ότι υπάρχουν,ανέφερα την προσφορά του AWMN (σύνταγμα,χαμόγελο του παιδιού,ασύρματο γιατρό αλλά ξέχασα τα ασύρματα δύκτια στα σχολεία  ::  ) και έδωσα το τηλέφωνο να τον πάρουν οι ίδιοι. Πιστεύω ότι θα με ξαναενοχλήσουν αλλά δεν θα πρέπει να τους μιλήσω ή να απαντήσω σε τίποτα όπως έκανα σήμερα.. Αυτά αν ξέχασα κάτι ας το συμπληρώσει ο panoscnr ο οποίος ήταν μάρτυρας και τον πήρα να έρθει μόλις έκαναν κίνηση να πάνε στο ασανσέρ κ να κόψουν την παροχή..  ::  Ο κόμβος λειτουργεί κανονικά και η συνελεύση τελείωσε γύρω στις 23:20.

----------


## commando

Mπραβο man αντε πηγαινε για υπνο τωρα, αρκετα ξενυχτησες περιμενα να τελειωσεις και σε pingara συνεχεια οποτε δεν ανησυχησα καταλαβα οτι εληξαν ολα καλα.Mε την μετριοπαθεια που εδειξες νικησες κ μαλλον ας πουμε ολοι νικησαμε κατα καποιο τροπο.
Μας ενημερωσε ο DTI πως ο δικηγορος ειπε να μην παρευρεθουμε κ ευτυχως δεν χρειαστηκε,κριμα τη βαλιστρα κ το stunt gun που ειχαμε φερει  ::   ::   ::  .
Ο τολμων νικα,εισαι κομαντο.

----------


## socrates

Πράγματι πολύ καλά νέα... αν και προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω το κόλλημα που έχουν μερικοί. Δεν είναι μόνο η δαιμονοποίηση των κεραιών αλλά και το κόμπλεξ του μέσου ελληνάρα που θεωρεί ότι έχει εξουσία στα πάντα γύρω του, είτε είναι στο δρόμο με το αμάξι είτε στην ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας.

Ούτε καν να κάνει τον κόπο να ακούσει την λογική και με σαθρά επιχειρήματα τα οποία αλλάζουν σαν τις γραβάτες του Χατζηνικολάου να προσπαθεί να σε πείσει για το αντίθετο, καταλήγοντας στο αμύητο... *γιατί έτσι γουστάρω*  ::

----------


## panoscnr

> βρέθηκε φοιτητής ο οποίος τους ανέφερε ότι ο μόνος φορέας για έλεγχο είναι η ΕΕΤΤ


Τόσο καιρό τους το λες ... αλλά χαζοί είναι να τη φωνάξουν ; ..... να έχεις μετά και επίσημα χαρτί οτι ΔΕΝ είσαι παράνομος !!  :: 



> Ένας ιδιοκτήτης είπε ότι έχει κάνει καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και επίσης στον Δημόκριτο. Επίσης είπε ότι εκπέμπω με μεγάλη ισχύ και πιάνω όλο το λεκανοπέδιο κάτι το οποίο αρνήθηκα


Όλο λόγια είναι και καθόλου πράξεις  ::   ::  



> Στο τέλος o φοιτητής ένοικος είπε: Δεν τα αφήνουμε αυτά να μας βάλει internet σε όλους και να παίζουμε κανένα παιχνιδάκι;


Αφασία ο τύπος από αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν τίποτα .. έχουν ακούσει κομπιουτεράδες να μιλάνε και κάνει μετά τις συνήθεις χαζούλες ερωτήσεις για κάρτες οθόνες σκληρούς...... κατά τα άλλα συμπαθέστατος



> Πιστεύω ότι θα με ξαναενοχλήσουν


Κακό αυτό αλλά δυστυχώς κι εγώ το ίδιο πιστεύω ... τουλάχιστον μέχρι να τους ενημερώσει "ο δικηγόρος τους" οτι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι και ΦΥΣΙΚΑ οτι πρόκειται για μια νόμιμη κατασκευή



> Αυτά αν ξέχασα κάτι ας το συμπληρώσει ο panoscnr *ο οποίος ήταν μάρτυρας* και τον πήρα να έρθει μόλις έκαναν κίνηση να πάνε στο ασανσέρ κ να κόψουν την παροχή


Αυτό έλειπε να αφήσω ανυπεράσπιστο τον μοναδικό κόμβο που μου δίνει πρόσβαση στο AWMN πως θα παίζω COD2 ως πάτερ μετά εεεεεεεεε φανταστικέ γείτονα !!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  (σλουρπ σλουρπ γλείψιμο κάνω ...... πειράζει ;;;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## jpeppas

Μήπως πρέπει να βάλεις μια καμερούλα να κοιτάει από τις κεραίες σου προς τα κάτω και να γράφει στο PC σου?

Ετσι μπορεί να τσιμπήσεις κανέναν έξυπνο που θα πάει να κόψει καλώδια και να τον έχεις στο χέρι.

----------


## vangel

Φίλε Δημήτρη δεν χρειάζονται κάμερες. Εξάλλου είναι εξωτερικός χώρος και θέλει άδεια από την αστυνομία. Δεν χρειάζεται να καταγραφεί τίποτα διότι:

1. Αν κόψουν το ρεύμα θα πέσει το ρελεδάκι στο σπίτι.
2. Αν πειράξουν το πιάτα θα το δω από το winbox και τα σήματα των links.
3. Αν αφαιρέσουν τα καλώδια utp που κατεβαίνουν στο σπίτι, το switch και το pap θα σταματήσουν να αναβοσβήνουν επειδή δεν θα υπάρχουν μεταφορές δεδομένων. 

Οπότε όλα under control από το σπίτι  ::   :: 

Επίσης όρισαν στη συνέλευση 3 άτομα ονομαστικά ως υπεύθυνους οι οποίοι όπως ανέφεραν θα είναι αυτοί που θα κάνουν ενέργειες διακοπής παροχής αν χρειαστεί.

----------


## vangel

Το routerάκι αυτή τη στιγμή κρατείται κλειδωμένο στο κοινόχρηστο δώμα της ταράτσας. Έβαλε ο Διαχειριστής λουκέτο μέχρι να "κατέβουν" όπως είπε. Αρνήθηκε να μου δώσει κλειδί...

Σήμερα αναμένεται έλεγχος από πολεοδομία (όπως μου είπε μόλις τον πήρα και του ζήτησα κλειδί για το λουκέτο που έβαλε) και αύριο θα γίνουν οι ενέργειες για Εισαγγελική Παραγγελία κατά του Διαχειριστή που αν δεν σταματήσει να κάνει παρακράτηση της περιουσίας μου και να απαγορεύει παράνομα την συντήρηση της καθώς και την πρόσβασή μου στον κοινόχρηστο αυτό χώρο γράφοντας στα ^%%# του τα δικαιώματά μου ως ιδιοκτήτη, δεν θα έχω άλλη επιλογή εκτός από τις μηνύσεις... Ο τρίτος γύρος άρχισε... 

Ο δικηγόρος μετά από επικοινωνία που είχαμε το πρωί, με συμβούλεψε να περιμένω και σήμερα, μήπως και γίνει ο έλεγχος από την πολεοδομία. Αναμένω και έλεγχο από την ΕΕΤΤ καθώς έχω στείλει fax από την Πέμπτη.

----------


## PIT

Να σου κανω γνωστο οτι απο δωμα της πολυκατοικιας πρεπει να εχουν ολοι οι ενοικοι της κλειδι. Πες του οτι ειναι παρανομο αυτο που κανει, και αν Θεος φυλαξει παρει φωτια η πολυκατοικια και χριαστει να βγειτε απο την ταρατσα και ειναι κλειδωμενη, καταλαβαινεις τι θα γινει... 

Φιλε vangel σου ευχομαι καλο κουραγιο τι αλλο να πω  ::  

Α και κατι αλλο : "Παλι με καιρους δικα μας θα 'ναι"  ::

----------


## vangel

H ταράτσα είναι προσβάσιμη και σε εμένα. Το δωμάτιο που είναι το routerάκι είναι προσβάσιμο στον σερίφη/δικαστή "εγώ είμαι ο νόμος" διαχειριστή μόνο....

Σε αναφορά μου προς το διαχειριστή για πυρκαγιά στο δώμα ή βλάβη του router ή συντήρηση μου απάντησε: "Δεν με ενδιαφέρει." 

και το παιχνιδάκι του ποντικού με τη γάτα καλά κρατεί...

----------


## Vigor

Να εκστομίσω και εγώ τώρα την πικρή αλήθεια, η δημιουργία τόσων πολλών οπών, μιας για κάθε ενός Aircom καλωδίου - και όχι το άνοιγμα μιας ενιαίας μεγάλης και η τοποθέτηση ενός πλαστικού σωλήνα Φ5cm μέσα από τον οποίο θα μπορούσαν κοινά να περάσουν όλα τα RF/UTP καλώδια - "χτυπάει" λίγο άσχημα στο μάτι του οιοδήποτε αισθητικά ευαίσθητου...  ::

----------


## dti

Σε μια παμπάλαιη πολυκατοικία με σκουριασμένες κεραίες στην ταράτσα, η αισθητική στο εσωτερικό του δώματος είναι το λιγότερο...
Βαγγέλη κάλεσε την αστυνομία και εξήγησε τί έχει συμβεί... Πάρε κι ένα τηλέφωνο στην Πυροσβεστική και ενημέρωσέ τους... να δούμε τί θα σου πουν...

----------


## commando

Γραψε και με μαρκαδορο εξω απο την πορτα στο δωμα you will fart my balls...in greek.

----------


## dti

Εναλλακτικά, "άνακύκλωσε" το λουκέτο με κάποιο άλλο ολόϊδιο...
Και συνέχιζε απτόητος να πρήζεις τον διαχειριστή... ::  
Σιγά μην φανταστεί οτι το λουκέτο έχει άλλη κλειδαριά πλέον... ::  
Όταν το ανακαλύψει, κάνε τον τρελό...  ::  
Στο μεταξύ φρόντισε να μετακομίσεις router και καλώδια σε άλλο ανοιχτό χώρο...

----------


## vangel

O κόμβος θα παραμείνει down μέχρι να περαστεί καινούργια παροχή με ρολόι αποκλειστικά για το pc. 

Σήμερα καλέστηκε η ΔΕΗ και χωρίς ενημέρωση μου έκοψαν το ρεύμα από το σπίτι και την "παράνομη προέκταση". Την αστυνομία την κάλεσα αλλά δεν μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα και μου είπε να απευθυνθώ στη ΔΕΗ. Πήγα στην ΔΕΗ Κεραμικού και εξήγησα τι έχει γίνει. Μου είπαν ότι το καλώδιο ήταν παράνομο και δεν είχα δηλωμένη την "κεραία κινητής" (ήταν 80% μιλημένοι από τον ηλεκτρολόγο-διαχειριστή). Τους εξήγησα ήρεμα τι κεραίες είναι και ότι το μόνο που τροφοδοτείται είναι ένα pc με 200W τροφοδοτικό από την πρίζα της κουζίνας μου. Είπα ότι ο διαχειριστής είχε ενημερωθεί και ο ίδιος μου έβαλε το ρολόι, μετά το έκοψε και μου είπε να πάρω ρεύμα από το σπίτι μου και ότι έχω πληρώσει το ποσό που έχω καταναλώσει.

Τους ρώτησα τι πρέπει να γίνει για να είναι νόμιμο και να μην έχω προστριβές με τους ενοίκους. Μου είπαν να κάνω αίτηση για νέα παροχή και να αναφέρω το "μηχάνημα" που θέλω να τροφοδοτηθεί. Αν ξαναδώσω ρεύμα μόνος μου, είπαν ότι αν περάσουν 8 ημέρες, θα μου κόψουν και την παροχή στο διαμέρισμα. 

Τους εξήγησα για τις κεραίες ότι δεν χρειάζεται άδεια και όταν με ρώτησαν αν έχω οικονομικό όφελος το αρνήθηκα. Επίσης ανέφερα ότι περιμένω έλεγχο από την ΕΕΤΤ και ότι χωρίς ρεύμα δεν μπορεί να γίνει έλεγχος και να αποδείξω ότι όλα είναι νόμιμα στους υπόλοιπους ενοίκους. 

Οπότε θα περιμένω μέχρι να με πάρουν τηλ για την καινούργια παροχή ώστε να μην έχω προστριβές τουλάχιστον για το ρεύμα σε πρώτη φάση. Με το που θα γίνει αυτό θα ξανακαλέσω την ΕΕΤΤ ώστε να γίνει ο έλεγχος και να έχω (αν είναι όλα νόμιμα) ένα χαρτί που θα το αναφέρει.

Σε τρίτη φάση θα περιμένω την πολεοδομία... Το δώμα παραμένει κλειδωμένο και σήμερα που πήρα τον διαχειριστή να μου ανοίξει για να δω μόνο την κατάσταση του router το αρνήθηκε λέγοντας μου ότι είναι παράνομο. 

Πιστεύω μέχρι την Τρίτη να έχει λυθεί το θέμα της παροχής από την ΔΕΗ.

Κάνω υπομονή ώστε να γίνουν όλα με τη σειρά. Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα προβώ σε μήνυση είναι για τυχόν καταστροφή της εγκατάστασης. 


P.S: Έχασα τον τρίτο γύρο αλλά θα υπάρξουν κ άλλοι και πιστεύω να δικαιωθώ. Δαμιανέ θα τηλεφωνηθούμε να σου δώσω και το υλικό. Το έχω βάλει σε έναν ωραίο μπλε SKAAG φάκελο  :: . Εύχομαι να μην χρειαστεί σε κανέναν.


Α ξέχασα!!!!  ::  dial up rulez!!!  ::

----------


## Vigor

::   ::

----------


## commando

Τι φασιστας ειναι αυτος ρε ημαρτον!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Βαγγέλη είμαι της γνώμης οτι ΔΕΝ πρέπει σε καμία περίπτωση να βάλεις άλλο ρολόϊ, ξεχωριστό για το pc σου! Αυτό ισχύει σε περιπτώσεις που γίνεται εγκατάσταση σταθμού βάσης κινητής τηλεφωνίας, διαφημιστικής πινακίδας, και όποιας άλλης εγκατάστασης από την οποία προκύπτει όφελος / ή οικονομική εκμετάλλευση. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δικαιούσαι να έχεις τροφοδοσία του router σου, όπως δικαιούσαι να έχεις ρεύμα για τον ηλιακό σου θερμοσίφωνα στην ταράτσα, κλπ.

Εξέτασε και την περίπτωση που σου είχα ξαναπεί: 2 τοροειδείς μετασχηματιστές 220 σε 42V και 43 V σε 220V, για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια και πολύ πιο διακριτική εγκατάσταση (π.χ. σαν να ήταν καλώδιο κεραίας τηλεόρασης).

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν σε συμφέρει όχι μόνο οικονομικά να βάλεις άλλο ρολόϊ, διπλά πάγια, διπλή εισφορά ΕΡΤ, ίσως και διπλά δημοτικά τέλη...  ::  αλλά κυρίως να μην περάσει αυτή η απαίτηση της ΔΕΗ...

Κάνε εξώδικο στη ΔΕΗ και αν σου κόψουν το ρεύμα, κάλεσε κανάλια κλπ.
Ακόμη και το site μας μπορεί να προβάλει την αυθαιρεσία της ΔΕΗ και να την δυσφημίσει όσο της χρειάζεται.

Αρκετοί υπάλληλοι και στελέχη της ΔΕΗ είναι κομβούχοι στο δίκτυό μας. Θα σου στείλω με pm κάποια nicknames και πιστεύω ότι τα παιδιά θα σε βοηθήσουν αν κι εφόσον μπορούν.

Τέλος, αν υπήρχε Δ.Σ. στο Σύλλογο που να τιμά το ρόλο του, θα καταλάβαινε ότι μπαίνουμε σε άσχημο λούκι αν αυτό το περιστατικό αποτελέσει "δεδικασμένο" από την πλευρά της ΔΕΗ (η οποία θέλει ν΄αυξήσει τα κέρδη της ...) και θα ενεργούσε με κάποιο δικηγόρο ΑΜΕΣΑ!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Πω πω περιπέτειες !!!  ::  

Εύχομαι καλό κουράγιο, καλή δύναμη και νικητής.  :: 

Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει και να γίνεται με όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις όλων των παιδιών 
που αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοια προβλήματα.
Αύριο ίσως έχουμε εμείς σειρά....  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

παρε με τηλεφωνο να δω τη μπορω να κανω αν δεν εχεις κανει καμια ματσακονια θα το λυσουμε το προβλημα
6932275453

----------


## panoscnr

Εγώ αυτό που είχα πει στον Βαγγέλη ήταν να περάσουμε το καλώδιο μέσα από σωλήνα νερού για να είναι ασφαλή το καλώδιο και οι ένοικοι για τυχόν παραβίαση του καλωδίου και "κίνδυνο" αυτών από βλακώδη αμέλεια.


@dti η μεγάλη μου απορία για το καινούριο ρολόι της ΔΕΗ είναι "τα άλλα έμμεσα "Δήμος Αθηναίων " πάνε βάση τετραγωνικών στον Βαγγέλη τί θα βάλουν ως τετραγωνικά το δωματιάκι ή το μέγεθος του pc ; "  ::   :: 




@katsaros_m δλδ πόσες φορές θα πρέπει να το πει οτι είναι καρανόμιμη η εγκατάσταση του ; ..... Να σας ανεβάσουμε όλες τις φωτό με αναγραφόμενες λεπτομέρειες για να μην υπάρχουν κι εδώ μέσα οι απορίες αυτές σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση ; .... χωρίς καμμία κακία απέναντί σου απλά αγανάκτηση για το συμβάν.
Φιλικά, Πάνος

----------


## dti

Ας επικοινωνήσει ο Βαγγέλης στο παραπάνω τηλέφωνο για να πάρει οδηγίες τί πρέπει να κάνει ακριβώς. Μίλησα με τον katsaros_m πριν λίγο...

----------


## papashark

> Σήμερα καλέστηκε η ΔΕΗ και χωρίς ενημέρωση* μου έκοψαν το ρεύμα από το σπίτι* και την "παράνομη προέκταση". Την αστυνομία την κάλεσα αλλά δεν μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα και μου είπε να απευθυνθώ στη ΔΕΗ. Πήγα στην ΔΕΗ Κεραμικού και εξήγησα τι έχει γίνει. Μου είπαν ότι το καλώδιο ήταν παράνομο και δεν είχα δηλωμένη την "κεραία κινητής" (ήταν 80% μιλημένοι από τον ηλεκτρολόγο-διαχειριστή).


1) Αναφορά στην ΔΕΗ
2) Αναφορά στην Γενική Γραμματεία καταναλωτή (αν την κάνεις αύριο το πρωί, αύριο το μεσημέρι θα έχουν μιλήσει στην ΔΕΗ)
3) Αναφορά στον συνήγορο του Πολίτη
4) Εξώδικη δήλωση προς την ΔΕΗ
5) Αφού τα κάνεις όλα και φτάσει το μεσημέρι το εξώδικο στον δντη της ΔΕΗ Κεραμικού, πες του ότι θα τους κάνεις και μήνυση εάν δεν έχεις ρεύμα μέχρι την Παρασκευή το μεσημέρι (θα το έχεις γράψει και στο εξώδικο).

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, υπάρχει εκτός από διαδικασία για το πως θα σου κόψει η ΔΕΗ το ρεύμα, αλλά και δεδικασμένο για παραβίαση της διαδικασίας.

Να πας στον Δντη της ΔΕΗ Κεραμικού, και να του πεις στα ίσια ότι δεν θα δεχτείς οι φίλοι του Διαχειριστή να κάνουν κουμάντο σε δημόσια επιχείρηση, και ότι θα τα κάνεις όλα λίμπα, θα πας στα κανάλια, θα τους κυνηγήσεις για κατάχρηση εξουσίας, και δεν συμμαζεύεται. Να τονίσεις ότι εσύ δεν έχει κεραία κινητής και ότι η ΔΕΗ δεν έχει καμία αρμοδιότητα να αποφασίζει τι κεραία έχεις και να στην κόψει.

Τέλος υπάρχει ο εισαγγελέας υπηρεσίας, όπου δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι ωραία που στρώνει καταστάσεις με μερικά τηλέφωνα.....

----------


## azisi

> Εγώ αυτό που είχα πει στον Βαγγέλη ήταν να περάσουμε το καλώδιο μέσα από σωλήνα νερού για να είναι ασφαλή το καλώδιο και οι ένοικοι για τυχόν παραβίαση του καλωδίου και "κίνδυνο" αυτών από βλακώδη αμέλεια.
> 
> @katsaros_m δλδ πόσες φορές θα πρέπει να το πει οτι είναι καρανόμιμη η εγκατάσταση του ; ..... Να σας ανεβάσουμε όλες τις φωτό με αναγραφόμενες λεπτομέρειες για να μην υπάρχουν κι εδώ μέσα οι απορίες αυτές σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση ; .... χωρίς καμμία κακία απέναντί σου απλά αγανάκτηση για το συμβάν.
> Φιλικά, Πάνος


Είσαι σίγουρος πως η ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση σε εξωτερικό χώρο είναι νόμιμη; Τυπικά, έχω την εντύπωση πως χρειάζεται έγκριση από ηλεκτρολόγο, επέκταση της άδειας ή κάτι αντίστοιχο.

Ένα περιστατικό πριν αρκετό καιρό, το οποίο παίχτηκε και στις ειδήσεις: 
Κάποιος ταβερνιάρης είχε κρεμάσει μερικές απλές λάμπες, ώστε να φωτίζεται η αυλή του μαγαζιού του και το βράδυ. Μετά από καιρό το καλώδιο είχε φθάρει, το πιάνει ένα παιδάκι που έπαιζε εκεί κοντά και πεθαίνει...

----------


## apollonas

Έλεος πιά μ'αυτούς τους @#$%κες! Άλλαξαν οι νόμοι και δεν τους πήραμε χαμπάρι??? 
Απο πότε χρειάζεται παροχή και μετρητής για να τροφοδοτήσουμε τον router??? 
 ::  
Άντε να δούμε τι άλλο θ'ακούσουμε!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panoscnr
> 
> Εγώ αυτό που είχα πει στον Βαγγέλη ήταν να περάσουμε το καλώδιο μέσα από σωλήνα νερού για να είναι ασφαλή το καλώδιο και οι ένοικοι για τυχόν παραβίαση του καλωδίου και "κίνδυνο" αυτών από βλακώδη αμέλεια.
> 
> @katsaros_m δλδ πόσες φορές θα πρέπει να το πει οτι είναι καρανόμιμη η εγκατάσταση του ; ..... Να σας ανεβάσουμε όλες τις φωτό με αναγραφόμενες λεπτομέρειες για να μην υπάρχουν κι εδώ μέσα οι απορίες αυτές σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση ; .... χωρίς καμμία κακία απέναντί σου απλά αγανάκτηση για το συμβάν.
> Φιλικά, Πάνος
> 
> 
> Είσαι σίγουρος πως η ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση σε εξωτερικό χώρο είναι νόμιμη; Τυπικά, έχω την εντύπωση πως χρειάζεται έγκριση από ηλεκτρολόγο, επέκταση της άδειας ή κάτι αντίστοιχο.
> ...


Ακόμα και αν το καλώδιο δεν ήταν νόμιμο, δεν νομίζω ότι έρχονται και σου κόβουν το ρεύμα έτσι απλά....

Και εδώ δεν του το κόψανε γιατί είχε καλώδιο έξω, αλλά γιατί τροφοδοτούσε κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας που υπάρχει ειδική διαδικασία και κανονισμός....

Από ότι θυμάμαι υπάρχουν μέλη που έχουν δικαίωμα να φτιάχνουν ηλεκτρολογικές μελέτες, ας μας απαντήσει κάποιος υπεύθυνα με παραπομπή στους σχετικούς κανονισμούς τι ισχύει και τι πρέπει να κάνουμε, για να μην λέμε ο καθένας το μακρύ του και το κοντό του...

----------


## azisi

> Ακόμα και αν το καλώδιο δεν ήταν νόμιμο, δεν νομίζω ότι έρχονται και σου κόβουν το ρεύμα έτσι απλά....
> 
> Και εδώ δεν του το κόψανε γιατί είχε καλώδιο έξω, αλλά γιατί τροφοδοτούσε κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας που υπάρχει ειδική διαδικασία και κανονισμός....
> 
> Από ότι θυμάμαι υπάρχουν μέλη που έχουν δικαίωμα να φτιάχνουν ηλεκτρολογικές μελέτες, ας μας απαντήσει κάποιος υπεύθυνα με παραπομπή στους σχετικούς κανονισμούς τι ισχύει και τι πρέπει να κάνουμε, για να μην λέμε ο καθένας το μακρύ του και το κοντό του...


Έχεις δίκιο, και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει, για αυτό και ρώτησα. Πάντως μου φαίνεται περίεργο που η ΔΕΗ έρχεται με μια καταγγελία και ερήμην σου κόβει το ρεύμα, ενώ έχει κάνει και διάγνωση για κεραίες κινητής μόνη της, λες και είναι αρμόδια. Το μόνο που θεωρώ λογικό ή έστω νομότυπο εάν θέλετε, είναι να ελέγξει τις ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις, αλλά και πάλι διακοπή ρεύματος για ένα extra καλώδιο 3x1.5, που φαντάζομαι έχεις βάλει ?

----------


## apollonas

> Είσαι σίγουρος πως η ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση σε εξωτερικό χώρο είναι νόμιμη; Τυπικά, έχω την εντύπωση πως χρειάζεται έγκριση από ηλεκτρολόγο, επέκταση της άδειας ή κάτι αντίστοιχο. 
> 
> Ένα περιστατικό πριν αρκετό καιρό, το οποίο παίχτηκε και στις ειδήσεις: 
> Κάποιος ταβερνιάρης είχε κρεμάσει μερικές απλές λάμπες, ώστε να φωτίζεται η αυλή του μαγαζιού του και το βράδυ. Μετά από καιρό το καλώδιο είχε φθάρει, το πιάνει ένα παιδάκι που έπαιζε εκεί κοντά και πεθαίνει...


Αυτό μπορεί να ισχύει σε πλατείες, αυλές καταστημάτων κτλ. 
Δεν πιστεύω να ισχύει στην ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας, πάνω στο πλυσταριό. Μ'αυτό το σκεπτικό δεν θα έπρεπε να υπήρχαν 220V σε κανέναν ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα όπως ανέφερε προηγουμένως και ο Δαμιανός. 
Ακόμα και λάθος να είναι αυτό δεν επιτρέπεται έτσι ξερά να σου κόψει το ρεύμα και μάλιστα και απ'το διαμέρισμα όπως λέει και ο Πάνος. 
Μπορεί να το θέσει ως παρατήρηση, να βάλουμε τους μετασχηματιστές και να έρθει για έλεγχο. 
Λίαν επιεικώς ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ!  ::

----------


## argi

Εξέτασε και την περίπτωση για ένα wrap/rb που παίζει με POE και θα σε βοηθήσει να κρατηθείς ζωντανός στο hobby σου απο το απλό και ταπεινό καλώδιο δικτύου... 

Και άσε τους άλλους να ψάχνουν καλώδιο ΔΕΗ μετά... 

Όσο για τα λοιπά, μου φαίνεται απίστευτο αυτό που συνέβει... Εδω θυμάμαι στην περίπτωση του Dti δεν ήρθε η ΔΕΗ να κόψει το ρευμα και ήταν πραγματικά κεραία κινητής και ήρθαν σε εσένα???

Απίστευτο μου φαίνεται... Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να ζητησεις με αίτημα σου ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ (αρ.πρωτοκόλου, υπογραφές κλπ) αναφορικά με το συμβάν απο την ΔΕΗ καθώς και τους όρους της σύμβασης που διέπουν την ΄σχέση ΔΕΗ καταναλωτη και ειδικότερα το κομματι που αναφερει την λύση της...

Και άμεσα για τον συνήγορο του πολίτη που είναι κατ εξοχήν αρμόδιος για τις επιχειρήσεις κοινής ωφελείας μεταξύ άλλων...

@rg!

----------


## jpeppas

> Εξέτασε και την περίπτωση που σου είχα ξαναπεί: 2 τοροειδείς μετασχηματιστές 220 σε 42V και 43 V σε 220V, για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια και πολύ πιο διακριτική εγκατάσταση (π.χ. σαν να ήταν καλώδιο κεραίας τηλεόρασης).


Τελικά αυτοί οι ριμάδες οι μετασχηματιστές χρειάζονται? Όλος ο κόσμος που έχει ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες με παροχή ρεύματος από το διαμέρισμά τους, γιατί δεν χρειάζονται άδεια από την ΔΕΗ? 

Μπορεί αυτοί που κάνουν την εγκατάσταση του ηλιακού έχουν ηλεκτρολόγο στο συνεργείο τους αλλά δεν ξέρω να παραδίνουν κάποιο "χαρτί" κατά την εγκατάσταση.

----------


## nvak

Με το ρεύμα του διαμερίσματος μπορείς να τροφοδοτήσεις την αποθήκη σου στο υπόγειο, τον ηλιακό στην ταράτσα σου, τον ενισχυτή της TV, το αυτόματο πότισμα, την γκαραζόπορτα και ότι άλλο θέλεις .... 
Απλά για να είσαι νόμιμος, υπέβαλλε στην ΔΕΗ το τυποποιημένο χαρτί επανελέγχου της εσωτερικής εγκατάστασής σου, απο αδειούχο ηλεκτρολόγο, όπου θα φαίνεται στο σκίτσο του, η γραμμή του PC.

----------


## sotiris

Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι η δήλωση (τυπική) της αλλαγής ηλεκτρολογικής εγκατάστασης από αδειούχο ηλεκτρολόγο εγκαταστάτη ή από οποιονδήποτε ηλεκτρολόγο μηχανολόγο μηχανικό.

Είναι εκείνο το χαρτί με το μιλλιμετρέ μπροστά που σκιτσάρει ο ηλεκτρολόγος την εγκατάσταση και έχεις σίγουρα ένα τέτοιο από την πρώτη ηλεκτροδότηση του σπιτιού.
Με βάση εκείνο το πρώτο θα φτιαχτεί ένα δεύτερο (τροποποιησης/επέκτασης) που θα δείχνει την όδευση και το φορτίο, θα καταταθεί στην ΔΕΗ και αυτό είναι.

Η ΔΕΗ δεν μπορεί να πει όχι ή να το αρνηθεί, από την στιγμή που θα υπάρχει σφραγίδα και υπογραφή του ηλεκτρολόγου, αυτός έχει και την ευθύνη της εγκατάστασης.

----------


## vangel

up again. Χίλια ευχαριστώ στον Κatsaros_m. Κατάφερε να κάνει μέλος του συλλόγου τον δικηγόρο μου.  ::  ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!!!  ::  Ότι προσπαθούσα τόσο καιρό το κατάφερε σε 15 λεπτά. !!!!! 

Καλό θα ήταν (με το μάθημα που πήρα σήμερα) να μην ακούμε παπα#*&ογίες από άτομα που δεν γνωρίζουν το θέμα και να συμβουλευόμαστε άτομα που είναι γνώστες του αντικειμένου. Εγώ αυτό έκανα σήμερα. Ο σύλλογος και κάθε μέλος του γνωρίζοντας τις απαραίτητες διαδικασίες μπορεί να μας συμβουλέψει για τα θέματα του AWMN και να μας βγάλει από την δύσκολη θέση. Και κατάλαβα ότι ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά για τα μέλη του.

Χίλια ευχαριστώ σε όλους όσους μου προσέφεραν την πολύτιμη βοήθειά τους.  ::  

P.S: Είχα αγανακτήσει τόσο πολύ ώστε για να τελειώσει το μαρτύριο, να έφτανα στο σημείο να τα ξηλώσω όλα. Όμως ευτυχώς υπάρχουν άτομα με 
εμπειρία και γνώσεις που το παραπάνω δεν χρειάστηκε να γίνει και τους είμαι ευγνώμων.

----------


## commando

katsaros for President!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ρωτησα τον φιλο μου στη ΔΕΗ και ειπε οτι ειναι απλα φασιστικα αντισυνταγματικο αν πληρωνεις κανονικα να σου κοψουν το ρευμα παρα μονο με πολεοδομικη- εισαγγελικη εντολη.  ::   ::   ::  
Θα πρεπει να ακολουθησουμε και το 2ο βημα που ειχε ειπωθει να πιασουμε ενα δυο δημοσιογραφους και να σταλουν δελτια τυπου να μαθουν ολοι το AWMN καπως για να μην μπλεκουμε με ανεγκεφαλους στο μελλον.
Πρεπει να γινει χθες....  ::   :: 



> P.S: Είχα αγανακτήσει τόσο πολύ ώστε για να τελειώσει το μαρτύριο, να έφτανα στο σημείο να τα ξηλώσω όλα. Όμως ευτυχώς υπάρχουν άτομα με 
> εμπειρία και γνώσεις που το παραπάνω δεν χρειάστηκε να γίνει και τους είμαι ευγνώμων.


ναι καλα ενας ανεγκεφαλος σκοτωσε 5 ατομα να απαγορευσουμε το κυνηγι τα μονοβολα κλπ κλπ.
Δεν θα μπορουσες να τα κατεβασεις ευκολα τα λινκ σου ανηκουν σε ολο το AWMN.
@διαχειριστη ΑΤΤΙΚΑ αν ποτε εσυ η τα παιδια κ τα εγγονια σου δουν αυτο το Thread ,θελω να τα συλλυπηθω που σε ειχανε συγγενη.

----------


## azisi

> Καλό θα ήταν (με το μάθημα που πήρα σήμερα) να μην ακούμε παπα#*&ογίες από άτομα που δεν γνωρίζουν το θέμα και να συμβουλευόμαστε άτομα που είναι γνώστες του αντικειμένου. Εγώ αυτό έκανα σήμερα. Ο σύλλογος και κάθε μέλος του γνωρίζοντας τις απαραίτητες διαδικασίες μπορεί να μας συμβουλέψει για τα θέματα του AWMN και να μας βγάλει από την δύσκολη θέση. Και κατάλαβα ότι ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά για τα μέλη του.


Για να μαθαίνουμε και οι υπόλοιποι, τελικά πως κατάφερες να ξεπεράσεις και αυτό τον σκόπελο;

----------


## katsaros_m

μια και ο φιλος μας ο δικηγορος σου ενδιαφερεται για link δεν πας να στησεις δυο λινκ στο μαρουσι και στην 3 σεπτεμβριου απο δυο πιατακια και μια omni σε καθε σημειο γιατι αυτο θα ηταν αρκετα χρησιμο και για το δικτυο

εργα οχι λογια

και τα ευχαριστω στο νομικο εκπροσωπο του δικτυου ειναι περιττα  ::  
αλλωστε τα εχει οικονομισει απο τα χρηματοδοτουμενα σουβλακια  ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Τώρα μίλησα μαζί του  ::  Είπε ότι όλα αυτά του φαίνονται ενδιαφέροντα και ανοίγουν νέους ορίζοντες στην πληροφόρηση. Θα επικοινωνήσω πάλι μαζί του και αν θελήσει θα πάω με τον γείτονα panoscn να του στήσουμε ότι χρειάζεται  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

welcome to awmn join and work

----------


## panoscnr

> Θα επικοινωνήσω πάλι μαζί του και αν θελήσει θα πάω με τον γείτονα *panoscn* να του στήσουμε ότι χρειάζεται



Δεν μου λες βρε γείτονα το άτιμο το *r* στο τέλος του nickname μου γιατί μου το έφαγες ; .... χαχαχαχα

Εύχομαι να είναι αυτό το τέλος της ταλαιπωρίας σου και να συνεχίσεις το χόμπυ σου χωρίς άλλα δυσάρεστα.

Φιλικά, Πάνος

----------


## Gortin

> .........
> @διαχειριστη ΑΤΤΙΚΑ αν ποτε εσυ η τα παιδια κ τα εγγονια σου δουν αυτο το Thread ,θελω να τα συλλυπηθω που σε ειχανε συγγενη.


Ο Άνθρωπος το πολέμησε και νίκησε! Μην είσαι τόσο καυστικός...  ::  Απέκτησε πείρα στη "μάχη" που θα χρειαστεί σε πολλούς από μας  ::  
Σήμερα ήταν μια καλή μέρα Commando!  ::  

Χαίρομαι που χάρη σ' αυτόν μπήκα στο δίκτυο! 

Μπράβο Βαγγέλη! -(και σε όσους βοήθησαν)! Εύχομαι να τελειώσει εδώ. 

Η περιπέτειά σου διδακτική για τους περισσότερους από μας: Μάθαμε τι μπορεί να "βλέπει το μάτι του γείτονα" στη θέα ενός "εξωτικού κεραιοσυστήματος", μάθαμε τι συμπεριφορές μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσουμε και τρέξαμε αντίστοιχα τα δικά μας σενάρια στο μυαλό μας..

Κυρίως όμως, είδαμε ότι η συνοχή και η αλληλοβοήθεια είναι μια δυναμική πολύ μεγάλης σημασίας, τόσο μεγάλης όσο ίσως και του "προσώπου" που πρέπει να δείξουμε προς τα "έξω". Αυτό φάνηκε ξεκάθαρα ότι είναι κάτι που λείπει.. Δεν μας γνωρίζουν, ή δεν μας γνωρίζουν όπως θα έπρεπε. Φοβούνται και προβληματίζονται σε μια μολυσμένη πόλη, σ΄ενα μολυσμένο κόσμο για 1mw; Οχι! Φοβούνται το άγνωστο. Δεν ξέρουν τι είναι "αυτά" στις ταράτσες τους. Μήπως είναι καιρός να αρχίσουμε (όλοι μαζί) μια σοβαρή προσπάθεια σ' αυτό τομέα; Μπορεί να μην γνωριζόμαστε όλοι μας προσωπικά, αλλά έχουμε κάτι κοινό που το αγαπάμε πολύ.. Κι αυτό '"το κοινό'', είμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι στην πραγματικότητα. Γιατί εμείς είμαστε η καθημερινότητα του δικτύου και το δίκτυο η καθημερινότητά μας. Ας το φροντίσουμε, γιατί έτσι φροντίζουμε εμάς!

Προσωπικά ονειρεύομαι μια εποχή που θα έχει πάψει ο "απέναντι" να με φοβάται. Τον φαντάζομαι να μου χτυπάει την πόρτα για να μου ζητήσει να βοηθήσω τον μικρό του γιό "που τώρα μαθαίνει" το ασύρματο και τα "μπιμπλίκια" μας...
Θυμάστε σίγουρα την εποχή που ο κόσμος έλεγε τα PC μηχανήματα του διαβόλου. Τώρα οι παπούδες τα κάνουν Χριστουγεννιάτικα δώρα στα εγγόνια τους.

Κύριοι, όχι απλά θα μας περάσει, θα γίνουμε θεμιτοί και ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΙ!!! 
Αυτό που εξαρτάται - από την προσπάθεια τη δική μας - είναι το πόσο σύντομα θα γίνει αυτό.

Βαγγέλη Σ' ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ που έσωσες τον κόμβο σου. 

Σας Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους τον βοηθήσατε και όλους εσάς που παλεύετε κι αφήνετε ένα λιθαράκι σ' αυτό το δίκτυο.

----------


## vangel

Βασικά όταν δεν έχεις πείρα όπως εγώ, απλά χάνεσαι. Σε επηρεάζει τόσο πολύ που θες να το παρατήσεις αν δεν είσαι μαθημένος σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Σου γίνεται έμμονη ιδέα και σε κουράζει κάθε μέρα που περνάει. Κ όταν σε συμβουλεύουν (κάνε αυτό, κάνε εκείνο...) για να σε βοηθήσουν, εσύ εξουθενωμένος βλέπεις μια λίστα από πράγματα που πρέπει να κάνεις... και νοιώθεις ότι είναι γολγοθάς. Όσο αστείο κ εύκολο φαίνεται στους άλλους. Κ εγώ τα ίδια έλεγα όταν έβλεπα τα posts του Κώστα (ximpatzis). Αναρωτιόμουν... -Μα τι κάνει και postάρει την κάθε παραμικρή του κίνηση; Άλλη δουλειά δεν έχει; 

Όταν όμως ήρθε η σειρά μου το πρώτο πράγμα που είπα ήταv: -Πάρτα τώρα μαλ#$α... Ήρθε η σειρά σου... Κ ο Κώστας πήρε τηλ να με βοηθήσει όπως μπορεί... κάτι που δεν είχα κάνει εγώ.

Σήμερα ήρθε ένα παιδί από τον 2ο όροφο και μου ζήτησε μια χάρη:

-Βαγγέλη είμαι φοιτητής και δεν έχω Η/Υ για να φτιάξω την εργασία μου.

Θα του ετοιμάσω με εξαρτήματα από τον panoscnr έναν 800άρη pentium με το office. Και θα είναι ο πρώτος από την πολυκατοικία που θα έχει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ από το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δύκτιο Αθηνών. Όχι από τον κόμβο attika αλλά από το ΑWMN  ::

----------


## jpeppas

Σωστός ο παίκτης  ::   :: 

Πάντως φαντάζομαι ότι η όλη φάση σε έχει οπλίσει με εμπειρία που δεν φανταζόσουν ότι θα αποκτούσες.
Είναι δύσκολες καταστάσεις τις οποίες δεν μπορείς να τις καταλάβεις εάν δεν τις περάσεις ο ίδιος.

----------


## commando

γιατί δεν έρχεσαι αύριο όπως και άλλοι και ο mkar που γνώρισες, στο μάσα μίτινγκ στα Νότια Προάστια που είναι σχετικά κοντά στο Μετρό Αγίου Δημητρίου,για να μας διαφωτίσεις και με λεπτομέρειες για όσους αντιμετώπισες να γελάσουμε κιόλας με μερικούς μερικούς.....

----------


## jpeppas

> γιατί δεν έρχεσαι αύριο όπως και άλλοι και ο mkar που γνώρισες, στο μάσα μίτινγκ στα Νότια Προάστια που είναι σχετικά κοντά στο Μετρό Αγίου Δημητρίου,για να μας διαφωτίσεις και με λεπτομέρειες για όσους αντιμετώπισες να γελάσουμε κιόλας με μερικούς μερικούς.....


Τι ώρα και που θα το κάνετε (το μιτιγκ  ::  ) ?

----------


## papako

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....27522&start=45

----------


## bedrock

Βαγγέλη ειλικρινά σε καμαρώνω για το όλο θέμα. Και χαίρομαι που δεν το έβαλες κάτω. Σε κάτι όμως δεν συμφωνώ...

Να μήν έχουμε πρόσχημα το internet access για να μπεί κάποιος στο δικτυό μας.....

Αυτό μόνο, κατάλλα έπρεπε να χώσεις και κανά Μαπίδι στα ζώα [email protected]!#!#%$%^$#%$#

----------


## papako

Με την πολεοδομία τι έγινε;
Ο διαχειριστής και ο «βάζω κεραίες κινητής» ή ακόμα φωνάζουν.

----------


## simfun

Καλό θα ήταν να ειπωθούν και εδώ λεπτομέρειες για τυχόν μελλοντικές περιπέτειες.

----------


## Vigor

Όλα καλά μέχρι στιγμής ή υπήρξαν τίποτα νέα παρατράγουδα?

----------


## vangel

Όλα καλά μέχρι τώρα. Κανένα πρόβλημα απολύτως. Το λουκέτο παραμένει στο δωμάτιο του router αλλά δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα καθώς όλα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει. Μέχρι να έρθει η ΕΕΤΤ πιστεύω ότι θα είναι λουκετομένο καθώς ο διαχειριστής ίσως φοβάται δολιοφθορά από τον "κεραιά". Είχα αναφέρει στην συνέλευση ότι αν συμβεί δολιοφθορά θα την πληρώσει ο διαχειριστής. Πολεοδομία δεν εμφανίστηκε. Ίσως ανακάλεσαν καθώς την τελευταία εβδομάδα "ανοίγουν" κ άλλο διαμέρισμα στον 5ο....πολύ γκρέμισμα πέφτει στην πολυκατοικία  ::  

Στήσαμε και το pc με τον panosnr για τον φοιτητή του 2ου ορόφου και του το πήγαμε προχθές. Μας ευχαρίστησε που πλέον θα μπορούσε να γράφει τις εργασίες του στο σπίτι.  :: . Internet δεν ζήτησε αλλά μόλις ανοίξει το λουκέτο και γίνει ο έλεγχος, θα μπει ένα switch 8άρι που θα συνδέει τα διαμερίσματα που θα θελήσουν να έχουν πρόσβαση. Επίσης πλέον φτιάχνω ραδιοφωνάκια και dvd players με χαλασμένα πορτάκια στους πιο ευγενικούς.  ::  Υπήρξε και κάποιος που μου ζήτησε ανταλλαγή documentaries με XXX ακυκλοφόρητα. (έλεος  ::  ). Άν θελήσει καμμιά ταινιούλα θα του δώσω... anyway...

Με τον διαχειριστή είμαστε στην τυπική καλημέρα,καλησπέρα αλλά βλέπω ότι έχει φοβηθεί αρκετά και ψιλολαγίζει. Βάζει στη σειρά τα γράμματα και τους λογαριασμούς. Τα τακτοποιεί κάθε μέρα! Όταν κάνει λάθος ο ταχυδρόμος, τα παίρνει μόνος του και τα πάει στη σωστή διεύθυνση. (ψιλοκάψιμο...)  ::  

Ο "κεραιάς" όσες φορές τον συνάντησα και του είπα μια καλημέρα δεν απάντησε. Ξυδάκι... 

Με τους υπόλοιπους δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Η ζούγκλα έχει ηρεμήσει.  ::  Βέβαια το πιο σημαντικό για μένα είναι η επαναφορά της απόλυτης ηρεμία μου.

Επίσης...
αν δημιουργηθεί ένα post για την δικηγορική μας κάλυψη, μπορώ να διαθέσω ένα αρχικό ποσό για την υποστήριξη της προσπάθειας. 

Η βοήθεια που μου προσφέρθηκε από το ΑWMN αξίζει 1000 φορές παραπάνω από τα "χαρτάκια" που θα μαζευτούν, τα οποία ίσως προσφέρουν την ηρεμία και κάλυψη οποιουδήποτε την χρειαστεί μελλοντικά. (αχρείαστα να είναι).

Λοιπόν Vigor θα το ανοίξεις;  ::

----------


## Danimoth

::  Μπράβο. Η τρικυμία μάλλον πέρασε...  ::

----------


## dti

> Η βοήθεια που μου προσφέρθηκε από το ΑWMN αξίζει 1000 φορές παραπάνω από τα "χαρτάκια" που θα μαζευτούν, τα οποία ίσως προσφέρουν την ηρεμία και κάλυψη οποιουδήποτε την χρειαστεί μελλοντικά. (αχρείαστα να είναι).


Βαγγέλη, τη νομική κάλυψη των μελών του δικτύου θα την φέρουμε σαν σημαντικό θέμα στην επερχόμενη Γενική Συνέλευση του Συλλόγου, ώστε να δεσμεύσουμε το όποιο Δ.Σ. εκλεγεί, να κινηθεί οργανωμένα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. 
Και χρήματα υπάρχουν και θέληση να κάνουμε επιτέλους αυτό που θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται αυτονόητο.  ::

----------


## commando

Ας γινει και ένα γραφείο Τύπου επίσης που θα μαζέψει όλα αυτά να ειναι προχειρα και ενας γραμματέας Τύπου υπεύθυνος για ενημέρωση σε αρχες και ΜΜΕ οταν θα πρεπει να γινει αυτο.
Εγω και παλι ευχαριστω παντως τον κο Παπαστεργιου αντιδημαρχο Τρικαλων ,και ας κανω paste ενα url απο ενα αλλο υποδειγματικο συλλογο με φοβερη δραστηριοτητα και με 2615 μελη.Τον εκει κυνηγετικο συλλογο Τρικαλων.
http://www.kstrikalon.gr/index.php?id=1&lange=gr

----------


## Gortin

Λοιπόν, διαβάστε τι έγινε με μένα σήμερα να γελάσετε. 

Εδώ και καιρό έψαχνα να βρω τρόπο να κάνω νύξη στους δικούς μου "περίεργους" για τοποθέτηση ιστού με πιάτα στην πολυκατοικία που μένω. Πριν έξι μήνες που ήρθα, 2-3 απ’ τους γείτονές μου είχαν ξινίσει για το πιάτο που είχα βάλει στα κάγκελα...

Νωρίτερα σήμερα, συμμετείχα και στην πρώτη πρώτη μου συνέλευση της πολυκατοικίας. Μέσος όρος ηλικίας ιδιοκτητών ~70 . ::  

Έθεσα το θέμα των δύο εγκατελειμένων 6-7m ιστών ραδιοφωνίας που υπάρχουν στην ταράτσα. Τους είπα ότι ο ένας εκ των δύο είναι σάπιος και υπάρχει περίπτωση να σπάσει και να κάνει ζημιές. (Αλήθεια, έτσι είναι). Οι καλοί παπουλαίοι ιδιοκτήτες έδειξαν μεγάλο ενθουσιασμό που αντίκρισαν νέο αίμα που απεχθάνεται τις ζημιές στην περιουσία τους... Μου απάντησε ένας τους με μεγάλη χαρά: "Ε!.. Ανέβα και ξήλωσέ τον". Ο διαχειριστής είπε:"Ναίίίί !! Έχει φύγει καιρό αυτός που τους είχε βάλει!!! Όλοι μαζί έγνεψαν καταφατικά με χαμόγελο και συμφώνησαν. Κάποιος πετάχτηκε τότε και είπε: "Κι αν ο άλλος είναι καλός… βάλε την κεραία σου!" "Έχεις βάλει κεραία επάνω ή όχι ακόμα; ρωτάει ένας άλλος"  ::   ::  " 
Απάντησα κατ' ευθείαν: "Εντάξει! Το αναλαμβάνω εγώ αυτό το θέμα και άμα είναι καλός ο δεύτερος βάζω *τις* κεραίες μου εκεί! Μείνετε ήσυχοι! Έληξε! ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Δεν τους ανέφερα άγνωστες λέξεις (Wi-Fi κτλ) για να μην χάσουμε την επαφή μας σε τέτοια κρίσιμη στιγμή.  :: 

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι ανέλπιστα, έχω πάρει έγκριση από τους ιδιοκτήτες (!)  ::  και τον διαχειριστή(!)  ::  , σε γενική συνέλευση(!)  ::  , να χρησιμοποιήσω τον ιστό αυτό για τις κεραίες μου και μάλιστα δικαιωματικά! (Φεύγοντας τους άκουσα που έλεγαν μεταξύ τους: "Μπράβο!... Καλό παιδί!..... Νοιάζεται!.... Ξέρεις τι δουλειά έχει για να κατεβεί όλο αυτό το πράμα από κει πάνω; Ποιός θα το κατέβαζε από μας; Είναι χοντρή η σωλήνα Γιώργο! Θα σκότωνε κανέναν και θα μας τρέχανε... Καλά που προσφέρθηκε το παιδί κτλ΄κτλ..)

Αφού έστριψα στις σκάλες ξέσπασα στα γέλια.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Όπως είπα και στην αρχή, πριν έξι μήνες, 2-3 απ’ αυτούς είχαν ξινίσει πολύ για το πιάτο που είχα βάλει στα κάγκελα (προ-υπήρχαν κι άλλα πιάτα στα κάγκελα για SAT TV). Δεν τους άρεσε τότε αυτό και φωνάζανε! Τώρα μου προσέφεραν ιστό! Και μάλιστα σε πολύ στρατηγικό σημείο της ταράτσας.

Το ΣΚ θα ανεβώ για ταρατσο-κατασκήνωση! Θα κατεβάσω τον ένα και θα κόψω τον δεύτερο στα 4m. και βλέπουμε. (Αν χρειαστώ βοήθεια, θα ειδοποιήσω). Κρίμα που δεν έχω φωτό να τους δείτε, αλλά θα βγάλω πριν κάνω τις αλλαγές..)

Φτού μας να μη μας ματιάσουμε, καλά πάμε ….

----------


## dti

Well done!  ::

----------


## Papatrexas

Σου εύχομαι να πάνε όλα ευχής έργον..

Ωστόσο με τέτοιους περίεργους παπούληδες ΚΑΠΙ γείτονες,
φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα ξεμπερδέψεις τόσο εύκολα.

ΟΚ, στον άλλο ιστό θα βάλεις τις κεραίες σου,
αλλά αν δουν 2-3 πιάτα μήπως αρχίσουν και κράζουν πάλι?

Scripta manet. Το καλύτερο θα ήταν ότι αποφασίστηκε να το πάρεις σε γραπτή μορφή. Κρατείται κάποιο καταστατικό στις συνελεύσεις της πολυκατοικίας?

Πάντως να πας οπωσδήποτε και στην επόμενη συνέλευση της πολυκατοικίας
για να τους έχεις από κοντά,
και να προλάβεις το οτιδήποτε πριν διογκωθεί.

Αν είσαι απών δε σε ξεπλένει ούτε ο βόλγας! Τα παππούδια άλλο που δεν θέλουν να βρουν κάτι να ασχολούνται. Γεροπαράξενοι, ξέρεις τώρα...

Από τις καλές δικαιολογίες για τυχόν ερωτήσεις:

-Γιατί έχεις τόσα πιάτα?
-Κοιτάνε/στοχεύουν διαφορετικούς δορυφόρους.

-Γιατί κοιτάνε χαμηλά? Τα απέναντι πιάτα υου γείτονα κοιτάνε πιο ψηλά/ε'ιναι διαφορετικά...
-Τα δικά μου πιάτα στοχεύουν γεωστατικούς δορυφόρους που βρίσκονται σε πιο χαμηλή τροχιά της γης...

-Μπορούμε να δούμε και εμείς Nova/TV whatever, να πάρουμε και εμείς σήμα από τα πιάτα σου?
-Όπως είπα και πριν στοχεύουν σε γεωστατικούς δορυφόρους της οποίας σύνδεση μου παρέχει η Σχολή, στα πλαίσια ενός ερευνητικού προγράμματος... Πες ότι σπουδάζεις/κάνεις μεταπτυχιακό σε κάνα Πολυτεχνείο (έχει κύρος αυτό, κοτσάμ επιστήμονας) και είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## Gortin

Το ΣΚ με την αφαίρεση του ενός ιστού, θα κάνω αρκετή φασαρία στην ταράτσα, ώστε να κουτσομπολέψουν και να ενημερωθούν όλοι. 

Δεν κρατήθηκε κάτι σε γραπτή μορφή, παρ' όλο ότι κρατήθηκαν περιληπτικά πρακτικά, γιατί δεν τέθηκε επίσημα σαν θέμα, ούτε ψήφισε κανείς τίποτα και ούτε μπήκε κάποια υπογραφή πουθενά. 
10 ιδιοκτήτες όμως που ήταν εκεί συμφώνησαν ότι ο "ιστός θα ανήκει πλέον σε μένα". Κανείς δεν έφερε αντίρρηση όταν μου δώσανε την "εντολή".

Τα πιάτα, θα ανεβούνε σιγάάά... σιγάάά..., στην αρχή ένα μόνο. (Έχω ήδη δύο εκτός του ιστού σε διασπορά).  ::  

Το δύσκολο είναι το ταρατσόκουτο. Αυτό θα χαλάσει την εικόνα αν μπει μες τη μέση. Το κοινόχρηστο δωμάτιο δίπλα στο κλιμακοστάσιο είναι και μακριά αλλά και δεν νοιώθω καλά να βάλω κάτι εκεί μέσα.

Έχει αρχίσει και αποκαλύπτεται στη φαντασία μου μια εμπνευσμένη κατασκευή με το ταρατσόπισο σε κουτί κλιματιστικού.  ::  (έχει κι άλλα κουτιά κλιματιστικών αυτή η ταράτσα). Απ’ την άλλη μου φαίνεται τραβηγμένο… 
Πάντως, σε λίγο καιρό λέω να ανεβάσω ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα, οπότε και ρεύμα. Θα το εξετάσω τότε το θέμα.  ::

----------


## PIT

Κλιματιστικοκουτο  ::   ::   ::  

Τι αλλη παραλλαγη θα δουμε για να γλυτώσουμε απο τους διαχειριστες!!!
Καλη σκεψη!!

----------


## vangel

Gortin αν κάνεις φασαρία για να ενημερωθούν όλοι και να κουτσομπολέψουν, πάρε ένα τηλ να σου φέρω φωτοτυπίες  :: . 
Σου έχω ετοιμάσει ένα πακετάκι ολόιδιο με αυτό που μου έδωσε ο Δαμιανός για καλό και για κακό (καβάτζα). Για βοήθεια με ξήλωμα σκουριασμένων ιστών κ τα λοιπά είμαι μέσα για ΣΚ.  ::  

Μια καλή λύση για αντιπερασπισμό αν χρειαστεί (την σκεφτήκαμε με apollona και panoscnr ώρες μεγάλης περισυλλογής μετά τα ντράβαλά μου) είναι η τοποθέτηση ενός voip τηλεφώνου για περιπτώσεις εκτάκτης ανάγκης στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας (προτιμότερο σε κόκκινο χρώμα)  ::  . 
Καλό θα ήταν, αν έχεις, το συγκεριμένο να φεύγει από dsl ώστε ανά πάσα στιγμή ανάγκης να υπάρχει δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας με pstn (100,166 κτλ).

Μπορείς επίσης να βάλεις ένα voip σε κάθε όροφο ώστε να επικοινωνούν εσωτερικά μεταξύ τους (καθώς υπάρχουν ηλικιωμένοι) και να αναγράφεις τα νούμερα σε μια ταμπελίτσα δίπλα.(πχ 1ος όροφος->96731, 2ος->96732 κτλ). 

Βέβαια το πιο τρελό και απίθανο της φαντασίας μου θα ήταν να συμφωνήσει ο διαχειριστής σου ώστε να στηθεί ένας υπολογιστής στο δωματιάκι της ταράτσας και όποιος θέλει να serfάρει στο internet ή να στέλνει τα emails του και τα fax ή να δούν ένα matchάκι μαζί πίνοντας μπυρόνια. Αν το καταφέρεις, θα έχεις λύσει και το πρόβλημα της τοποθεσίας του router καθώς θα περνάει απαρατήρητο.

Μακάρι όλες οι πολυκατοικίες να μπορούσαν να λειτουργήσουν με αυτόν τον τρόπο και να έφτανε η στιγμή που θα μπορούσα να καλέσω το voip του 2ου ορόφου της πολυκατοικίας σου και να μιλήσω με κάποιον που μένει εκεί και να του πω: 
-Κράτα μου μια θέση να περάσω να δω τον αγώνα. Φέρνω πίτσες... 

αλλά όπως λέει κ ο φίλος μου ο Πάνος: 
- Δεν μπορούμε να στήσουμε ολόκληρο τον Πote από την αρχή.  ::  

P.S:  ::  Είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν μπορούμε; ....

----------


## vangel

To link με panosnr θα αναβαθμιστεί από 2.4 σύντομα σε πεντάρι καθώς αναμένεται:

α). φιλοξενία και επαναλειτουργία προηγούμενων υπηρεσιών 

β). συγχώνευση και φιλοξενία 2X24Hservers για μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα δεδομένων από τον κόμβο 2707.

γ).δημιουργία backup dns server για την περιοχή και τα 1hop άκρα καθώς και καινούργιες υπηρεσίες για την ψυχαγωγία όλων.  :: 


Τα feederάκια είναι fashion-designed by yang με εργονομικό καπάκι.  ::

----------


## Gortin

ΈΞΟΧΑ! Δεν είχα προλάβει να χαρώ τις προηγούμενες υπηρεσίες λόγω clientικού low bandwidth!  ::  

Το ενημερωτικό "πακέτο" άμεσα απαραίτητο  ::   ::   ::  

Μετά την «κατάκτηση της περιοχής των ιστών» νέες εξελίξεις στο προσκήνιο! Αναμένεται post σε λίγο.  ::

----------


## Gortin

Αναλυτικά λοιπόν:

Στρατηγικής σημασίας συνεργασία θα λάβει χώρα εντός των ημερών ανάμεσα στους δύο «διαχειριστές» της πολυκατοικίας. 

Ο διαχειριστής του κτιρίου και ο διαχειριστής του κόμβου Gortin,  ::  
Επωφελούμενοι της πρόσφατης γνωριμίας τους την περασμένη Δευτέρα στην συνάντηση των ενδο-κτιριακών αρχόντων, (βλέπε: «διαχειριστές» και «ιδιοκτήτες»  ::  ), αποφάσισαν από κοινού την έναρξη συνεργασίας με σκοπό την επιμόρφωση του «διαχειριστή του νεότερου» -(εγγονός)-, σε θέματα πληροφορικής και νέων τεχνολογιών.  ::  

Καταλυτικό ρόλο έπαιξε το ενδιαφέρον που έχει δείξει τον τελευταίο καιρό ο «διαχειριστής ο νεότερος» -(εγγονός)-, σε θέματα νέων τεχνολογιών και πληροφορικής, ενδιαφέρον το οποίο αναμένεται να φτάσει στο επίπεδο του ενθουσιασμού μετά την ενημέρωσή του για το ασύρματο μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο.  ::  

Πιστεύεται πως τελικά, ( ::  χάρη στις θαυμαστές τεχνικές διείσδυσης και επικοινωνιακής πολιτικής που εφάρμοσε ο Gortin τις τελευταίες μέρες  ::  ) ανοίγει ο δρόμος για την δημιουργία ενός ακόμα αξιόλογου κόμβου στην περιοχή.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

χαλαρα δεν μπορω να τρεχω να μαζευω τα ασιμαζευτα μικρα βηματα και σταθερα χωρις να προκαληται και καλες σχεσεις με τους φιλους γειτονους

----------


## vangel

Άντε και με computer room στην ταράτσα  ::   ::  

Ξέρω πόσο πολύ το χαίρεσαι φιλαράκι. Το περίμενες καιρό αυτό το στήσιμο.  ::  Το υλικό του Δαμιανού είναι ready trendy και σε περιμένει το βραδάκι όπως είπαμε.

Τώρα που βρήκαμε τον katsaro δεν μας σταματάει τίποτα. (πλάκα κάνω... χαλαρά όπως λέει ο φίλος Μίλτος) ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gortin

Αχρείαστο να ναι το βαρύ πυροβολικό! Να κάτσει να ξεκουραστεί.  ::   ::  
Καταδρομικά και με διπλωματία θα γίνουν οι επιχειρήσεις κι όλα θα πάνε καλά.  ::  

Σε ευρύ πλαίσιο, γραφείο τύπου, σωστές επαφές και ενημέρωση χρειάζεται. Αυτή η πρακτική θα αποδώσει τα μέγιστα.  ::  

Βαγγέλη σου ‘ρχομαι να παραλάβω!

----------


## jpeppas

Boys, να βρεθούμε....

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27509&highlight=

----------


## vangel

Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο για να λύσω επιτέλους το πρόβλημα της τροφοδοσίας του Η/Υ και την απομάκρυνσή του από το κοινόχρηστο δωμάτιο καθώς και την αφαίρεση της τάσεως των 220V εντελώς από την ταράτσα, κατέληξα στο παρακάτω. Έχει αναφερθεί και σε άλλο thread αλλά λόγω της απαγορευτικής τιμής που παίρνει με τα μεταφορικά από Αμερική, δεν δόθηκε η απαραίτητη προσοχή. 

Οι μετασχηματιστές που ανέφερε ο Δαμιανός δεν εξυπηρετούν την περίπτωση μου καθώς θα υπάρχει πάντα πρόβλημα με τα 220V στον κοινόχρηστο χώρο...
(220V->DC--- και μετά στην ταράτσα DC πάλι σε 220V).

Έτσι σκέφτηκα να το δοκιμάσω αφού θα στέλνει 12V DC στην ταράτσα (μεταβλητός μετασχηματιστής 15V για τις προβλεπόμενες απώλειες από το σπίτι μου), και η πλακετίτσα θα κάνει τα υπόλοιπα (τροφοδοσία μητρικής, τροφοδοσία σκληρού, τροφοδοσία 2 blowers). Τα 200W που προσφέρει είναι υπερ-αρκετά (το pc μου έχει 200W τροφοδοτικό αυτή τη στιγμή) και με αυτή την δοκιμή θα επιχειρήσω την μεταφορά του router σε στεγανό κουτί επάνω στον ιστό και μετά ας ψάχνονται από που έρχεται η τροφοδοσία.

Η δοκιμή θα γίνει μόλις παραλάβω την πλακετίτσα και την δοκιμάσουμε με το προβλεπόμενα μέτρα καλωδίου σε ένα άλλο pc. Αν όλα πάνε καλά στις δοκιμές τότε θα αφαιρεθεί η μπαλαντέζα και θα απομακρυνθεί ο router από το κοιν. δωμάτιο. Παρακάτω υπάρχει το manual σε pdf με τα specifications.

----------


## papako

Βαγγέλη κοίτα και αυτά
Νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερα από το pico

http://www.fsp-group.com/english/1_prod ... &proid=465
http://www.fsp-group.com/english/1_prod ... &proid=293

----------


## commando

οντως και επισης ειναι και στη Ρωσια ισως εχει φτηνα μεταφορικα.Για γομαρι μετασχηματιστη 48V/7A ευκολα φτιαχνουμε κατα παραγγελια και στην Ελλαδα με Amperometro και ολα

----------


## kokkasgt

Μολις μιλησα με το Βαγγελη και απο τα λιγα 
που προλαβε να μου πει ηταν οτι το προβλημα 
που ειχε με τον διαχειριστη εχει χειροτερεψει. 
Μου ειπε οτι μαλλον του κοψανε καποια καλωδεια 
και το χειροτερο οτι του απειλησανε την Μητερα του 
και οτι παιξανε και ΜΠΟΥΝΙΕΣ. Ηταν σε πολυ χαλεια κατασταση λαχανιασμενος και δεν μπορουσε να μιλησει.
Πρεπει ολοι να το βοηθησουμε γιατι τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ ασχημα.
Περισσοτερα θα μας πει ο ιδιος οταν μπορεσει ή οποιος μπορεσει και μιλησει μαζι του.

----------


## yang

Τα προβλήματα μεγάλωσαν.
Το βράδυ στις 1:30 βλέπει ο Βαγγέλης τα λαμπάκια στο switch να σβήνουν,
Το πέρνει πρέφα και τρέχει στην ταράτσα.
Ακούγοντας ο όποιος μ@λ@κ@ς το ασανσέρ, αφήνει την πόρτα ξεκλείδωτη και την κοπανάει.
Τελικά του έκοψαν το UTP που κατεβαίνει στο σπίτι, το AP και το link με τον panoscnr.
Έγιναν και άλλα πιο χοντρά το απόγευμα, και τώρα από ότι μου είπε η μητέρα του είναι στο τμήμα μαζί με τον panoscnr και άλλους δυο νταήδες απο την πολυκατοικία...

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς πληροφορήθηκα οτι ο Βαγγέλης κρατείται στο τμήμα...  ::

----------


## DiTz

> Δυστυχώς πληροφορήθηκα οτι ο Βαγγέλης κρατείται στο τμήμα...


Για ποιο λόγο ρε παιδιά;;
Για τις μπουνιές που διαβάζω παραπάνω;;

----------


## dti

Παιδιά τα πράγματα είναι σοβαρά. Κρατείται κι ο panoscnr. 

*Μπορεί κάποιος από την περιοχή να πεταχθεί στο Αστυνομικό Τμήμα του Αγ. Παντελεήμωνα και να ζητήσει να μιλήσει με τον Βαγγέλη;*

Έγιναν ήδη κάποιες ενέργειες από τον katsaros_m και από την δικηγόρο της ΕΕΧΙ την κα Ε. Σπυροπούλου, αλλά δεν κατέστη δυνατόν να μιλήσει μαζί του κανείς από το τηλέφωνο του αστυνομικού τμήματος. Μόνο αν πάει κάποιος στο Τμήμα... Δυστυχώς η κα Σπυροπούλου είναι σε αναρρωτική άδεια και δεν μπορεί να παραστεί αύριο το πρωί που πιθανότατα θα οδηγηθεί στο Αυτόφωρο ο Βαγγέλης... 

Όποιος πάει στο Τμήμα πρέπει να του πει να ζητήσει προθεσμία προκειμένου να έχουμε 2-3 μέρες για τη σύνταξη του απολογητικού υπομνήματος και να προετοιμαστούμε κάπως καλύτερα.

----------


## kokkasgt

Μακαρι να βρεθει καποιος αμεσα να ειδοποιησει 
το Βαγγελη να του πει οτι μπορει να 
παρει προθεσμια για να απολολογηθει. 
Ειναι κριμα να παει αυτοφωρο.
Καποιος δικος του συγγενεις ή κολλητος φιλος δεν μπορει 
να ειδοποιηθει να παει στο Αστυνομικο Τμημα να τον ειδοποιησει?
Οι αλλοι δυο νταηδες κρατουντε ή τους εχουν αφησει?

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια τα πραγματα πηραν πολυ ασχημη τροπη και μαλλον πρεπει ή να
αρχισει τις μηνυσεις για δολιοφθορα ο Βαγγελης ή δεν ξέρω και εγω τι...  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Καποιος δικος του συγγενεις ή κολλητος φιλος δεν μπορει 
> να ειδοποιηθει να παει στο Αστυνομικο Τμημα να τον ειδοποιησει?
> Οι αλλοι δυο νταηδες κρατουντε ή τους εχουν αφησει?


Η μητέρα του έχει πρόβλημα υγείας απ΄όσο γνωρίζω... ::  
Κρατείται επίσης τουλάχιστον ένας από τους νταήδες της πολυκατοικίας...

----------


## jpeppas

Που είναι το τμήμα? Μπορώ να τον δώ ή θα με μπουζουριάσουν και εμένα?

----------


## kokkasgt

Δεν υπαρχει καμμια περιπτωσει να σε κρατησουν.
Ειναι το Α.Τ που γραφει ο dti θα ψαξω για διευθυνση 
εκτος αν την ξερει καποιος να μας την πει αμεσα. 
Παντως αν μπορεις να πας θα ειναι μεγαλη βοηθεια 
για τον Βαγγελη να γλιτωσει το αυτοφωρο.

----------


## jpeppas

Επωνυμο του Βαγγέλη?

----------


## dti

Μιχαήλ Βόδα και Ταρσού πίσω από τον Άγιο Παντελεήμωνα είναι πιθανότατα το Αστυνομικό Τμήμα. 
Γιατί να σε μπουζουριάσουν, μόνο να δώσεις κάποιες οδηγίες από τη δικηγόρο του θα πεις οτι θέλεις να δώσεις...

----------


## dti

> Επωνυμο του Βαγγέλη?


Ok μίλησα με τον jpeppas και ξεκινάει για το Τμήμα...

----------


## jpeppas

ξεκινώ σε 5 λεπτά , Δαμιανε έχεις το κινητό μου , πάρε με

----------


## kokkasgt

Μιχαήλ Βόδα 85
Dti ξερεις το επωνυμο του Βαγγελλη?

----------


## kokkasgt

Mε προλαβες Dti
Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα.
Να εισαι καλα jpeppas.

----------


## jpeppas

νεα από το μέτωπο...


Αίματα...σπασμένα δόντια... κατάγματα  :: 

Οχι ρε, πλάκα κάνω τα παιδιά είναι μια χαρά, λίγες γρατζουνιές και μια σχισμένη μπλουζα ο Βαγγέλης, ο Πανος φαινομενικά αλώβητος. Τους πήγα προμήθειες (καφέ, τσιγάρα..... ΚΑΛΑ, ποτέ δεν το φανταζόμουν ότι θα το έκανα αυτό, μόνο στις ταινίες). Λίγο το έχουν δαγκώσει από το κρύο γιατί είναι χωρίς μπουφάν.

Ο άλλος που είναι μέσα μαζί τους, δεν έχω πολυ καταλάβει τι ρόλο βαράει, σαν Αλβανό τον κόβω..δεν μπορέσα να βγάλω συμπέρασμα. 
Πολύ συνομωτικά μου τα έλεγε ο Βαγγέλης από το παραθυράκι και δεν μπορεσα να καταλάβω καλά.

Αυριο, κατά τις 7 το πρωι θα τους πάνε αυτόφωρο (νομίζω ότι είναι στάνταρ η διαδικασία) και θα ζητήσουν προθεσμία για απολογία.

Αυτά παιδιά, καληνυχτα.

----------


## kokkasgt

Αφου ειναι καλα τα παιδια αυτο εχει σημασια.
Εσυ εκανες αυτο που επρεπε και μπραβο σου. 
Τα αλλα θα μας τα πουν ο Βαγγελης και ο Πανος 
οταν με το καλο γυρισουν σπιτια τους.
Μακαρι αυριο να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## badge

Τα γεγονότα μου τα ανέλυσε ο yang χτες, και έπεσα από τα σύννεφα. Δεν περίμενα ότι τα πράγματα ήταν τόσο σοβαρά στην πολυκατοικία του Βαγγέλη. Ότι δηλαδή θα καταλήγανε σε δολιοφθορές και τέτοια.

Θα προτείνω κάτι, και παρακαλώ να σχολιαστεί αν γίνεται. Γράφω τι θα ήθελα να γίνει στην απευκταία περίπτωση που φόραγα εγώ τα παπούτσια του Βαγγέλη. Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό κόμβοι γύρω από τον Attika σε απόσταση χιλιομέτρου. Οι κόμβοι αυτοί έχουν κομβούχους αλλά και πελάτες. Για να μιλήσω για μένα, έχω δύο wireless και δύο wired, ήτοι 5 νοματαίοι. Ένα _"ελάτε ρε σεις να βοηθήσετε να φτιάξουμε καλώδια για τα links μου"_ και η όλη εργασία δημιουργίας καλωδίων να γίνει στην ταράτσα του Βαγγέλη.

Αν δει ο άλλος να μαζεύονται καμμια 20αρια άτομα στην ταράτσα, θα σου πει μεγάλε μπλέξαμε δεν είναι να τα βάζεις με αυτούς. Η δυναμική του κόσμου πάντα τρομάζει. Μια κάσα μπύρες, πέντε πίτσες, και δίωρος παραμονή στο δώμα με μουσική by radio.awmn και η κατάσταση θα αλλάξει. Μπορεί να συνεχιστεί και επί κάποιες μέρες σερί.

Τώρα που είναι καλός ο καιρός, ευνοούνται τέτοια. Εγώ δε θα φύγω για το τετραήμερο και προσφέρομαι. Και μπορώ να φέρω κι άλλο κόσμο.

----------


## jpeppas

Επίσης..the more the merrier!

----------


## dti

badge++

----------


## Gortin

Ένας ακόμα... ας δούμε όμως πρώτα τι γίνεται σήμερα-αύριο.

----------


## B52

Αυτος που εκοψε τα καλωδια εσπασε το λουκετο ? η το ειχαν βγαλει το λουκετο ? εχουμε κανα νεο ?

----------


## Gortin

Κόπηκαν στον εξωτερικό χώρο απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει. Όχι μέσα στο δώμα.

----------


## B52

Μιλησα με την μητερα του Βαγγελη....
Εκεινη ειναι στα δικαστηρια αλλα δεν εχουν φτασει ακομα τα παιδια.
Λογικα θα τους πανε απο τα κεντρικα για photos και αποτυπωματα (εχω περασει τη διαδικασια του αυτοφορου και ξερω) και μετα θα τους πανε στα δικαστηρια.
Το ασχημο ομως της υποθεσης ειναι οτι το πρωι που πηγε η μητερα του στο αστυνομικο τμημα να δωσει ενα μπουφαν στον Βαγγελη ο Αξ.Υπ. δεν την αφησε να τον δει και αφου η γυναικα εβαλε τα κλαματα ξαναβγηκε εξω αυτος και της ειπε τι θελει και να φυγει απο εκει...
Η μητερα απλα του τονισε οτι απλα ηθελε να τον ρωτηση για τον δικηγορο και αυτος πηγε στο κρατητιριο και με το που εκανε να πλισιαση παλι η μητερα του της ξαναεβαλε της φωνες... 
Αυτα τα νεωτερα σε καμια ωρα θα ξαναπαρω τηλ.

----------


## DiTz

Έλεος ρε παιδιά...
Είναι βαρεμένοι εκεί στο τμήμα;;;
Δεν έφαγε και τον βαρθολομαίο...

----------


## B52

> Έλεος ρε παιδιά...
> Είναι βαρεμένοι εκεί στο τμήμα;;;
> Δεν έφαγε και τον βαρθολομαίο...


Kοιτα μη πιασουμε το κεφαλαιο αστυνομια γιατι θελουμε αλλο ενα forum.... 
Δεν ισχυει για ολους βεβαια αλλα.....

----------


## jpeppas

Μπορεί να ξανάγινε επεισόδιο όσο ήταν μέσα  ::  (μ@μ@κια να τους έχουν στο ίδιο δωμάτιο με τον αλλον, εγώ θα τον είχα μουρντάρει....  ::  )

----------


## B52

> Μπορεί να ξανάγινε επεισόδιο όσο ήταν μέσα  (μ@μ@κια να τους έχουν στο ίδιο δωμάτιο με τον αλλον, εγώ θα τον είχα μουρντάρει....  )


Μπα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση γιατι οταν πας για πρωτη φορα αυτοφορο εισαι λιγο κλ@σμενος.... και δεν σε παιρνει κι ολας γιατι σου τραβανε και κανα 2 κλοτσιες και αντε αποδειξε μετα οτι δεν εισαι ελεφαντας...

----------


## commando

τι εγινε ρε φιλε ημουν down μια μερα για αναβαθμιση και τωρα τα βλεπω.Δηλωνω συμπαρασταση και παρακαλω και ο Συλλογος να δωσει το παρον.Ημαρτον πια με τον φασιστα.

----------


## Vagan

Για συνάντηση στην ταράτσα του Βαγγέλη είμαι και εγώ μέσα.... τί να πώ, με πρόλαβαν οι εξελίξεις. Είμαι κόντα στο τμήμα και εγώ... ας μου μίλαγε κανείς! Νέα έχουμε για τις κατηγορίες βάσεις των οποίων θα πάει αυτόφορο?

----------


## vangel

Παιδιά είμαστε οκ στο σπίτι του Παναγιώτη (panoscnr). Ευχαριστηθήκαμε να ρίχνουμε μάπες που δεν είχαν πέσει τόσο καιρό, στην ΓΑΔΑ είμασταν χωρίς χειροπέδες και στρίβαμε τσιγάρα ενώ ο "βαρεμένος" ήταν δεμένος, είχαμε τα καφεδάκια μας από τον Δημήτρη (jpeppas) που ήρθε και μας έδωσε χαρά που τον είδαμε, είδαμε τα αγριεμένα πρόσωπα των τσαμπουκάδων ενοίκων να γίνονται σαν αυτά από τα αρνάκια του Πάσχα και όλα ΟΚ. Πάμε να φάμε και να ξεκουραστούμε και θα επικοινωνήσουμε με όλους όσους ενδιαφέρθηκαν. Η δίκη αναβλήθηκε για τις 8 Μαίου εκτός και αν αποσυρθούν οι μηνύσεις. Αυτός που τις έφαγε είπε ότι θα τις αποσύρει ΜΟΝΟΝ αν κατεβάσω ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΙΑΤΑ. Την δολιοφθορά την έριξαν σε μένα, αποκάλεσαν τον panoscnr ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και είπαν ότι οι μπράβοι μας (του ΑWMN) έρχονται και κάθονται κάτω από το σπίτι μέσα σε τζιπάκι μαύρο με φιμέ τζάμια και τους παρακολουθούν. Αύριο πάμε στον δικηγόρο ΜΑΣ να μας πει για τις κινήσεις που πρέπει να κάνουμε από εδώ και πέρα. Αν πει ότι μπορούν να γίνουν ΑΦΟΒΑ εργασίες στην ταράτσα, είστε όλοι καλοδεχούμενοι. Θα επικοινωνήσουμε βέβαια και με την Κα Σπυροπούλου την οποία ευχαριστούμε που ενδιαφέρθηκε, όπως και όλους. Ο panoscnr παρακάτω, θα επισηνάψει photo από το κρατητήριο καθώς είχαμε βαρεθεί τόσο πολύ που μας είχε πιάσει νευρικό γέλιο. Εγώ πλέον μετά από τις ΔΟΛΙΟΦΘΟΡΕΣ δεν μπορώ να βλέπω τα posts οπότε θα ενημερώνομαι από τον Πάνο. Αναμένουμε.....

----------


## manoskol

Ετσι Ετσι ψηλα το κεφάλι, μην πτοεισε ο επιμένων νικά! 
 ::  
Αυτην την φορα μην χαριστεις σε κανένα μηνυση 
κατα παντώς υπευθύνου για τις δολιοφθορές
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Βαγγέλη, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.!
Οταν χρειαστείς βοήθεια στην ταράτσα, στήλε pm.

----------


## halek

εννοείται αυτό... να γίνουμε πολλοί οι μπράβοι... μετράω και για δύο  ::  
ό,τι θες πες το...

----------


## kokkasgt

Βαγγελη και Πανο αφου εισται καλα αυτο μετραει.
Τα αλλα θα μας τα πειτε οταν ηρεμησετε.
Βαγγελη οταν μπορεσεις παρε τηλ.
Δεν σε περνω να μην ενοχλω.

----------


## commando

Απο σημερα ανακηρυσσω τη ιδρυση του σωματος bodyguards αμεσου δρασεως για θεματα AWMN.
Oι ομαδα κομαντος θα εχει το ονομα Super Tιγρεις.
Σκοπος της η παροχη ηθικου κ οχι μονο support σε μελη του δικτυου που μας εχουν αναγκη και δεν μπορουν να τα βγαλουν περα λογω ιδιαιτερων συνθηκων.
Η ομαδα αποτελειται απο μενα και επιτιμα μελη ειναι ο Καtsaros και ximpatzis(λογω προυπηρεσιας),πιστευω δεν θα εχουν αντιρηση
Γινονται δεκτες αιτησεις για νεα μελη αποστειλατε βιογραφικο [email protected]

----------


## panoscnr

Γεια σας και από μένα.Δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτα περισσότερο από αυτά που έγραψε ο Βαγγέλης απλώς να αναφέρω και να πω ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ σε όλους εσάς που ενδιαφερθήκατε για εμάς και ιδιαίτερα στον jpeppas που μπόρεσε και ήρθε να μας προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του (καφέδες, τσιγάρα, κρουασανάκια με σοκολάτα και μιλφέιγ)  ::   ::   ::   ::  


Οι επισυναπτόμενες είναι τραβηγμένες την ώρα της μεγάλης βαρεμάρας και μ@λ@κί@ς στο κρατητήριο  ::   ::   :: 


Είχα τη digital camera μαζί μου χεχε

----------


## dti

Ο "βαρεμένος" δεν πόζαρε;  ::  

Συμβουλευθείτε το δικηγόρο σας κι αν δώσει το πράσινο φως, διοργανώνουμε ταράτσα - πάρτυ με καλεσμένο όλο το awmn!  ::

----------


## badge

Εφόσον πάρετε το ΟΚ από το δικηγόρο, που δε βλέπω κανένα λόγο για να μην το πάρετε, εγώ θα φέρω την κάσα με τις μπύρες που λέγαμε. Από εκεί και πέρα, η PIZZA FAN κάνει το λάθος να δίνει στις μία άλλη μία πίτσα δώρο για παραλαβή από το κατάστημα.... Ε ρε τι έχει να γίνει.

Α, θα φέρω και μπρίκι με καμινέτο μαζί να ψήσουμε ρακόμελα για το κρύο, αν τυχόν έχει.... χουχουουου.

----------


## manoskol

> Εφόσον πάρετε το ΟΚ από το δικηγόρο, που δε βλέπω κανένα λόγο για να μην το πάρετε, εγώ θα φέρω την κάσα με τις μπύρες που λέγαμε. Από εκεί και πέρα, η PIZZA FAN κάνει το λάθος να δίνει στις μία άλλη μία πίτσα δώρο για παραλαβή από το κατάστημα.... Ε ρε τι έχει να γίνει.
> 
> Α, θα φέρω και μπρίκι με καμινέτο μαζί να ψήσουμε ρακόμελα για το κρύο, αν τυχόν έχει.... χουχουουου.



Παιδια pizza fan να πάρουμε τα ασπρα καπάκια (αυτα που συγκρατουν τα κομματια απο τις pizzes) ειναι ιδανικά για τα feeder 5 ghz χωρις
χοάνη που φτιάχνουν διάφοροι στο awmn και παίζουν
μια χαρα για κοντινες αποστάσεις....  ::   ::

----------


## DiTz

> Εφόσον πάρετε το ΟΚ από το δικηγόρο, που δε βλέπω κανένα λόγο για να μην το πάρετε, εγώ θα φέρω την κάσα με τις μπύρες που λέγαμε. Από εκεί και πέρα, η PIZZA FAN κάνει το λάθος να δίνει στις μία άλλη μία πίτσα δώρο για παραλαβή από το κατάστημα.... Ε ρε τι έχει να γίνει.
> 
> Α, θα φέρω και μπρίκι με καμινέτο μαζί να ψήσουμε ρακόμελα για το κρύο, αν τυχόν έχει.... χουχουουου.


Και η ντόμινος το κάνει ακόμα και σε delivery....

----------


## panoscnr

> Ο "βαρεμένος" δεν πόζαρε;


Είπα του Βαγγέλη να τον ξυπνήσουμε (από τον λήθαργο) και να του ζητήσουμε να βγάλουμε μια αναμνηστική αλλά μετά το μετανιώσαμε  ::

----------


## apollonas

> o mprabos.JPG


Σου είπα να το κόψεις το μούσι εσύ δεν μ'ακούς!  ::

----------


## panoscnr

> ...



ΠΟΤΕ ..........ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΗ ΑΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## senius

*commando έγραψε*

εσυ οχι ταχεις ξεπερασει τα αυτοφωρα παρε τον Αττικα να του πεις εσυ τι τραβαγες,να μαθει...




*senius έγραψε*

Ημουνα 3 μερες στο αυτόφωρο 27 Οκτωβρίου οταν με έπιασε το ραδιογωνιόμετρο, με τον σταθμο στα F.M. που είχα για δέκα χρόνια (531 F.M. stereo), το 1984 λόγο αργιών 3 μέρες είχα χάσει επαφή με τον κόσμο. Ας τα Γιώργο. Πολύ ψύλλο ...φίλε μου, η απομόνωση μέσα. Ασε που με βγάλανε και με photo στις εφημερίδες τότε. Ξινόμουνα μέχρι που πέρασα το δικαστήριο. Βαγγέλη μαζί σου είμαστε..............

----------


## vangel

Από Τρίτη θα έχουμε νέα  ::  Ανανεώθηκαν τα avatars και οι photos του κόμβου.  ::  

Καλές απόκριες σε όλους. (vangel,panoscnr)

----------


## vangel

Και ενώ πίστευα ότι τα έχω δει όλα.... (να πληρώνεις το λουκέτο που σου απαγορεύει την πρόσβαση στα κοινόχρηστα, να έχεις κόμβο και να είσαι ο μόνος που δεν έχεις πρόσβαση στο AWMN, να σου καταστρέφουν καλώδια και να λένε ότι το έκανες εσύ, να φταίνε οι σκουριασμένες κεραίες και να φταίς πάλι εσύ που δεν παίζουν 2 τηλεοράσεις) ......... ήρθαν και τα κοινόχρηστα. 

Περιλαμβάνουν: (διαβάστε να φρικάρετε) 

1). θέρμανση,
2). καθαρισμό,
3). συντήρηση ασανσέρ 
*4). και... εδώ το καλύτερο.... ΕΞΟΔΑ ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΥ -> 150.00 Ε! * 

Η ρόμπα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. Ο διαχειριστής έβαλε τα δικηγορικά έξοδα στα κοινόχρηστα. Οπότε... ταμείο παρακαταθηκών και δανείων.

P.S: Το utp και το καλώδιο του panoscnr "μουφιάστηκαν" με την βοήθεια του apollona. Το AP πρέπει να "παρέδωσε" μετά την δολιοφθορά του καλωδίου του.

----------


## manoskol

Του ειπες του διαχειριστη να παει να **$#(%)@$&*@_($* ...θει  ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Τι να του πω του robihnio; Ας παει να τα πάρει από το ταμείο. 

Επίσης τώρα είδα ότι έχουμε νέα ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΠΤΙΚΗ συνέλευση την Τετάρτη 28/02/07 αλλά όχι πλέον έξω από την πόρτα μου... θα γίνει έξω από την πόρτα του διαχειριστή στον 2ο όροφο. Θα είμαι standby με το mikrobrik και το switch ώστε να καλεστεί άμεσα η αστυνομία καθώς τους κόβω (τους 2 που τους ξεσηκώνουν όλους) να ανεβαίνουν για ξήλωμα... Ο διαχειριστης και ο "βαρεμένος" είπαν ότι θα κόψουν τα καλώδια. 

Αυτή παιδιά είναι η πολυκατοικία μου και οι συγκάτοικοί μου. Όποτε περνάτε από την Νερούτσου 11 στην Πλ.Αττικής να φτύνετε.

----------


## panoscnr

Δεν κατάλαβες γιατί το κάνουν βρε φιλαράκι; .... Για να μην μπορείς να φέρεις τους "μπράβους" σου........ σου λένε τί δικαιολογία θα έχεις τώρα; Πάντος εγώ θα είμαι έτοιμος για κάθε ενδεχόμενο... θα σου εξηγήσω από κοντά  ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

> Αυτή παιδιά είναι η πολυκατοικία μου και οι συγκάτοικοί μου. Όποτε περνάτε από την Νερούτσου 11 στην Πλ.Αττικής να φτύνετε.



Βάζω στοίχημα ότι παραπάνω από τους μισούς θα τους ξέρω στην πολυκατοικία σου, μετά από τόσα χρόνια που έχει το μαγαζί η μητέρα μου στην περιοχή...

Αν μπορέσω θα ήθελα να ερχόμουν την Τετάρτη, να δω ποιοι είναι και πόσο καλά τους γνωρίζω, ώστε αν είναι δυνατόν να τους μιλούσα και εγώ...

----------


## vangel

Φίλε Χρήστο θα σε πάρω voip. Τα νεύρα μου είναι τεντωμένα. Το έκανα εγώ edit.  ::

----------


## vangel

Μόλις μίλησα με το τμήμα Ελέγχου και Εποπτείας Φάσματος της ΕΕΤΤ.
Μου είπαν ότι έγινε μια αυτοψία μετά από καταγγελία των ενοίκων για παρεμβολή συχνοτήτων. Στην αυτοψία *ΔΕΝ βρέθηκε καμμία παράνομη* *εκπομπή από τον κόμβο μου* και γι'αυτό τον λόγο δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν κάποιο χαρτί καθώς αποστολή εγγράφων στους εμπλεκόμενους αποστέλλονται ΜΟΝΟΝ όταν διαπιστωθεί παράνομη εκπομπή. Επίσης οι παρόντες ανέφεραν στο τμήμα ελέγχου της ΕΕΤΤ ότι ο κόμβος δεν λειτουργούσε εκείνη την ημέρα (?) και ότι το πρόβλημα με τις κεραίες τους (ΤV) είναι πιο έντονο τις βραδυνές ώρες.
Ανέφερα στην υπεύθυνη της αυτοψίας ότι οι κεραίες είναι σκουριασμένες μετά από τα 10 χρόνια που υπάρχουν στην ταράτσα και οι μόνοι που έχουν πρόβλημα είναι οι συγκεκριμένοι, καθώς κανείς άλλος δεν μου έχει κάνει παράπονα για παρεμβολή στην τηλεόρασή του. 

Μετά από παράκλησή μου, θα γίνει δεύτερη αυτοψία και θα ενημερωθώ για να είμαι παρών, αφού πρώτα γίνει επικοινωνία της υπεύθυνης της αυτοψίας με τον προιστάμενο της ΕΕΤΤ. Οι κύριοι που μίλησα καθώς και η υπεύθυνη της αυτοψίας ήταν ευγενικότατοι όπως αρμόζει σε όργανα κρατικού φορέα της ΕΕΤΤ και τους ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αναμένω για τον έλεγχο.

Ο έλεγχος έγινε την ημέρα που ήμουν στα κεντρικά της ΔΕΗ (Διεύθυνση Περιφέρειας Αττικής) και μιλούσα με τον διευθυντή Περιοχής Αθήνας για την διευθέτηση του προβλήματος παροχής. Το τζιπάκι που ανέφεραν οι ένοικοι ήταν της ΕΕΤΤ. Η δική μου παράκληση για έλεγχο και αυτοψία του κόμβου μου έχει γίνει από την Παρασκευή 12 Ιανουαρίου 2007 και ώρα αποστολής του FAX 10:48.

----------


## badge

Από ό,τι μας αναφέρεις Βαγγέλη, τα πράγματα βαίνουν κατ' ευχήν. Πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι η ψυχραιμία είναι απαραίτητη σε όλες τις δύσκολες περιπτώσεις. Για το άλλο θέμα με τα Αραβικά  ::  θα ενημερωθείς σύντομα.

Αν χρειάζεσαι αντιπροσωπεία υποστήριξης για τη δεύτερη επίσκεψη της ΕΕΤΤ, μπορώ να παραστώ. Ακόμα και πρωί αν είναι. Απλά ρίξε ένα pm.

----------


## vangel

Ο κόμβος έπεσε πριν 10 λεπτά. Αιτία;;  ::  

Ήρθε τεχνικός της ΔΕΗ με εντολές να διακόψει το ρεύμα στο σπίτι μου. Το έκοψε και του ζήτησα τα στοιχεία του και την εντολή για την διακοπή της παροχής. Δεν είχε τίποτα. Τον κάλεσα στο σπίτι μου και του είπα να πάρει τον υπεύθυνο που του έδωσε την εντολή. Ταυτόχρονα μίλησα με τον Διευθυντή περιφέρειας Αττικής. Το θέμα έληξε αμέσως και ο κύριος που έκανε την διακοπή επανέφερε το ρεύμα αμέσως μετά από εντολή του Διευθυντή *τον οποίο ευχαριστώ θερμά για την άμεση επέμβασή του*.

Φίλε badge σε ευχαριστώ. Μόλις ενημερωθώ από την ΕΕΤΤ για τον έλεγχο θα τηλεφωνηθούμε.  ::

----------


## senius

Αχ ρε Βαγγέλη, έλεος και πάλι έλεος, τι να πούμε........, μόνο που μα τα λές κάθε μέρα και χειρότερα, κάθε λίγο η αγωνία μας πάει σύννεφο.
Να θυμάσε είμαστε δίπλα σου γιά κάθε τι που χρειάζεσαι.
Πάρε με *voip 10636,* το απόγευμα να τα πουμε.

----------


## vangel

Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε Κώστα. Το ξέρω ότι είστε όλοι δίπλα μου και αν καμμιά φορά παρεκτρέπομαι είναι από όλη την ένταση που τραβάω εδώ και 2 μήνες. (ακούς Μίλτο???)  ::

----------


## badge

Εύχομαι ολόψυχα μετά την καταιγίδα να επακολουθήσει η ηρεμία.... διόρθωση, να επακολουθήσει η ακόμα μεγαλύτερη καταιγίδα των MBit τα οποία θα ρέουν από τον κόμβο Attika  ::  

Έχουμε και στη ΔΕΗ άκρες by the way... δύο γονείς συνταξιούχοι, ένας αδελφός στη Μεγαλόπολη κλπ. Αν υπάρξει περαιτέρω ανάγκη, let me know.

----------


## dti

Πού θα πάει... θα τελειώσουν τα προβλήματα και θα το κάνουμε το ταράτσα πάρτυ!  ::

----------


## manoskol

Το θέμα ειναι να κάνουμε το παρτυ για να τελειωσουν τα προβλήματα 
 ::  
(οχι όταν τελειώσουν  ::  )

Κανονιστε το πάρτυ ρε τωρα που θα φτιαξει ο καιρός....

----------


## Gortin

> να κάνουμε το παρτυ για να τελειωσουν τα προβλήματα


+++++++++++  :: 

Έπρεπε να κάνουμε πάντως ένα ταράτσα-πάρτυ τις απόκριες, να ντυνόμασταν κιόλας. (Μπράβοι, Νονοί, Κεραιάδες κτλ)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Μόλις τελειώσει το θέμα παίδες, το παρτάκι θα γίνει στα πρώτα τραπέζια του Πάζη. Για όλους. Και για όσους θέλουν να γίνει στην ταράτσα.... Ξανασκεφτείτε το αφού δείτε τις παρακάτω φωτό του Pater-Xristodoulou. Εξομολόγηση και Ευλογία  ::

----------


## badge

"Πες μου τι ζήτησες και δεν στο έδωσα
πες μου τι θέλησες και δεν ενέδωσα
πες μου εσύ που εδώ με αφήνεις
που μόνο παίρνεις, αν ξέρεις να δίνεις

Δε μιλάαααας..... τι να πειειειειεις...
Τη λέξη αγάπη δυστυχώς την αγνοείς!
Δε μιλάαααας... τι να πειειειειειεις
Εσύ έχεις μάθει να σκοτώνεις για να ζεις"

*ΜΕΣΑΑΑ !!!*

Μόνο να πούμε του pan-pan να ανεβάσει την ισχύ της omni ή να μας γυρίσει ένα panel-άκι σε B για να έχουμε AWMN μέσα στο μαγαζί. Στο ένα χέρι το γαρύφαλο, και στο άλλο το tablet PC. Άρχοντες!

----------


## nikpet

> Επίσης τώρα είδα ότι έχουμε νέα ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΠΤΙΚΗ συνέλευση την Τετάρτη 28/02/07 αλλά όχι πλέον έξω από την πόρτα μου... θα γίνει έξω από την πόρτα του διαχειριστή στον 2ο όροφο.



Τελικά Βαγγέλη τι έγινε;

Όλα καλά;

----------


## badge

Μάλλον έχει καλά νέα από ό,τι έμαθα, αλλά δεν κάνει post για να μη το ματιάσουμε... κι εγώ περιμένω πως και πως να μάθω λεπτομέρειες πάντως.

----------


## panoscnr

Χρόνια πολλά φίλε μου κι ας μην το βλέπεις (προς το παρόν) εύχομαι οτι καλύτερο για σένα και τους δικούς σου  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά Βαγγέλη για την ονομαστική γιορτή σου.
Εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα ευνοϊκά και γρήγορα ξεμπερδέματα.

Το επόμενο link σου, συζήτησε το μαζί μου γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί ασύνδετοι στην ουρά, που περιμένουν.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## apollonas

Χρόνια πολλά Βάγγο και ελπίζω η επανάσταση να φέρει την λευτεριά και στον κόμβο! 
(Ο Καραϊσκάκης είναι στο δρόμο με το ιερό λουκετοψάλιδο)!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jpeppas

Αμήν και πότε....  ::   ::   ::  


Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα.....

----------


## Sam_GR

Χρόνια πολλά Βαγγέλη.

----------


## Gortin

> ... Το επόμενο link σου, συζήτησε το μαζί μου γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί ασύνδετοι στην ουρά, που περιμένουν.


Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο senius ξέρει να σου πει ακριβώς πόσα μέτρα καλώδιο θα γλυτώσεις μόλις πάρει εξιτήριο ο router!  ::  

Χρόνια πολλά φίλε!

----------


## vangel

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές σας. (έστω και αργοπορημένα).

Σήμερα έγινε ένα μικρό βήμα για την πρόσβαση στον router. Έγινα client στον κόμβο μου (  ::   ::  ) χρησιμοποιώντας το κατακρεουργημένο από τους βλαχάρες dlink. Ο router παραμένει κλειδωμένος καθώς υπάρχει κίνδυνος βανδαλισμού από αγροίκο homosapiens. Καινούργιες πληροφορίες με έκαναν να καταλήξω στο συμπέρασμα ότι ο διαχειριστής κρατάει κλειδωμένο το δώμα για να μην βρεθεί μπλεγμένος για πιθανές δολιοφθορές άλλου.. 

Η αστυνομία μου έδωσε οδηγίες να μην σπάσω το λουκέτο. Οι homosapiens μετακομίζουν, και σιγά σιγά ο κόμβος θα έλθει πάλι στον πλήρη έλεγχό μου. Εκτός από τις καταστροφές, όλο αυτόν τον καιρό ήμουν χωρίς πρόσβαση καθώς κατά περίεργο τρόπο (λέμε τώρα) κάποιος τράβηξε την πρίζα του switch που έφευγε το utp για το διαμέρισμά μου. Οι ένοικοι είναι πλέον με το μέρος μου μετά το χαρτί της ΕΕΤΤ το οποίο ανέφερε ότι έγινε έλεγχος στις 13-02-07 και στις 02-03-2007 παρουσία αστυνομικών και ότι ο κόμβος δεν δημιουργεί παρεμβολές στους τηλεοπτικούς δέκτες. (μοιράστηκε σε όλους τους ενοίκους χέρι με χέρι και είχε συνημμένο το ΦΕΚ 739/Β/20-06-06.)

(Ο έλεγχος έγινε και εντός του διαμερίσματός μου καθώς είχε ειπωθεί ότι κρύβω ενισχυτές!!!!! για να αυξάνω την ισχύ των πιάτων τις βραδινές ώρες ΕΛΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΟΟΟΣΣΣ} ). 

Το κλιμάκιο της ΕΕΤΤ καθώς και οι αστυνομικοί τους οποίους ευχαριστώ θερμά για όλο το ενδιαφέρον που έδειξαν, ΗΤΑΝ ΑΨΟΓΟΙ και ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΑΤΟΙ (ξέρουμε όλοι ότι έχουν σοβαρότερες δουλειές από το να κάθονται μπροστά από την τηλεόραση μου και να κάνουν μετρήσεις φάσματος, να βλέπουν πως παίζει η ΝΕΤ η ΕΤ3 και το ΜΕGΑ, να βλέπουν αν η μπαλαντέζα είναι στην πρίζα της κουζίνας, να κοιτάνε με περιέργια τα πιάτα και τους ιστούς αντί να κυνηγούν εγκληματίες... και άλλα παλαβά, επειδή ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΝΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΙ τους ενόχλησαν για εμένα και τον κόμβο μου) !!! παρεμποδίζοντας με το φτωχό τους μυαλό το έργο τους!!!!!

Στις 18 και κάτι το απόγευμα, το πιάτο του panoscnr έγινε AP, η omni και το dlink έπεσαν πάνω σε αυτό και με utp στο διαμέρισμα, ο panosncr έπεσε στο πιάτο του πάλι σαν client, καθώς κάθε πρόσβαση εσωτερικά του δωματίου είναι αδύνατη προς το παρόν... (ευτυχώς έχω 2 ιστούς και κάνω backbones μεταξύ τους).  ::  Να δω τι άλλο θα σκαρφιστούν να μου απαγορεύσουν την πρόσβασή μου στο AWMN.

Ευχαριστώ τον apollona,panoscnr,yang για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά τους στο σημερινό εγχείρημα. Χάρη σε αυτούς μπορώ σήμερα (έστω και με τα 2.4.. έτσι για να καταλαβαίνουμε και την αξία τους) να γράφω στο forum ενός δικτύου που προσπαθεί... αλλά θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσει ακόμη περισσότερο για όλους τους επόμενους και να επεκτείνει την εξάπλωσή του στο ευρύ κοινό ώστε όλοι να είναι περήφανοι που ανήκουν σε αυτό.
Πάντως μετά τα ρεζιλίκια μου, το καλό είναι ότι το τμήμα του Αγ. Παντελεήμονα έχει τα χαρτιά που θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν σε κάθε αστυνομικό τμήμα σε όλη την Αττική και όπου υπάρχει κόμβος που συνδέεται με το AWMN. 

Το έγγραφο της ΕΕΤΤ θα το σκανάρω για το ΑWMN (φυσικά χωρίς ονόματα). Σίγουρα θα κυκλοφορούν κ άλλοι παλαβοί κάπου... σε κάποια πολυκατοικία... που θα υπάρχει ένας κόμβος... ο οποίος...

***ΔΕΝ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΑWMN... απλά βοηθάει στην εξάπλωσή του με το μεράκι κάποιου που τον έστησε και προσπαθεί να μάθει ποιοι προωθούν τοοοοσοοοο καλά την ευρο-ζώο-νικότητα στην Ελλάδα***

----------


## klarabel

Τελικά ο δρόμος για το awmn περνά μέσα απο την ....επανάσταση ; 
Η θλιβερή πραγματικότητα αρκετές φορές είναι καταφατική. 
Πάντως αν και δεν αποτελεί στην ουσία δεδικασμένο, ουσιαστικά είναι ένα σημαντικό βήμα εμπρός για οποιονδήποτε αντιμετωπίζει (σει) παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.
Φίλε κουράγιο και ....μπράβο.!!  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Ευλογισον το νέο τρόπο επικοινωνίας σου με το awmn!!


Αρα ρε Βαγγέληηηηηηηη  ::

----------


## dti

> Πάντως μετά τα ρεζιλίκια μου, το καλό είναι ότι το τμήμα του Αγ. Παντελεήμονα έχει τα χαρτιά που θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν σε κάθε αστυνομικό τμήμα σε όλη την Αττική και όπου υπάρχει κόμβος που συνδέεται με το AWMN. 
> 
> Το έγγραφο της ΕΕΤΤ θα το σκανάρω για το ΑWMN (φυσικά χωρίς ονόματα). Σίγουρα θα κυκλοφορούν κ άλλοι παλαβοί κάπου... σε κάποια πολυκατοικία... που θα υπάρχει ένας κόμβος... ο οποίος...
> 
> ***ΔΕΝ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΑWMN... απλά βοηθάει στην εξάπλωσή του με το μεράκι κάποιου που τον έστησε και προσπαθεί να μάθει ποιοι προωθούν τοοοοσοοοο καλά την ευρο-ζώο-νικότητα στην Ελλάδα***


Μπράβο Βαγγέλη, σίγουρα θα βοηθήσει πολύ η περίπτωσή σου στο να λυθούν πολύ πιο εύκολα τα τυχόν παρόμοια προβλήματα που θα αντιμετωπίσουν κι άλλοι στο μέλλον.
Ελπίζω σύντομα να μετακομίσει ο αγροίκος homosapiens και να τελειώσει ο σταυρός του μαρτυρίου...

----------


## jpeppas

Welcome back  ::

----------


## vangel

: Καθώς το θέμα δεν βλέπω να λήγει ασχέτως των επανηλειμένων συστάσεων μου προς τον διαχειριστή να με αφήσει να πάρω τον Η/Υ από το κοινόχρηστο δώμα το οποίο έχει κλειδωμένο από τις 16/01/2007 με λουκέτο, μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα θα συμβουλευτώ 2 δικηγόρους για τα παρακάτω ώστε να γίνουν μηνύσεις κατά του φασίστα διαχειριστή σε χρόνο ντε τε.

ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΗ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ

ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΗ
ΟΠΩΣ ΟΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ

ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΗ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ
ΟΠΩΣ ΟΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ

ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΗ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΝΩΜΗΣ 
ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΕΙ Η ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ 

ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗΣ

ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΗ ΕΠΕΚΤΑΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΚΡΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΣ
ΜΕΣΩ ΤΩΝ ΕΥΡΩΖΩΝΙΚΩΝ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΩΝ

ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ ΠΑΡΑΚΡΑΤΗΣΗ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΥΣΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΔΟΛΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗΣ

ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΗ ΚΟΙΝΟΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ 
ΔΩΜΑΤΟΣ (ΛΟΥΚΕΤΟ)

ΑΥΤΟΔΙΚΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΜΩΦΩΝΗ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΝΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΩΝ

ΠΑΡΑΒΛΕΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΝ ΚΡΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΦΟΡΕΩΝ (ΕΕΤΤ,
ΕΕΑΕ,ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗΣ-ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΟΣ ΧΩΡΟΤΑΞΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΝ ΕΡΓΩΝ,
ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΝΟΙΑΣ,ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ,
ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΕΩΣ)

ΣΥΝΕΧΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΔΙΑΛΕΙΠΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΗ
ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΟΥ ΑΣΥΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΙΚΗΣ ΗΡΕΜΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΛΕΥΣΕΙΣ

ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΔΥΣΦΗΜΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΣ ΣΕ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΥΣ 
ΦΟΡΕΙΣ (ΔΕΗ) ΓΙΑ ΥΠΟΘΑΛΨΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΩΝ ΚΙΝΗΤΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ

ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΔΥΣΦΗΜΙΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΟΛΗ
ΤΟΥ ΚΟΜΒΟΥ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΔΕΚΤΕΣ

ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΔΥΣΦΗΜΙΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΟΘΑΛΨΗ
ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΩΝ ΚΕΡΑΙΩΝ 

ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΔΥΣΦΗΜΙΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ
ΟΦΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΣΘΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΑΣ

ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΔΥΣΦΗΜΙΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΠΟΡΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟΥ ΥΛΙΚΟΥ

ΔΟΛΙΟΦΘΟΡΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΩΝ (ΜΕ ΥΠΟΨΙΑ ΠΡΟΣ 2 ΑΤΟΜΑ)

ΑΠΕΙΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΥΣΙΑΣ

ΚΑΤΑΧΡΗΣΗ ΕΞΟΥΣΙΑΣ

ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΩΣ ΣΥΝΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗ

ΚΑΤΑΠΑΤΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΑΣ

ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ

ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΖΗΜΙΩΣΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΜΟΥ

ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΖΗΜΙΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΟΔΥΝΗ






THE PARTY IS ON THE WAY.................................... :! ας πάρει και 10 χρόνια. Υπομονή έχω.  ::

----------


## manoskol

Ωραιος  ::

----------


## dti

Ίσως ένα εξώδικο με όλα τα παραπάνω, να τον κάνει ν΄αλλάξει συμπεριφορά...

----------


## PIT

Καλα ε τον εχεις σκίσει. Τον βλεπω να ειναι πισω απο τα καγγελακια!!!!
Μπορεις να παρεις και αποζημειωση για ηθικη και ψυχικη βλαβη....

Ωραιος Ωραιος.....  ::   ::

----------


## apollonas

Καιρός ήταν για να καταλάβουν ότι υπάρχει και νόμος και αυτός που τα παίρνει σβάρνα όλα ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙ !  ::

----------


## vangel

Μόλις γύρισα από το δικαστήριο είδα ότι ΠΑΛΙ έβγαλαν το ρεύμα οι "μάρτυρες" που δεν έχασαν χρόνο κ έφυγαν νωρίτερα. 
(εκτός βέβαια αν πλέον ο router καταστράφηκε εντελώς χωρίς ψύξη... κάτι που θα βεβαιωθεί ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΟΥΚΕΤΟ)

Η ώρα της διακοπής είναι 3:17 με 3:28 σύμφωνα με την καταγραφή logs στο Αccess Point εγώ με τον panoscnr περιμέναμε την απόφαση του δικαστηρίου!!!! 

Παρακαλώ τους DAMN,APOLLONA,KOKKASGT,YANG,ALEKREM να πάρουν όσο δυνατόν γρηγορότερα PRINTSCREENS από τους routers τους με την ΩΡΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗΣ των LINK ΜΑΣ.

Επίσης κάντε ΟΛΟΙ tracert στο 10.2.117.1 ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕΤΕ τα αποτελέσματα ΕΔΩ ή στείλτε τά μου σε email. Οσο πιο πολλοί τόσο το καλύτερο. Ας φτάσει 300 σελίδες. Θα τα χρειαστώ όλα για το επόμενο δικαστήριο στις 17/12/2007 καθώς και σε άλλα 3 ή 4 που θα γίνουν πριν και μετά. Τα εξώδικα αρχίζουν αύριο. 

Παρακαλώ για βοήθεια στα παραπάνω. Δεν ζητώ τίποτε άλλο. 

και για άλλη μια φορά: dial up rulez.  ::

----------


## kokkasgt

Αρχισανε παλι βλεπω στιγμη δεν χανουνε.
Το link μας εγινε disconnected στις 3:23:41
Printscreen εχω παρει για οτι θελησεις παρε με τηλ. Βαγγω.

----------


## alekrem

Βαγγέλη το λινκ μας κόπηκε σημερα στις 15:24:28 σύμφωνα με τα logs του router μου. PrintScreen ...done.

Στην διάθεση σου για ότι άλλο θελήσεις.

----------


## apollonas

15:17:38 Disconnected  ::  
Ηλιθιότητας συνέχεια!  ::

----------


## halek

```
Pinging 10.2.117.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.19.143.130: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 10.19.143.130: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 10.19.143.130: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 10.19.143.130: TTL expired in transit.
```

----------


## [email protected]

> 15:17:38 Disconnected  
> Ηλιθιότητας συνέχεια!


Καλά τα παραπάνω .... printscreen έκανες ωρέ παλουκάριμ Karaiskakim ?

Δυστυχώς την έχουμε την συνέχεια και ελυπούμεθα ταμάλα τα μαλλιά μου κρόσια και τα γένια μου κοτσίδια  ::

----------


## vangel

Παρακαλείται το ΔΣ και το νομικό τμήμα του AWMN να προβεί σε ενέργειες για την συγκέντρωση οποιονδήποτε extra στοιχείων και εγγράφων που θα αποδεικνύουν ότι:

Ο Σύλλογος και το AWMN είναι ΜΗ κερδοσκοπικός οργανισμός, ότι οι κόμβοι που στήνονται από εμάς δεν επιδοτούνται, ότι ουδεμία ανάμειξη υπάρχει μεταξύ του δυκτίου και του Συλλόγου με παρόχους internet και ότι οι κόμβοι μας δεν χρησιμοποιούνται για το όφελος των παρόχων αυτών.

Στο δικαστήριο αναφέρθηκε ότι:
Έχω μισθώσει την ταράτσα σε κερδοσκοπικό οργανισμό και βεβαίως το αρνήθηκα διότι δεν ισχύει σε καμμία περίπτωση, ούτε για την μίσθωση αλλά ούτε και για την κερδοσκοπία του δυκτίου.

Οποιαδήποτε παραπάνω έγγραφα θα είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμα για τις επόμενες δίκες που θα γίνουν για τον κόμβο μου καθώς και για το δίκτυό μας και τον Σύλλογο. 

Παρακαλώ να ενεργήσετε το συντομότερο δυνατόν ώστε τα έγγραφα να κατατεθούν στον δικηγόρο μου μέχρι τις 1/12/2007.

Υπάρχει άμεσο ενδιαφέρον από 3 τουλάχιστον δικηγόρους που είναι πρόθυμοι να πλαισιώσουν και να υποστηρίξουν το νομικό τμήμα του δικτύου μας (το αναφέρω για άλλη μια φορά!!!) καθώς και , ηθοποιούς, δημοσιογράφους και αρχιτέκτονες που μαζί με τους ανωτέρω θέλουν να συνδεθούν στο δίκτυο, να μάθουν για την ανάπτυξή μας, την προσφορά μας στην τεχνολογία και να μας υποστηρίξουν. Βασική προυπόθεση είναι τα παραπάνω έγγραφα.

Αν δεν σας ενδιαφέρει θα προσπαθήσω να το αποδείξω μόνος μου γιατί τα πιάτα και οι ιστοί δεν θέλω να κατέβουν ποτέ από την ταράτσα μου και θέλω να συνεχίσω να ασχολούμαι με το ωραιότερο hobby που είχα ποτέ.


Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι τα ήδη υπάρχοντα έγγραφα που μου έχουν δωθεί από τον Δαμιανό έχουν κατατεθεί προ μηνών στην ΔΕΗ για μη κερδοσκοπικό χαρακτήρα του δυκτίου, και στον Διοικητή του αστυνομικού τμήματος του Αγ. Παντελεήμονα για την νομιμότητα του κόμβου μου και του AWMN και η βοήθεια της δύναμής τους είναι τεράστια. Απλά χρειάζομαι κ άλλα για τους άπιστους. To έγγραφο της ΕΕΤΤ που κοινοποιήθηκε σε εμένα και στο αστ. τμήμα της περιοχής μου μετά τον έλεγχο του κόμβου, αποδείχθηκε ότι μπορεί να σταθεί επάξια σαν αποδεικτικό στοιχείο νομιμότητας ενός κόμβου στο δικαστήριο.


ps: dial up rulez!!!  ::

----------


## john70

Τελικά τι έγινε εχτές ?

Πήρες απόφαση ? Τουλάχιστον έχεις καθαρή εικόνα ποιος σε διέσυρε ?

Με βάση τα Πρακτικά του δικαστηρίου , και ότι ανακρίβια έχει ειπωθεί απο την άλλη πλευρά , μπορείς να την αντικρούσεις νομικά , για το αστικό κομμάτι της υπόθεσης (αποζημίωση κτλ)

----------


## vangel

Εχθές, ένοχοι βρεθήκαμε εγώ κ ο panoscnr και αθώος ο "στήνω κεραίες κινητής" καθότι ήταν σε άμυνα κ εμείς έίπαμε όλη την αλήθεια... Αυτά βέβαια για το μέρος της συμπλοκής στις 14/2/2007.

Όταν ειπώθηκε το ιστορικό της διαμάχης κατατέθηκαν τα χαρτιά της ΕΕΤΤ. Η Πρόεδρος έλεγε συνεχώς στον δικηγόρο τους ότι δεν ενδιαφέρει το δικαστήριο το θέμα των κεραιών καθότι είναι ΝΟΜΙΜΕΣ. Με ρώτησε για τα πιάτα κ ενδιαφέρθηκε να μάθει γιατί χρειάζομαι τόσα, ενώ αυτή με ένα απλό routerάκι μπορεί να συνδεθεί στο internet. Της εξήγησα (όπως κ ο panoscnr) ότι δεν είμαστε πάροχοι internet. Ότι συνδεόμαστε μεταξύ μας για video conference, ο panoscnr της είπε ότι επίσης στήνουμε server και μπαίνουμε και παίζουμε παιχνίδια όλοι μαζί (στο τοπικό μας δίκτυο), voip και ουδεμία σχέση έχουμε με οποιοδήποτε όφελος ενώ αυτή πληρώνει τον πάροχο κ έχει άμεση πρόσβαση στο internet. Ότι τα πιάτα μας είναι κατευθυντικές κεραίες που κοιτάζουν σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία της αντίθετης μεριάς για την δημιουργία links, ότι γνωριζόμαστε μεταξύ μας κ ότι δεν παίρνουμε από κανέναν χρήματα για να συνδεθεί. Η κα Πρόεδρος μου είπε ότι όλα αυτά έπρεπε να τους τα εξηγήσω όπως κ σε εκείνη η οποία τα κατάλαβε. Της απάντησα ότι προσπάθησα κ δεν με άφησαν, και επίσης ότι για τα χαρτιά μου είπαν να τα βάλω εκεί που ξέρω όταν προσπάθησα να τους τα δώσω.

Η Πρόεδρος, η εισαγγελέας κ η γραμματέας μας άκουσαν με μεγάλη προσοχή και ενδιαφέρον, όπως κ όλη η αίθουσα. 

Ο κεραιάς είπε ότι έχει ιλίγγους, ζαλάδες κ αμνησίες. Η πρόεδρος του απάντησε ότι παρόλα αυτά θυμάται ορισμένα γεγονότα πολύ καλά.
Η γυναίκα του την παρακαλούσε να την βοηθήσει να κατεβάσουν τις κεραίες καθότι έχει ζαλάδες. Η Πρόεδρος της απάντησε λέγοντας: Δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ. Για τις ζαλάδες έχετε χαρτί γιατρού; Οι κεραίες είναι ΝΟΜΙΜΕΣ. Ο διαχειριστής αποδέχτηκε ότι έβαλε το ρολόι, ο δικηγόρος του μου είπε ότι έκλεβα το ρεύμα, ο δικηγόρος μας ρώτησε τον διαχειριστή αν πήρε λεφτά από εμένα... κ όλοι κατάλαβαν από την αμηχανία του να μην μπορεί να απαντήσει, ότι εγώ είχα πληρώσει για το ρεύμα.

Ο δικηγόρος τους έλεγε συνέχεια για τις κεραίες. Η πρόεδρος του απάντησε: Μας το είπατε 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 φορές. Σας λέω κ πάλι ότι οι κεραίες είναι νόμιμες. Μήπως θέλετε να ανέβετε και να δικάσετε εσείς;
Εδώ ακούμε το ιστορικό και θα δικάσουμε για τις σωματικές βλάβες!

Η γραμματέας του είπε: Πιάστηκε το χέρι μου. Έχω γράψει τόσες σελίδες. Αφήστε τις κεραίες επιτέλους. !!!

Στην προσπάθεια του δικηγόρου μας για να αποσυρθούν οι μηνύσεις, ο δικηγόρος τους είπε ότι θέλει: αποζημίωση για ψυχική οδύνη 100000 ευρω, κατέβασμα των πιάτων και ΑΚΟΥΣΟΝ... ένα χρόνο δωρεάν ΙΝΤΕRNET! 

Όταν αναφέρθηκε αυτό στην αίθουσα, ο δικηγόρος τους είπε στον δικό μας: Από εσένα τα ζήτησα τα 100000 ευρω; Εγώ του απάντησα: "Γιατί νομίζεις ότι εγώ θα στα έδινα; Και επίσης ζήτησε κ ένα χρόνο δωρεάν INTERNET κα Πρόεδρε." Λύθηκαν όλοι στα γέλια.

Ο δικηγόρος του μου είπε ότι έχω κάνει κατάληψη της ταράτσας. Του απάντησα ότι έχω βάλει κεραίες όπως όλοι. Κεραία tv με καλώδιο που καταλήγει στον δέκτη (όπως όλοι) κ πιάτα που το καλώδιο καταλήγει στον Η/Υ υπολογιστή. Οπότε αν θεωρεί κατάληψη τα δικά μου, έχουν κάνει κατάληψη κ όλοι οι άλλοι, μαζί κ ο Κος στήνω κεραίες που έχει κ αυτός κεραία στην ταράτσα.

Δεν αναφερθήκαμε σε πάρα πολλές λεπτομέρειες καθώς περίμεναν κ άλλοι να δικαστούν. 

Ο κεραιάς ανέφερε ότι: Δεν μας χτύπησε καθότι είναι οικοδόμος και θα μας προξενούσε μεγάλες σωματικές βλάβες. 

*Ο δικός του δικηγόρος* είπε στο τέλος: Για να λέμε και την αλήθεια Κα Πρόεδρε .... κρητικός και οικοδόμος, και να μην τους χτυπήσει.... ε καλά να πάθει που κάθησε κ τις έφαγε! (!) (!) 

Το "show" όπως το κατάντησαν οι κύριοι που δεν είχαν επιχειρήματα, κράτησε μιάμιση ώρα.

----------


## klarabel

Τελικά αρχίζω να πιστεύω, ότι όλη η ιστορία έγινε περισσότερο για τον ....1 χρόνο δωρεάν Internet. (..ή διαφορετικα πώς να βγάλετε 100.000 γιούργια σε μια μέρα!!!)
Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι βέβαια. Οπως σήμερα εγώ πήρα email που ...κέρδισα 1.000.000 $ . 
Για αυτό δώστους ρε φίλε ...λίγο Internet, ανοιξέ τους και ένα email account και μετά είναι θέμα χρόνου να κερδίσουν και αυτοί........!!!!
Απλά οι άνθρωποι δεν τα υπολόγισαν σωστά, διότι θα τους (σας) στοίχιζε λιγότερο μια ετήσια συνδρομή σε οποιονδήποτε ISP, σε σχέση με όλη αυτή την ιστορία....
Συμπέρασμα: Δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάολος........
Εχουμε .....φύγει πολύ..μα πάρα πολύ !!!  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Κάποιος εκπρόσωπος από το Σύλλογο παρέστη;

Είναι πραγματικά κρίμα να εξακολουθούμε να μην έχουμε οργανωμένη νομική υποστήριξη μετά από όλα αυτά που έχουν συμβεί...

----------


## socrates

@vangel, σου είναι εύκολο να περάσεις από τον Σύλλογο σήμερα?
Μας ενδιαφέρει η όλη ιστορία και θα μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε μαζί ότι χαρτί επιθυμείς ώστε να το έχουμε διαθέσιμο και σε άλλες πιθανές παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## spyros_28

Μηπως θα επρεπε να γινουν τα χαρτια παρουσια δικηγορου για να στεκουν και νομικα?

----------


## dti

> @vangel, σου είναι εύκολο να περάσεις από τον Σύλλογο σήμερα?
> Μας ενδιαφέρει η όλη ιστορία και θα μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε μαζί ότι χαρτί επιθυμείς ώστε να το έχουμε διαθέσιμο και σε άλλες πιθανές παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις.


Ο Βαγγέλης έχει περάσει από το Σύλλογο πριν μερικούς μήνες...
Το ίδιο και ο ambu που παρέδωσε φάκελο με διάφορα έγγραφα που είχε συγκεντρώσει από τη δική του περίπτωση....
Αρκετά παλιότερα και ο choosen ζητούσε να παραδώσει την χαρτούρα σε κάποιον από το Σύλλογο...

Αφού λοιπόν έμεινε αβοήθητος ο Βαγγέλης (και δεν είναι ο πρώτος...) τώρα του ζητάτε να σας βοηθήσει κιόλας ώστε να έχετε διαθέσιμα τα έγγραφα για την επόμενη φορά... Όπου τί θα γίνει, αν και πάλι δεν υπάρχει κάτι από πριν οργανωμένο και με την παρουσία δικηγόρου (ή / και) μηχανικού, κλπ. κλπ.

Τέσπα, κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ! Μακάρι ν΄ασχοληθείτε έστω και τώρα...

----------


## spyros_28

dti θα πρεπει να σταματησεις αυτες τις προσωπικες επιθεσεις εναντιον του Συλλογου,στην τελικη ολοι μπορει να λεμε οτιδηποτε αλλα ειναι οτι κανουμε που μετραει.

----------


## jpeppas

Σταματήστε να επιτίθεστε στον Dti που επιτίθετε στον Σύλλογο.

Στο θέμα του Βαγγέλη, ο Σύλλογος έχει λάμψει δια της απουσίας της (τουλάχιστον από ότι γνωρίζω)

----------


## john70

Τουλάχιστον η κεραίες σου είναι νόμιμες  ::

----------


## spyros_28

Δεν ειναι θεμα προσωπικης επιθεσης ειναι καθε φορα που γινεται κατι φταιει ο Συλλογος για ολα.Ρε παιδια ελεος δηλαδη και αυτοι ανθρωποι ειναι.Στην τελικη να τους κλωνοποιησουμε καμια 10ρια φορες μπας και σταματησουνε οι σφηνες που εχουν φαει στον κ@λ@ απο διαφορους.Το οτι υπαρχουν κολλημενοι ανθρωποι οι οποιοι θελουν να μας τρεχουν στα δικαστηρια για την μ@λ@κι@ τους γιατι δεν εχουν με τι να ασχοληθουν δεν πιστευω δηλαδη να φταιει και για αυτο ο Συλλογος......  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> dti θα πρεπει να σταματησεις αυτες τις προσωπικες επιθεσεις εναντιον του Συλλογου,στην τελικη ολοι μπορει να λεμε οτιδηποτε αλλα ειναι οτι κανουμε που μετραει.


Σπύρο με γνωρίζεις;
Ή μήπως γνωρίζεις τί έχω κάνει για το Σύλλογο, ή για την περίπτωση του Βαγγέλη ή γενικότερα για τη νομική υποστήριξη των μελών;
Άποψη βεβαίως μπορείς να έχεις, αλλά καλό είναι να μιλάς (γράφεις) για κάτι που γνωρίζεις καλά ο ίδιος και μάλιστα σε βάθος χρόνου (και όχι που απλά σου έχουν μεταφέρει ενδεχομένως λανθασμένα...)

----------


## spyros_28

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spyros_28
> 
> dti θα πρεπει να σταματησεις αυτες τις προσωπικες επιθεσεις εναντιον του Συλλογου,στην τελικη ολοι μπορει να λεμε οτιδηποτε αλλα ειναι οτι κανουμε που μετραει.
> 
> 
> Σπύρο με γνωρίζεις;
> Ή μήπως γνωρίζεις τί έχω κάνει για το Σύλλογο, ή για την περίπτωση του Βαγγέλη ή γενικότερα για τη νομική υποστήριξη των μελών;
> Άποψη βεβαίως μπορείς να έχεις, αλλά καλό είναι να μιλάς (γράφεις) για κάτι που γνωρίζεις καλά ο ίδιος και μάλιστα σε βάθος χρόνου (και όχι που απλά σου έχουν μεταφέρει ενδεχομένως λανθασμένα...)


Επειδη ακριβως και εσυ δεν γνωριζεις εμενα, αν και θα γνωριστουμε απο κοντα το μεσημερι στον Συλλογο, να σου πω οτι δεν υπαρχει πρωτο βραβειο για τα περισσοτερα links που θα κανει καποιος. Ξερω οτι βοηθας τον κοσμο,το εχουμε μαθει απο την διαφημιση που εχεις ριξει στο forum, αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος για να χτυπαμε τον Συλλογο καθε φορα που γονατιζει λιγο.Μονο που στην δικη σου περιπτωση τον θαβεις και αλλα 10 μετρα κατω απο την γη.ΟΛΟΙ ειμαστε μαζι σε αυτον τον Συλλογο,μια κοινοτητα και προσωπικα εγω δεν εχω κανει πολλα πραγματα αλλα και ειμαι προθυμος να μαθω και να βοηθησω με οτι γνωσεις μπορω οποιον θελει.

----------


## dti

> Επειδη ακριβως και εσυ δεν γνωριζεις εμενα, αν και θα γνωριστουμε απο κοντα το μεσημερι στον Συλλογο, να σου πω οτι δεν υπαρχει πρωτο βραβειο για τα περισσοτερα links που θα κανει καποιος. Ξερω οτι βοηθας τον κοσμο,το εχουμε μαθει απο την διαφημιση που εχεις ριξει στο forum, αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος για να χτυπαμε τον Συλλογο καθε φορα που γονατιζει λιγο.Μονο που στην δικη σου περιπτωση τον θαβεις και αλλα 10 μετρα κατω απο την γη.ΟΛΟΙ ειμαστε μαζι σε αυτον τον Συλλογο,μια κοινοτητα και προσωπικα εγω δεν εχω κανει πολλα πραγματα αλλα και ειμαι προθυμος να μαθω και να βοηθησω με οτι γνωσεις μπορω οποιον θελει.


Εδώ συζητούμε υποτίθεται για τη νομική υποστήριξη των μελών και όχι για το πόσα links έχω, αν έχω βοηθήσει ή αν κάνω διαφήμιση της βοήθειας που προσφέρω...
Για το θέμα της νομικής υποστήριξης λοιπόν ο Σύλλογος έχει αποφασίσει σχετικά μετά από πιέσεις συγκεκριμένων μελών (και παρά την αντίθετη άποψη ορισμένων...). Το Δ.Σ. έχει θέσει τις προτεραιότητές του και με βάση τα όσα έχει δημοσιοποιήσει ως τώρα, φαίνεται οτι το συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν είναι γι αυτό άμεσης προτεραιότητας και δεν έχουμε δει κάτι συγκεκριμένο, ειδικά στην περίπτωση του Βαγγέλη, η οποία είναι γνωστή εδώ και μήνες... 
Για να είμαστε μάλιστα δίκαιοι σχετικά με το Δ.Σ., το μόνο που έχω δει είναι η παράσταση του socrates στην περίπτωση του ximpatzis στην Πολεοδομία του Δήμου Αθηναίων. Αλλά από κει και πέρα, μένουν να γίνουν πολλά ακόμη... κι όσο δεν γίνεται κάτι συγκεκριμένο, το σίγουρο είναι οτι θα έχουμε ολοένα και περισσότερα προβλήματα με κακούς γειτόνους, Πολεοδομία, κλπ. κλπ.

----------


## spyros_28

Το οτι θα υπαρχουν προβληματα με κακους γειτονους και τους σχετικους χασομερηδες που δεν εχουν με τι αλλο να σχοληθουν σαφως και παντα θα υπαρχουν.Τωρα θα μου πεις βεβαια ο socrates το οτι βοηθησε τον ximpatzis στην Πολεοδομια δεν ειναι και θεατρικη παραστασγ,απλα εδωσε ενα χερι βοηθειας σε συναδελφο wi-fiτη και για το οποιο ο ανθρωπος δεν ζητησε τιποτα για αυτο.Τωρα εαν ζητησει μιζα πιο μετα ειναι αλλο θεμα  ::   ::  
Απο κει και περα ομως εφοσον ειμαστε σε αυτην την κοινοτητα και κινουμαστε γυρω απο αυτην εχουμε ολοι καποια υποχρεωση να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλον για να παμε καλα,διαφορετικα δεν εχει νοημα τιποτα.Οσο αφορα την νομικη εκπροσωπηση τιποτα δεν ειναι τελειο σε μια κοινοτητα,εδω ουτε στον πραγματικο κοσμο δεν παμε καλα οχι στον virtual μας(MATRIX style) οποτε δεν ειναι αναγκη να τους το τριβουμε στην μουρη και να τους λεμε πλαγιως οτι στην τελικη ειναι αχρηστοι.Μπορει να μην ειμαι τοσο καιρο στον Συλλογο οσο οι περισσοτεροι εδω περα αλλα το χερακι μου θελω να το απλωσω και να βοηθησω οποιον μπορω και με οποιον τροπο μπορω.

----------


## jpeppas

το θέμα της προσωπικής παρουσίας του καθενός σε μια δύσκολη στιγμή, όπως του Βαγγέλη, είναι καλοδεχούμενη και αξιέπαινη.

Δεν έχει όμως την βαρύτητα που μπορεί να έχει ένα νομικό πρόσωπο όπως ο Σύλλογος.

Άλλο εγώ, εσύ και τα φιλαράκια μας να εμφανιστούν στο δικαστήριο, και άλλο ένας εκπρόσωπος ενός συλλόγου με "παρουσία".

----------


## apollonas

Ειρήνη! 
Το θέμα είναι πολύ σοβαρό και μάλιστα μια κακή δικαστική έκβαση μπορεί να κρίνει την τύχη όλου του δικτύου μας σταδιακά. 
Φανταστείτε να βγεί δικαστική απόφαση καταδικαστική για κάποιον κόμβο του δικτύου μας (για βλάβες υγείας, για ψυχική οδύνη, υποβιβασμό ακινήτων λόγω κεραιών και ότι άλλο κουφό μπορεί να βάλει το μυαλό κάποιων φιλοχρήματων)? 

ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ! 

Όλοι οι κακόβουλοι ο ένας πίσω απ'τον άλλον θα σπεύδουν να μας κάνουν αγωγές για να ξεφορτωθούν τις αντιπαθητικές κεραίες μας και γιατί όχι να βγάλουν και κανένα φράγκο!
Βέβαια μπορεί να είναι νόμιμες οι κεραίες μας για την ΕΕΤΤ αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλα παρακλάδια που τα γνωρίζουν πολύ καλύτερα οι δικηγόροι απο εμάς.
Ας πάρουμε λοιπόν τις προτροπές του Δαμιανού καλοπροαίρετα και να δράσουμε άμμεσα και μέσα στο πλαίσιο του συλλόγου που σίγουρα έχει πιό πολύ κύρος σε μιά δικαστική αίθουσα. 

Το θέμα είναι ΥΨΊΣΤΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## nvak

Για να καταλάβω και εγώ γιατί κάπου τα βλέπω μπλεγμένα.
- Θέλουμε ο Σύλλογος να αναλαμβάνει με δικό του δικηγόρο την υπεράσπιση των μελών όταν μπλέκουν στα δικαστήρια με γειτόνους ?
- Τα μέλη δέχονται να εκπροσωπούνται απο τον δικηγόρο του συλλόγου ή θα θέλουν τον δικό τους ?
- Θα αναλαμβάνει ο συλλογικός δικηγόρος και περιπτώσεις χειροδικίας σαν την παρούσα ?

Πάντως για να έχουμε συλλογικό δικηγόρο και συλλογική αντιμετώπιση και συμπεριφορά, 
πρέπει να αποκτήσουμε πρώτα συλλογικό *Κανονισμό Εγκατάστασης και Διατήρησης Κόμβου του AWMN* τον οποίο πρέπει να τον τηρούμε όλοι σχολαστικά.

Ας ξεκινήσουμε με ένα δικηγόρο και μία καλή ομάδα δική μας να ετοιμάζουμε τον κανονισμό και θα έρθουν και τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## dti

Υπάρχουν δύο άξονες σχετικά με τη νομική κάλυψη:

- Δυνατότητα διαχείρισης κρίσεων μέσω κάποιου έμπειρου δικηγόρου που θα έχει ασχοληθεί με τα θέματά μας, πριν συμβεί κάτι και θα έχει ανάλογο "σενάριο" για κάθε πιθανή περίπτωση. Ο δικηγόρος αυτός έχοντας συγκεντρώσει εμπειρίες από διάφορες περιπτώσεις, νομολογία κλπ. θα παρίσταται όπου χρειάζεται, εκπροσωπώντας τόσο το Σύλλογο και τα συμφέροντά του όσο και τον εμπλεκόμενο κομβούχο (αν βέβαια το επιθυμεί κι ο ίδιος). 
Από τη συζήτηση που είχαμε σήμερα με τον panoscnr στη λέσχη, φάνηκε οτι λόγω απειρίας χειρισμού τέτοιων καταστάσεων (αλλά και ειλικρινούς στάσης στην περίπτωση της χειροδικίας), ο μεν "παθών" αθωώθηκε (καθώς μετατράπηκε η κατηγορία του), οι δε δικοί μας καταδικάστηκαν σε ένα μήνα φυλακή (με τριετή αναστολή), κι επιπλέον δεν κατέθεσαν έφεση (που ενδεχομένως να κατέληγε σε μείωση της ποινής).

- Δυνατότητα νομικής κάλυψης της αστικής ευθύνης μας από τις εγκαταστάσεις των κόμβων μας. Σ΄αυτό πληροφορηθήκαμε από τον socrates οτι έχει γίνει ήδη κάποια επαφή και υπάρχει προσφορά από ασφαλιστική εταιρία. Προσωπικά τηρώ μεγάλες επιφυλάξεις αν δεν δω πρώτα τις καλύψεις και τις προϋποθέσεις που απαιτούνται για να υπάρχουν αυτές οι καλύψεις, σε ποιους απευθύνονται και βέβαια με τί κόστος.

Υπάρχουν βέβαια αρκετά ανοιχτά ζητήματα σε θέματα σχετικά με την πολεοδομία, τη ΔΕΗ, κλπ. Και για αυτά πρέπει να γίνουν ενέργειες με την παράσταση συγκεκριμένων μηχανικών και ηλεκτρολόγων (ευτυχώς τέτοιοι υπάρχουν στο δίκτυό μας) ώστε να καταλήξουμε για κάθε περίπτωση, με ποιές προϋποθέσεις, μπορεί να θεωρείται νόμιμος ακόμη και ιστός 12 μ. (...λέμε τώρα!)
Σαφώς όταν γνωρίζουμε και έχουμε ψάξει ακριβώς τί προβλέπεται και υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις, μπορούμε να διεκδικήσουμε και κάτι που ίσως θα μπορούσε να γίνει ώστε να διευκολυνθεί η νομιμοποίηση των κόμβων που δεν πληρούν τις αρχικές προϋποθέσεις (π.χ. 4μ. ιστός).

Για όλα τα παραπάνω ειπώθηκε από τον socrates οτι καλό είναι να γίνει μια συνάντηση στη λέσχη για να τεθούν τα θέματα σε ανοιχτή συζήτηση. 
Περιμένουμε λοιπόν την ημερομηνία.

----------


## nvak

Συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να ψαχθούν τα πάντα (νόμοι, κανονισμοί, προδιαγραφές κλπ) 

Το αποτέλεσμα αυτού του ψαξίματος θα είναι ένας Κανονισμός που θα ξέρουμε ότι η τήρησή του μας προστατεύει. 

Έτσι θα τυποποιηθεί και θα απλοποιηθεί η δουλειά του δικηγόρου.

----------


## apollonas

Βάγγο έχουμε κανένα νέο?

----------


## yang

όπως τα ήξερες.

----------


## vangel

Νέα θα έχουμε σύντομα. .-

----------


## vangel

*Λουκέτο και στην ταράτσα στις 23/05/2007*. 

Αποσύνδεση ρεύματος ή καταστροφή του router στις 8/5/2007 από τον *δικαστή Διαχειριστή που πλέον έχει πάρει το νόμο στα χέρια του.*

Απαγόρευση από τον διαχειριστή να είμαι ο μόνος που δεν θα έχει πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα. *Εκτέλεση εισαγγελικής παραγγελίας* στις *23/05/2007* όπου αρνήθηκε να αφαιρέσει τα λουκέτα και είπε ότι του έχω πρήξει τα... $#$3. Μηνύσεις και ασφαλιστικά μέτρα από μέρους μου.

Κλήση αστυνομίας (23/05/2007) για καταγραφή. 

Παράνομες τοιχοκολλήσεις από τον διαχειριστή. (ανυπόγραφες 23/05/2007). 

Το έγγραφο της ΕΕΤΤ στέκει νομικά και αποδεικνύει την νομιμότητα του κόμβου με αναφορές στο ΦΕΚ. Ευχαριστώ θερμά για άλλη μια φορά το κλιμάκιο ελέγχου.

Κατάφερα να πάρω χαρτί από την ΔΕΗ (Περιφέρεια Αττικής) που, σε απάντηση προς την lunatic που έκανε κ άλλη αίτηση για διακοπή ρεύματος στην παροχή της ιδιοκτησίας μου, ότι το καλώδιο το οποίο τροφοδοτώ τον Η/Υ δεν εγκυμονεί κανέναν κίνδυνο από ηλεκτρολογικής πλευράς και ότι τα προηγούμενα χαρτιά που έλαβα ήταν από παραπλάνηση των υπαλλήλων της ΔΕΗ λόγω των συνεχών της ενοχλήσεων. *Ευχαριστώ θερμά τον Κο Στρατικόπουλο.*

Μένει μόνον (ελπίζω) η πολεοδομία αφού... έλαβα κ από εκεί χαρτί για αυτοψία μετά από καταγγελία της. (ουφ)

Το θέμα κινείται πλέον νομικά και βασίζεται στο καταστατικό της πολυκατοικίας. Η αστυνομία είναι με το μέρος μου μετά τα τελευταία ξεφτιλίκια των "οικογενειαρχών" που γλύτωσαν το αυτόφορο και έτρεχαν μην τους πιάσουν. 

Ευχαριστώ θερμά τον *Διοικητή* και τους *Αξιωματικούς Υπηρεσίας* καθώς και το *Τμήμα Ασφαλείας* και τους *αστυνομικούς* του τμήματος του *Αγ. Παντελεήμονα* για την γρήγορη έκδοση του αντιγράφου της εισαγγελικής παραγγελίας και... την υπομονή τους.

Ευχαριστώ τον *panoscnr* και τον *jpeppas* για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά τους. 

Νέα μετά τις *05/06/2007.* *'Οτι αναφέρεται και γράφεται πλέον σε αυτή την σελίδα είναι για καταγραφή γεγονότων.*

Ελπίζω ο χορός του παραλόγου να λήξει σύντομα...

----------


## nikpet

Μπράβο σου Βαγγέλη που συνεχίζεις!!!!

Άλλοι στη θέση σου (πιθανότατα και εγώ) από ένα σημείο και μετά θα τα είχαν παρατήσει...

Και πάλι χαρά στο κουράγιο σου.
Ειλικρινά σε θαυμάζω!

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## dti

Βαγγέλη κουράγιο...

Σχετικά με το λουκέτο στην ταράτσα, κάνε καταγγελία στην Πυροσβεστική...

Όσο για την αυτοψία της Πολεοδομίας, πρόσεξε μήπως κάνουν κάποια επέμβαση στην εγκατάστασή σου, ώστε να είναι εμφανώς παράτυπη σε ότι έχει σχέση με την Πολεοδομία. Θα σου πρότεινα να ενημερώσεις την Πολεοδομία οτι σου έχουν απαγορεύσει παράνομα την πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα και οτι δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις τί έχουν κάνει εκεί πάνω...

----------


## vangel

Τους έχω ενημερώσει προσωπικά μετά από επίσκεψη στην πολεοδομία και έχω ζητήσει άμεση επέμβασή τους για όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερο έλεγχο παραθέτοντας το ΦΕΚ που αναφέρει για τα 4 μέτρα από την βάση στήριξης. Φωτογραφίες έχουν επίσης κατατεθεί, καθώς και το καινούργιο λουκέτο. Για την πυροσβεστική είναι πολύ καλή λύση. Θα τους καλέσω όλους την ίδια μέρα (πολεοδομία, αστυνομία, πυροσβεστική) να τον μπαγλαρώσουν.

----------


## klarabel

Λογική του παραλόγου !!!
Αυτό για να εκτιμούν πολλοί την ελευθερία πρόσβασης στο Ρούτερ τους, ενώ άλλοι το πληρώνουν με κόπο, χρήμα και ψυχή.
Και επειδή απο το τελευταίο φαίνεται να υπάρχει ....κουράγιο φίλε. 
Εσύ αγωνίζεσαι για το αυτονόητο, για το μεράκι, το hobby και για κάτι που μας γεμίζει όλους εδώ μέσα (και γιατί όχι ..αντλούμε και δυνάμεις μέσα από αυτό), ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι άν τους ρωτήσει κανείς γιατί όλη αυτή η ιστορία; σίγουρα δεν ξέρουνε τι θέλουνε, απλά δεν έχουν τίποτα άλλο να ασχοληθούν. Τι @@ πάλι να μήν έχεις δυνατότητα να πάς στο μηχάνημά σου!!! (Δυστυχώς φίλε, αλλά έχω δεί και χειρότερες παρόμοιες συμπεριφορές για αυτό δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση η περίπτωσή σου).
Εύχομαι να λυθεί γρήγορα το θέμα σου αν και έπειτα και απο τις τελευταίες ενέργειες σου το βλέπω πιό κοντά. Κουράγιο και πάλι.  ::

----------


## vangel

Το μαρτύριο συνεχίζεται καθώς υπάλληλος της Πολεοδομίας που έκανε αυτοψία του κόμβου *χωρίς να έχει σταλεί ειδοποίηση προς εμένα και κοινοποίηση του αποτελέσματος, απειλείται από τους τρελούς ότι θα μηνυθεί διότι δεν έκανε σωστά τη δουλειά του και έβγαλε πόρισμα ότι η εγκατάστασή μου είναι ΝΟΜΙΜΗ.* 

Ο κύριος *ΑΡΝΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΕΙ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΨΙΑΣ* (απόκρυψη δημόσιου εγγράφου!!!) που αναφέρει ότι η εγκατάσταση είναι *νόμιμη*, καθώς μου είπε: 

-Αν το παρουσιάσεις θα αθωωθείς, ενώ εγώ αν δεν κρίνω στην δεύτερη αυτοψία ότι η εγκατάσταση είναι παράνομη, θα φάω μήνυση από τους καταγγέλοντες. Πάρε ένα τροχό και κόψε ένα μέτρο να ταιριάζει με το ΦΕΚ.

Του απάντησα:
- Δεν θέλεις να αθωωθώ; Δεν είναι νόμιμο;
Απάντησε:
-Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν οι *βρωμοκεραίες σου.!!!!!* Δεν σου δίνω χαρτί πριν τα ασφαλιστικά γιατί θα αθωωθείς και θα μου κάνουν μήνυση ότι δεν έκανα σωστά τη δουλειά μου. 

Το *δεδικασμένο* που αναφέρατε στην περίπτωση του ximpatzis ποιο είναι;
Η άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη;

*H Πολεοδομία:
α).ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΔΕΑ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΑWMN 
β).ΔΕΝ γνωρίζει από που αρχίζει η ΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ
γ).ΔΕΝ γνωρίζει την ΕΕΤΤ και δεν έχει ιδέα τι είναι οι κεραίες WI-FI.* 

Τις 2 τελευταίες ημέρες μίλησα με:
*Τμήμα Δ.Ο.Κ της Πολεοδομίας Μεσογείων.
Τμήμα Μηχανολόγων της Πολεοδομίας Μεσογείων.
Τμήμα Χορήγησης Αδειών της Πολεοδομίας του Δήμου Αθηναίων.
Προισταμένους όλων των τμημάτων της Πολεοδομίας Δήμου Αθηναίων.
Διέθυνση Πολεοδομίας και Γραμματεία της Πολεοδομίας Δήμου Αθηναίων.
Τμήμα Μηχανολόγων της Πολεοδομίας Δήμου Αθηναίων.
Τον Αντιδήμαρχο Τρικάλων Κο Παπαστεργίου.

Κανείς δεν γνωρίζει το νόμο για 4 μέτρα από τη βάση στήριξης που αναφέρεται στο ΦΕΚ.!!!* 

Η απάντησή του υπαλλήλου:
Πάρε έναν τροχό, σπάσε τα λουκέτο της ταράτσας, πάρε ρεύμα αφού σπάσεις το λουκέτο του δώματος και κόψε ένα μέτρο να ταιριάζει με το ΦΕΚ, πάρε και 15 άτομα του συλλόγου για τσαμπουκά να μπουν μπροστά στην πόρτα όταν ανέβει ο Διαχειριστής.  ::   ::   ::  (μου το έλεγε και σοβαρά!!!)

Τελικά εγώ είμαι ο τρελός ή δεν έχετε μιλήσει ποτέ με την Πολεοδομία;

Μετά από τις συζητήσεις με ρώτησαν αν υπάρχει Σύλλογος. Απάντησα ότι υπάρχει, και οι κύριοι του τμήματος Δ.Ο.Κ της Πολεοδομίας της οδού Μεσογείων είπαν ότι μπορούν με όλη την καλή διάθεση να δεχτούν επιτροπή του Συλλόγου μας για να διελευκανθεί το θέμα των ιστών όλων των κόμβων και οι κατασκευές τους καθώς και αν χρειαστεί να βρεθεί τρόπος για άδειες που θα κατοχυρώνουν τους κόμβους.

Από εδώ και πέρα για την περίπτωσή του δημόσιου εγγράφου που αρνείται να μου δώσει η Πολεοδομία του Δήμου Αθηναίων αναλαμβάνει ο *Εισαγγελέας Υπηρεσίας*.

Αν θελήσετε ραντεβού με την Πολεοδομία στην οδό Μεσογείων ετοιμάστε επιτροπή και ας μου τηλεφωνήσει ο Δαμιανός μετά τις 7 Ιουνίου να ξεκαθαρίσετε ότι δεν είναι ξεκαθαρισμένο. Εγώ δεν έχω άλλο χρόνο. Θα τρέχω στα δικαστήρια.

Έλεος πια με τις μπαρούφες...

----------


## ximpatzis

Βαγγέλη κουράγιο..ειμαι και εγω εδω...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Τελικά εγώ είμαι ο τρελός ή δεν έχετε μιλήσει ποτέ με την Πολεοδομία;
> 
> Μετά από τις συζητήσεις με ρώτησαν αν υπάρχει Σύλλογος. Απάντησα ότι υπάρχει, και οι κύριοι του τμήματος Δ.Ο.Κ της Πολεοδομίας της οδού Μεσογείων είπαν ότι μπορούν με όλη την καλή διάθεση να δεχτούν επιτροπή του Συλλόγου μας για να διελευκανθεί το θέμα των ιστών όλων των κόμβων και οι κατασκευές τους καθώς και αν χρειαστεί να βρεθεί τρόπος για άδειες που θα κατοχυρώνουν τους κόμβους.
> 
> Από εδώ και πέρα για την περίπτωσή του δημόσιου εγγράφου που αρνείται να μου δώσει η Πολεοδομία του Δήμου Αθηναίων αναλαμβάνει ο *Εισαγγελέας Υπηρεσίας*.
> 
> Αν θελήσετε ραντεβού με την Πολεοδομία στην οδό Μεσογείων ετοιμάστε επιτροπή και ας μου τηλεφωνήσει ο Δαμιανός μετά τις 7 Ιουνίου να ξεκαθαρίσετε ότι δεν είναι ξεκαθαρισμένο. Εγώ δεν έχω άλλο χρόνο. Θα τρέχω στα δικαστήρια.
> 
> Έλεος πια με τις μπαρούφες...


Βαγγέλη, έχουν γίνει συνομιλίες με την Πολεοδομία παλιότερα από κάποιον που συνειδητά δεν είναι μέλος του Συλλόγου... 
Ειλικρινά *ντρέπομαι για την αφάνεια του Συλλόγου* στην περίπτωσή σου. Επειδή κανείς από τους υπευθύνους του Συλλόγου απ΄ότι φαίνεται δεν ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά να ξεκαθαρίσει αυτή η κατάσταση και είσαι μόνος σου σ΄αυτή την περιπέτεια, προσωπικά είμαι πρόθυμος να πάρω 1-2 μέρες άδεια από τη δουλειά μου για να βγάλουμε άκρη, είτε θέλει να έλθει κάποιος από το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου στην Πολεοδομία είτε όχι. 
Γι αυτό όρισε εσύ την ημερομηνία ραντεβού με τους υπεύθυνους της Πολεοδομίας και ειδοποίησέ με ή γράψε το καλύτερα στο forum ώστε να πάμε κάποιοι που πραγματικά μας ενδιαφέρει το θέμα.

----------


## dti

> Το *δεδικασμένο* που αναφέρατε στην περίπτωση του ximpatzis ποιο είναι;
> Η άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη;


Ναι, η δήλωση από κάποιον ραδιοερασιτέχνη οτι σαν β΄σημείο εγκατάστασης (που δικαιούται) είναι η ταράτσα του ximpatzis.

----------


## jpeppas

Βαγγέλη, στην διάθεσή σου για οτιδήποτε μπορώ...  ::

----------


## Vagan

Να ακονίσω το σπαθί?

----------


## tripkaos

ρε παιδια ελεος δηλαδη που ειναι ο συλλογος?μας αφηνει ξεκρεμαστους?και θελετε να γραφτουμε κιολλας μετα!!!για ποιο λογο?κανονικα σε προβληματα σχετικα με τους κομβους επρεπε να ειναι εκει και να βοηθαει νομικα και οπως μπορει,να αγωνιζεται για κατι...ελπιζω να ειναι το πρωτο και το τελευταιο προβλημα που δεν συμμετεχει ο συλλογος.καλα που εχουμε και καποιο να μας εκπροσοπει δηλαδη ο κανεις!!!  ::

----------


## nvak

Αφήστε να πεί ο vangel που χρειάζεται και σε τί υποστήριξη απο τον Σύλλογο.
Δεν βοηθάει η γενική γκρίνια. 
Όσο για την Πολεοδομία, σε όσα γραφεία πάς, τόσες διαφορετικές γνώμες θα πάρεις. Δεν είναι σπάνιο, είναι ο κανόνας.

*Ο σωλήνας ο 4μετρος με 10cm διάμετρο, είναι ο νόμιμος απο την στιγμή που τον αναφέρει το τελευταίο ΦΕΚ.*

Κανένα δικαστήριο δεν θα πεί κάτι άλλο, όπως και να το ερμηνεύσει ένας υπάλληλος πολεοδομίας.

Όταν τώρα λέει σωλήνα 4 μέτρα εννοεί 4μέτρα.
Τεχνικά πατάει στην ψηλότερη ταράτσα της οικοδομής (δώμα) ώστε να μην εμποδίζεται η οπτική του. 
Αν είναι να του βάλεις ένα δώμα μπροστά, απλά δεν σου φτάνει το 1 μέτρο που περισσεύει να βάλεις κεραία !!! Μην τρελαθούμε με τον κάθε άσχετο...

Και όταν αναφέρει σωλήνα 4 μέτρα εννοεί 4μέτρα και όχι 6
Εννοεί *σωλήνα* και όχι σωλήνες, ούτε πύργους, ούτε δικτυώματα, σταυρούς, προεκτάσεις, και ότι άλλο έχουμε σκεφτεί για να εκνευρίσουμε τους γειτόνους  :: 

Για όποιον θέλει διαφορετικές υπερκατασκευές, υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες  ::

----------


## dti

> Αφήστε να πεί ο vangel που χρειάζεται και σε τί υποστήριξη απο τον Σύλλογο.





> Τελικά εγώ είμαι ο τρελός ή δεν έχετε μιλήσει ποτέ με την Πολεοδομία;
> 
> *Μετά από τις συζητήσεις με ρώτησαν αν υπάρχει Σύλλογος. Απάντησα ότι υπάρχει, και οι κύριοι του τμήματος Δ.Ο.Κ της Πολεοδομίας της οδού Μεσογείων είπαν ότι μπορούν με όλη την καλή διάθεση να δεχτούν επιτροπή του Συλλόγου μας για να διελευκανθεί το θέμα των ιστών όλων των κόμβων και οι κατασκευές τους καθώς και αν χρειαστεί να βρεθεί τρόπος για άδειες που θα κατοχυρώνουν τους κόμβους*.



Τί άλλο να πει ακόμη ο Βαγγέλης; Είναι το ίδιο να προσπαθεί να βγάλει μόνος του τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά και το ίδιο να υπάρχει κάποιο νομικό πρόσωπο που έχει την οικονομική δυνατότητα να πληρώσει δικηγόρο και μηχανικό σαν τεχνικό σύμβουλο, ώστε να εκπληρωθεί ένας από τους βασικούς σκοπούς ύπαρξης του Συλλόγου: *η εκπροσώπηση των μελών απέναντι στις αρχές...*

----------


## jpeppas

Που είναι ο Σύλλογος? οεο?  ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Μετά από σημερινές συζητήσεις στην Πολεοδομία:

Βάση στήριξης θεωρείται το τελευταίο σημείο στήριξης του ιστού. Το θέμα είναι να μην ξεπερνάει ο ιστός το ιδεατό στερεό από την βάση της ταράτσας. Το συγκεκριμένο ιδεατό στερεό είναι 6 μέτρα! Οπότε...

Εφόσον με την πολεοδομία πάνω στην ταράτσα μπορεί να χτιστεί ένα δώμα ή κλιμακοστάσιο το οποίο ΔΕΝ μπορεί να ξεπερνάει τα 2.40 μέτρα, και εμείς θεωρήσουμε ότι η βάση στήριξης είναι το δώμα ή το κλιμακοστάσιο,

(στην περίπτωσή μας η βάση είναι το δώμα ή το κλιμακοστάσιο που ΔΕΝ μπορεί σε καμμία περίπτωση να ξεπερνά τα 2.40μ -> ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ ΔΟΜΗΣΗΣ γένικός οικοδομικός κανονισμός άρθρο 274 παράγραφος 2).

Οπότε με έναν 6μετρο ιστό σύμφωνα με την απόφαση ΑΡΙΘΜ.ΑΠ: 227/86 της ΕΕΤΤ έχουμε την περιγραφή ιστού:

*Ύψος βάσης ιστού από το έδαφος:* 2.4m (δεν γίνεται να τα ξεπερνάει αλλιώς το δώμα ή το κλιμακοστάσιο είναι αυθαίρετο.)

*Ύψος ιστού από την βάση του:* (η βάση είναι 2.4μ. Οπότε 6μ του ιστού μείον τα 2.4μ του δώματος ή του κλιμακοστασίου έχουμε: 3.6μ!

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει πολεοδομική παράβαση καθώς το συνολικό μήκος του ιστού από την επιφάνεια της ταράτσας δεν ξεπερνάει τα 6μ που είναι το ιδεατό στερεό και το μήκος του ιστού μετρούμενο από την βάση στήριξης που είναι το δώμα ή το κλιμακοστάσιο, είναι 3.6μ.

Στο ΦΕΚ 739 20 Ιουνίου 2006 αναφέρεται ότι τοποθετούνται επί μονοσωλήνιων ιστών ύψους έως 4 μέτρων ΜΕΤΡΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ! (στην παραπάνω περίπτωση του εξάμετρου έχουμς 3.6μ! εφόσον η βάση είναι το δώμα ή το κλιμακοστάσιο και δεν μπορεί πολεοδομικά να είναι πάνω από 2.4μ).

H Πολεοδομία δήλωσε αναρμόδια για τους ιστούς μας και δεν μπορεί να τους κρίνει παράνομους αν δεν ξεπερνούν το ιδεατό στερεό. Συγκεκριμένα ο Προιστάμενος είπε: Εφόσον δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά στο ΦΕΚ ότι αρμόδιοι είμαστε εμείς, δεν μπορούμε να το κρίνουμε παράνομο. Εξάλλου δεν βρέθηκε πολεοδομική παράβαση.

Είδαν τις αποφάσεις τις ΕΕΤΤ καθώς και τα ΦΕΚ.
Είπαν ότι θα επικοινωνήσουν και με την ΕΕΤΤ όταν τους είπα ότι ο Κος Παπαστεργίου έχει μια ολόκληρη πόλη με ασύρματο Δύκτιο ενώ εμείς καθόμαστε και μετράμε ακόμη τους ιστούς μας για να βρούμε ποιος τον έχει πιο μακρύ και πιο παχύ. 

Οι φουσκάλες στα πόδια μου φίλε nvak δεν είναι από τον frappe στο Σύλλογο. Είναι από το περπάτημα. Και ειλικρινά λυπάμαι γι'αυτό... Όμως για το μόνο πράγμα που χαίρομαι είναι η περίπτωση του κόμβου μου να δικαιωθεί στα δικαστήρια. Και η δουλειά έγινε από το φίλο panoscnr που όλο το χθεσινό πρωινό, ενώ εγώ έτρεχα από Πολεοδομία Αθηνών, Κεντρικά Μεσογείων, ΔΟΚ εισαγγελέα υπηρεσίας, έκανα αιτήσεις για τις μπαρούφες και τα αυτονόητα, έψαχνα για λυχνίες να φτιαχτούν ραδιόφωνα στα κεντρικά, έκανα συζητήσεις με άτομα που δουλεύουν 17 χρόνια στην Πολεοδομία και η συζήτηση κατέληγε σε άσχετα προσωπικά τους θέματα, μου αναλύανε την ψυχολογία τους και τα προβλήματά τους και το τι έχουν περάσει αυτοί από τρελούς καταγγέλοντες, αυτός δεν έπινε καφέ στο Σύλλογο. Διάβασε ένα κάρο ΦΕΚ και μου τα έδωσε να υπερασπιστώ και να έχω κάποια χαρτιά για να δικαιώσω τον κόμβο μου. Όχι *τις βρωμοκεραίες* όπως μου τις ανέφερε ο υπάλληλος της υπηρεσίας Πολεοδομίας. 

Αν δεν σας ενδιαφέρει δεν πειράζει.  ::  Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια. Καφέ δεν θα έρθω να πιω ποτέ στο Σύλλογο. Εξάλλου.... μέχρι να γραφτώ ίσως να μην ανήκω σε αυτόν. Οι "βρωμοκεραίες" όμως θα παραμείνουν δικές μου. Με τα feeder του nvak επάνω.

----------


## dti

Βαγγέλη ειλικρινά πρέπει να σ΄ευχαριστήσουμε όλοι για το τρέξιμο που έχεις κάνει, μαζί με τον panoscnr και όποιον άλλον ασχολήθηκε για να ξεκαθαρίσει η κατάσταση. 
Ελπίζω όλα αυτά τα θετικά που έγραψες σήμερα, να κατορθώσουμε να τα αποσπάσουμε σε κάποιο επίσημο χαρτί της Πολεοδομίας, ώστε να είναι στη διάθεση του οποιουδήποτε το χρειαστεί στο μέλλον και κυρίως να σε βοηθήσει να ξεμπλέξεις με τους τρελούς στην πολυκατοικία σου...

Με διάλογο και συνεργασία με την Πολεοδομία είναι σίγουρο οτι μπορούμε να διεκδικήσουμε και άλλα, αρκεί να τους δώσουμε ν΄αντιληφθούν οτι χάριν της ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας πρέπει ν΄αλλάξουν στην πράξη κάποια πράγματα (ώστε να μην μείνουν στον αέρα τα λόγια του Πρωθυπουργού που χαρακτήρισε το 2007 σαν έτος της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα...)

----------


## fengi1

Να πω και εγω κατι.
Ειμαι νεος εδω και διαβαζω με προσοχη ολα αυτα.
Απο εμπειρια ξερω πως ενας καλος δικηγορος , που προφανως θα αμοιβεται και καλα , θα ασχοληθει σοβαρα και θα μελετησει το νομικο πλαισιο που ισχυει, και θα βγουν ολοι κερδισμενοι οταν κερδιθει αυτη η υποθεση και υπαρχει δεδικασμενο.

Δε γνωριζω το Βαγγελη και δε ξερω με ποιους δικηγορους συνεργαζεται και ουτε υπονοω οτι δεν εχει τον καταλληλο .

Προτεινω ( αν αυτο στεκει νομικα ) : *Να ανοιχθει ενας Λογαριασμος σε μια Τραπεζα* και να τον ανακοινωθει εδω, ωστε να μπορεσουν οσοι θελουν ΑΝΩΝΥΜΑ να βοηθησουν να πληρωθει ο δικηγορος.

----------


## nvak

> Απο εμπειρια ξερω πως ενας καλος δικηγορος , που προφανως θα αμοιβεται και καλα , θα ασχοληθει σοβαρα και θα μελετησει το νομικο πλαισιο που ισχυει, και θα βγουν ολοι κερδισμενοι οταν κερδιθει αυτη η υποθεση και υπαρχει δεδικασμενο.


Με την πολεοδομία θέλει έμπειρο μηχανικό (αρχιτέκτονα-πολιτικό) παρά δικηγόρο.

Αυτά που ειπώθηκαν στην πολεοδομία περί ιδεατού στερεού, έχουν αναφερθεί ξανά εδώ. 
Το ύψος του ορίου του ιδεατού στερεού απο την ταράτσα, εξαρτάται απο την οικοδομή, την περιοχή και το σημείο της ταράτσας (άλλο είναι μπροστά στον δρόμο, άλλο πίσω)

Δυστυχώς αν κάποιος θέλει να δημιουργεί προβλήματα μπορεί να ζητά, στατική μελέτη, περιβαλλοντική μελέτη, άδεια πολεοδομίας και μάλιστα κατά περίπτωση. Μάλλον δεν μπορούμε να καλυφθούμε όλοι πίσω απο ένα δεδικασμένο.

Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις νικά ο πιό χαλκέντερος.

Όσο για τον Σύλλογο, είναι όπως όλοι οι μη επαγγελματικοί σύλλογοι. 
Δυστυχώς προτιμούμε τις ευχάριστες ενασχολήσεις και πιεζόμαστε μόνο μπροστά στο μη περαιτέρω και σε θέματα που αφορούν πολλούς.
Πάντως αν κάποιος έχει ιδέα, άκρες, γνωριμία με δικηγόρους κλπ και μπορεί να καταθέσει ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση (έστω περιορισμένης) νομικής κάλυψης, ευχαρίστως να την υποστηρίξουμε.

----------


## mojiro

> Που είναι ο Σύλλογος? οεο?


Aγαπητε,
εγω αν δε το ανεφερε στην Ενοτητα του Συλλογου ο Δαμιανος
δε θα μπαινα να διαβασω την Ενοτητα του κομβου του Vangel.

απο μενα κουραγιο, και εαν επιτρεπεται θα θελα να παραβρεθω
στο δικαστηριο.

----------


## chris2004

Βαγγέλη οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι τώρα τελευταία ενδιαφέρθηκα να μάθω τί γίνεται με τον κόμβο...και μένω έκπληκτος!!!

Όταν με το καλό ξεμπερδέψεις αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια εδώ είμαι.

----------


## jpeppas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jpeppas
> 
> Που είναι ο Σύλλογος? οεο?  
> 
> 
> Aγαπητε,
> εγω αν δε το ανεφερε στην Ενοτητα του Συλλογου ο Δαμιανος
> δε θα μπαινα να διαβασω την Ενοτητα του κομβου του Vangel.
> 
> ...


Δηλαδή? Δεν είναι γνωστό στο Σύλλογο εννοείς?

----------


## mojiro

Εννοω οτι το συγκεκριμενο τοπικ δεν ειναι υψηλης αναγνωσιμοτητας με οτι συνεπαγεται απο αυτο.

τωρα το που βρισκεται ο συλλογος και αλλα ομορφα ειναι οφφτοπικ για να στα αναλυσω....

----------


## vangel

Δεν ξέρω αν και πόσο χρήσιμο μπορεί να είναι για κάποιον άλλο που θα έχει πρόβλημα... ή για περαιτέρω ενέργειές σας με την ΕΕΤΤ... αλλά είναι μια αρχή.  ::

----------


## jpeppas

Που βρίσκεται το όλο θέμα?

----------


## vangel

Μένουν άλλα 3 δικαστήρια. 2 για ασφαλιστικά, και ένα για το κλειδί και την ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα και δώμα... Θα αργήσουν όμως φίλε Δημήτρη. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι για την βάση στήριξης. Τους είχα υποδείξει το υψηλότερο σημείο στον 2ο έλεγχο, και σύμφωνα με τους ίδιους και πάλι δεν υπερβαίνω το ιδεατό στερεό, ούτε υπάρχει πολεοδομική παράβαση. Υπάρχουν και θετικές απαντήσεις από ΕΕΤΤ και ΔΕΗ.

----------


## yang

Αντε Βάγγο, τρέξε εσύ σαν τρελός για να τα έχουμε εμείς έτοιμα..

----------


## jpeppas

Το μόνο "κακό" που βλέπω σε αυτό της ΕΕΤ είναι αυτό με την εγκατάσταση και τον κανονισμό...

----------


## nvak

_"για το κλειδί και την ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα και δώμα"_ έχεις απευθυνθεί στην Πυροσβεστική ?

----------


## vangel

Είναι στο πακέτο των ασφαλιστικών από μέρους τους για απαγόρευση ,κλείδωμα της ταράτσας. Κάτι που δεν θα γίνει δεκτό από το ειρηνοδικείο σύμφωνα με όσα ειπώθηκαν από την έδρα. Η διαχείρηση ετοιμάζεται να παραιτηθεί, και πιστεύω ότι η λύση θα βρεθεί μόλις έχω στα χέρια μου την πρώτη απόφαση για να φύγουν τα λουκέτα.

Φίλε Δημήτρη εκεί πάτησαν. Στο τελευταίο σημείο. Όμως το θέμα είναι ότι στο καταστατικό δεν υπάρχει παράγραφος που να απαγορεύει τις κεραίες wi-fi. Οι μόνες παράνομες είναι οι κεραίες της τηλεόρασης καθώς ο νόμος επιβάλει μια κεντρική κεραία tv κατόπιν ελέγχου της πολεοδομίας.

Η εγκατάσταση του wi-fi θεωρείται ως κεντρική καθώς δεν έφερα αντίρηση να χρησιμοποιηθεί για όσους θέλουν, και δεν υπάρχει άλλη στην συγκεκριμένη ταράτσα. Επιτρέπει επίσης streaming καναλιών, οπότε μπορούν να δουν και iptv από την δική μου καθώς και τα κανάλια της tv. Εγώ όμως από την κεντρική tv αν αποφασιστεί να μπει, δεν θα μπορώ να έχω wi-fi. 

Έτσι λοιπόν, οι δικές μου υπερισχύουν σε όλα. Και αν συνεχίσουν θα κατεβάσω και γω όλες τις κεραίες tv που υπάρχουν επάνω. 

Την πυροσβεστική ας την αφήσουμε να σβήσει καμμιά φωτιά. Μην έρθει κ αυτή στην Νερούτσου...  ::

----------


## vangel

Παρακαλούνται οι yang,apollonas,kokkasgt,damn,alekrem να αναζητήσουν άλλα backbones.

Ευχαριστώ τον Δαμιανό για όλη την βοήθειά του και εύχομαι ο κόμβος #8415 να είναι ο τελευταίος κόμβος του AWMN που τη θέση του θα πάρει
μια σύνδεση ADSL. 

Επίσης ευχαριστώ και όσους δεν κατάφεραν να με βοηθήσουν καθώς και τον φίλτατο stafan
που με είχε δεχτεί στην αρχή της σύνδεσής μου με το AWMN. 

Μην ψάξετε γιατί δεν υπάρχει ούτε αυτός πλέον.

Καλή συνέχεια στο ΑΜΔΑ, την ΕΕΤΤ, την ευρυζωνικότητα, το Σύνταγμα και τους νόμους του Ελληνικού Κράτους
που κρέμονται από μια οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία.


Από πράξεις ότι μπορούσα έκανα. Τα λόγια θα παραμείνουν δικά σας. 

Ευχαριστώ το AWMN για την φιλοξενία του.  :: 

Παρακαλώ να κλειδωθεί το συγκεκριμένο topic.
Η διαγραφή στο wind θα γίνει από εμένα.

----------


## klarabel

Κρίμα............................  ::   :: 
Δεν είναι απώλεια μόνο για τον κόμβο αλλά για όλους μας και για το awmn γενικότερα.

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Βρε Βαγγέλη τι μεσολάβησε? τι έγινε?

Δεν το πιστεύω...

----------


## yang

Και πολύ άντεξες φίλε Βαγγέλη, εγω αν ήμουν στη θέση σου, δεν ξέρω αν θα άντεχα τόσο.
Απλά δεν σου το έλεγα τόσο καιρό για να μη σε επηρεάσω.  ::

----------


## jpeppas

Το hobby δεν πρέπει να σου χαλάει την ψυχική ισορροπία...ούτε να σε καταστρέψει οικονομικά. Κάτι καλύτερο θα βρεθεί. Θα είμαστε σε επαφή...

----------


## andreas

τι εγινε στο ενδιαμεσο?

απο τα παραπανω παντου βγαινεις καθαρος εκτος απο το θεμα του κατασταστικου στο δωμα...

----------


## JollyRoger

> ... Το θέμα είναι όπως ανέφερα και στη σελίδα του κόμβου, "οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία" και "καταστατικό πολυκατοικίας".
> Απλά στην πολυκατοικία μας όλοι οι άλλοι είναι νόμιμοι κ εγώ παράνομος, κ ας έχουν κεραίες κ αυτοί.
> 
> Υπάρχει όμως απόφαση ειρηνοδικείου για την παύση λειτουργίας των δικών μου κεραιών λόγω καταστατικού και αφαίρεση του Η/Υ.
> 
> Τα χαρτιά είναι διαθέσιμα για όποιον τα θελήσει. Γύρω στις 150 σελίδες συνολικά...


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 11#p470211

----------

